# Girl the Wild's



## MrCinos (Sep 5, 2011)

*Girl the Wild's*





> Wilds high, it has a history of 42 years as a fighting specialist all girls private highschool meant solely for the elite. The place Wilds-League is held, the most popular event in the country, the only place in the world where teenage girls have brutal fights with their lives.
> 
> This year has been changed into a mixed gender school. The only male student- Song Jae Gu, has been granted a full 3-year scholarship regardless of grades. Being someone who had to spend every moment working or taking care of his younger brother and sister, he accepted.
> 
> But after meeting Queen, the bloody champion of Wild's-League, drenching her in coffee, calling her a "Monster" and getting caught while she was taking a shower... that could prove fatal.



*Genre*: Action, Harem, Martial Arts, Romance, School Life. 

MC of the story is the only male in this school. He also has a rather difficult family situation, his father died and mother soon fled, leaving him alone with two younger siblings.

Just like most web-manhwa's, this also has an excellent art 

You can read it here: [Doremi-CureCom].Suite.PreCure!.29.[704x396].[7F61E17E].avi


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty good. Typical harem setting, but it has potential. Main character is interesting.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2011)

5th chapter is out:


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Started reading chapter one and I nearly burst my gut from laughter after seeing the teacher.  

EDIT:  It's interesting enough so far.  It'll be a decent time passer for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 12, 2011)

passable.

it's entertaining though, will be keeping an eye on this one.

good find.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2011)

hmm the main male lead is at least competent

gotta hand it to him 

let's see how it develops


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 20, 2011)

6th chapter is out:


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

That teacher's appearance is hilarious as ever.  

Decent chapter but it hasn't really managed to hook me yet.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

how over the top is this manhwa gonna be 

still its rather funny, wish it would pick up on its pace though


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool one, the art is fine and seems interesting, i think i will keep reading this


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> how over the top is this manhwa gonna be



It shouldn't get much worse than what we've seen so far.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Cool one, the art is fine and seems interesting, i think i will keep reading this



I agree, pretty interesting! It really has potential, am curious how the relationship between our "hero" and the Queen will develop!


----------



## dingtonucretia (Sep 22, 2011)

Started reading chapter one


----------



## Kirito (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol its really funny


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 26, 2011)

7th chapter is out:


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 26, 2011)

Ouch! That Queen is bothersome...but if this happens the classical way, she will realise what an @ss she was bla bla bla...
Hope it?ll still remain interesting even if this is the case!


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 3, 2011)

8th chapter is out:


EDIT: I hope that nekomimi girl gets thoroughly owned next chapter


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Losing interest in this quickly.  :/


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2011)

too much just to give the check back


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2011)

When I read Wushu, I was expecting a stick, not a damn SWORD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

harems harems harems...what would we do without ye?


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> harems harems harems...what would we do without ye?



Enjoy romance between two people.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 4, 2011)

raziu said:


> Pretty good. Typical harem setting, but it has potential. Main character is interesting.



Aaaaaannnd I take it back. Main character turns out to be annoying.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Losing interest in this quickly.  :/



Why?s that? First thing is the exposition, it?ll get interesting later on  And I find the humour pretty good =D
Wushu girl is awesome xD



raziu said:


> Aaaaaannnd I take it back. Main character turns out to be annoying.



Why?s that? He?s just too tired to fight back... but I?d really like him to be a martial arts monster  Guess it?s better for him to be a whimp, then we can see him getting protected by the other girls ;D


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> First thing is the exposition, it?ll get interesting later on



Or it'll remain boring.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 9, 2011)

Chapter 9 is out:


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

Too short for my tastes


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm on chapter 3.  When he said monster, I nearly jumped out of my chair and cheered.  FUCK YOU TSUNDERE!  Aw, who is getting rep from me?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Too short for my tastes



Sadly, you?re right :/

And oh boy, he?s in for some sweet sweet ass kicking xD I just hope the water doesn?t start to flow and then makes that check unusable =D Anyway, he?d be able to prove he wanted to give it back ^^


----------



## zapman (Oct 10, 2011)

ugh progress so slow its frustrating.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I must admit that the main character's face at the end was hilarious.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 18, 2011)

10th chapter is out:


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

That was a somewhat interesting twist, I wonder if he'll continue to be forced to fight or will his ploy at the end work and thus get out of the fight.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 18, 2011)

The way the situation is progressing is not good for the principal.
He is quite intent on making the school co-ed and this relies on getting more male applicants the next year.  If it is found out that the sole boy quit due to bullying then the plan goes down the crapper.
Expect swift intervention.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That was a somewhat interesting twist, I wonder if he'll continue to be forced to fight or will his ploy at the end work and thus get out of the fight.



I agree with Travis, I think it will end up in Song?s favor! He?s decided to leave that school, and I really think he?d do it! So Queen will surely be pressured to abandon that match


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 18, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> I agree with Travis, I think it will end up in Song?s favor! He?s decided to leave that school, and I really think he?d do it! So Queen will surely be pressured to abandon that match



What's her reason for wanting him to stay in the school though?


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2011)

tsundere guilt i'd say


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's her reason for wanting him to stay in the school though?



It?s all about the principle, like Travis said! He wants to attract more boys to that school and show that the girls aren?t just some insensible fighters! So it would be bad for the school?s new image if Song were to leave, that?s why I presume that the principle will step in!


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 24, 2011)

11th chapter:


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't believe it. Queen pulled a fucking 180.

Jaegu reminds me of myself. I also lashed at a girl once.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

The hell? how did she changed so much from one chapter to another? still i wonder if that cockroach is their pet


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol

It's as if the author decided that the Queen's personality was shit and figured that he should change it.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that change so quickly. 



Kirito said:


> I can't believe it. Queen pulled a fucking 180.



180? She did a full 360. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Lol
> 
> It's as if the author decided that the Queen's personality was shit and figured that he should change it.



Maybe he read the comments about how shitty she was acting. Idk, kinda funny though.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2011)

wow that was really a 180 there 

finally showing some of their cute sides


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, don?t know if this is good for the overall plot, but it sure was entertaining! I really laughed a lot while reading this chapter 
Art was cool as well, the girls were drawn incredibly cute <3

Can?t wait for the next chapter ^^


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 31, 2011)

12th chapter:


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2011)

at least he got the queen convinced 

and now he's building up his harem unintentional 

wonder how long he'll see women as evil


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 31, 2011)

With each chapter the main character is more and more irritating. I hope he gets his ass kicked every chapter;p


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Women aren't evil.  They are beasts. :duh


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

Monsters is a better word


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

Eh, I'll lost interest in this and won't be reading further.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2011)

Queen is so adorable.


----------



## zapman (Oct 31, 2011)

mean move at the end haha. 
yes.. the main character is slightly annoying


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sure the author will give him a set of balls a little later down the road.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh come on, what do you guys expect? It?s pretty realistic? Or would you start a fight with them and gloriously go down?

@ Eternal Goob: why did you lose interest? It?s starting to get interesting right now...


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

> @ Eternal Goob: why did you lose interest? It?s starting to get interesting right now...



I just can't like the main character in this.  :/


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah, well then, that?s something you can?t change I guess ^^

Still, you should check the manga now and then, perhaps you?ll come to like the guy later


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't like him either too.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Come at me, bro.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 8, 2011)

It's slowly turning into another Holyland or The Breaker.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2011)

I don?t know about Holyland, but The Breaker? Seriously? Why?d you say that?

Don?t really know where this is heading...would have been kind of original to let the guy remain defenseless, but with other guys joining the fray, it might be he has to learn to fight. I?d prefer if his harem would deal with it though ^^


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 14, 2011)

14th chapter:


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 14, 2011)

In real life, leaning martial arts won't make you superstrong. In fact much of what you learn isn't going to be that useful in real fights. Owning a gun, for example, will make you more powerful that any martial art will ever do. So I get that many people dont bother learning it. 


But in universes, like in this manga, where this rule doesn't count and learning martial arts makes you superstrong, why not learn it? I mean it even allowed ONE high school girl to defeat multiple (assault rifle) armed robbers!

So why not learn it? It's not like it's that hard or physically demanding to learn looking at the training regimine of the highschool girls. 



Also a female featherweight who's owning a male light heavy weight who competes on approximately the same level? And going down weight classes makes you more powerful?!

I call bullshit. No matter which universe.

But oh well, it's a harem manga, so I will just go with it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





kanye shrug


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 15, 2011)

This is one of those mangas where women are super strong and guys serve as punching bags isn't it? 

Agreed with the shit about going down weight making you stronger lol. But as someone said it's a harem manga so we can't expect too much.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 15, 2011)

Random Stranger said:


> a female featherweight who's owning a male light heavy weight who competes on approximately the same level? And going down weight classes makes you more powerful?!



I posted the same thing on the comments section.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 16, 2011)

It's even more funny that a little girl like that ko'ed that sumo guy...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 16, 2011)

This shit makes no sense.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 16, 2011)

^Yeah, and if it's this stupid now just imagine what will happen in the future.

I predict main char will be at the level of the boxing guy after one training session


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing surprusing here since it's a common manga/manhwa trope. As if there are that many realistic fighting manhwas out there to begin with. In fact, I can't think of any except for maybe Green Boy.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Nothing surprising here since it's a common manga/manhwa trope. As if there are that many realistic fighting manhwas out there to begin with. In fact, I can't think of any except for maybe Green Boy.



**


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 16, 2011)

It?s the willpower guys, it?s the willpower =D And the technique...probably? And slender muscles 

Now, what shall happen to our hero?


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2011)

15th chapter:


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice chapter! Was very funny ;D 
And at the same time as I thought "what would be if he?d act like he could fight?" he thought the same and then he got a bloody nose out of it xD

Liked all character?s reactions, especially those when Dal Dal appeared and when Queen sqeeled because of Song getting punched!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol nose bleed for thinking too much in a failure plan


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope that boxer gets even with the red girl. I can't remember their names. Kinda silly a light-heavy weight lost to a featherweight.

But I have a feeling he's just fodder never to be seen again. He had a good design, it might be wasted.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Those guys are out...this chapter was there to show how powerful they really are...


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2011)

16th chapter:


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2011)

lol he wanted to draw some innocent eyes 

he's making the guy totally to be the damsel


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Pfft, mangaka is obviously projecting.  Wish there would be more than 1 non fodder HS age male.


----------



## zapman (Nov 29, 2011)

and i thought the current girls were already super powered enough...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 29, 2011)

When it's the other way around the mangaka is called sexist 

The MC continues to be a major dissapointment.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, giving his background, the author could have made him much more interesting. Now I just hope he'll man up quickly enough after he begins training in whatever martial art he would pulled in.

I also hope that a new male transfer student will be introduced soon. MC will need some kind of a rival, preferably male one.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

honestly i don't mind him not joining in on any martial arts 

but he's gotta have some sort of backbone that justify him not being able to do any martial arts

right now he's just a whiny pansy and not much else


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> honestly i don't mind him not joining in on any martial arts
> 
> but he's gotta have some sort of backbone that justify him not being able to do any martial arts
> 
> right now he's just a whiny pansy and not much else



I agree with you, I really want him NOT to take this (obvious) road. Hope the author can still make it interesting though! 

And how is he a pansy? He stood up to those girls, even knowing they could KO him in no time...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 29, 2011)

He's a fucking joke...

But it's better if he has some Komatsu type role then him going on some secret training and pwning enemies left and right.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm, gotta say, in this situation I?d like him to beat the crap out of that guy :/ Now I wonder how he got through Middle School xD
And he?s got his siblings with him too, damn it!

Now let?s see how this develops ^^


----------



## k2nice (Dec 5, 2011)

damn he really can't catch a break at all. Everywhere he goes, its just a bombardment of bad things.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 5, 2011)

The story seems really interesting. I like the idea behind the plot but im getting tired of him being a "princess needing saving" every chapter. The mc seemed strong but in a different way than the girls and I thought that was pretty unique, but it only seemed to come out in the earlier chapters(like when he stood up to the queen). Now it just seems like every chapter is showing him more and more bewildered by the wild girls running around beating up stuff. Id like to think there could be some way of him still remaining strong like he was shown to be early on without needing saving from the girls all the time and not having the series turn into a kenichi with a training montage. Though I can't figure out how that could be pulled off.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I?m really curious about the way this manga is going to take. And if it?ll do it in an interesting way.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2011)

Hoping there's some decent turnaround for his character soon because this is just....


----------



## Botzu (Dec 12, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Hoping there's some decent turnaround for his character soon because this is just....


Yeah, this is just too much. I am hoping/predicting the Goo rah will threaten the kids and there will come a mama bear kick everyone's ass moment next chapter.


----------



## zapman (Dec 13, 2011)

lol, why do i still read this hoping for a turn around. its becoming even more terrible


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope that scene doesn't end like that and he'll snap in the next chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 13, 2011)

He is not the first MC to get humiliated like that, even in front of loved ones; personally Im fine with him, and I like the female characters and artwork so I am really liking this one.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Well this is interesting, I'm really curious about the next few chapters.  If the outcome is good enough I might become interested in this manhwa again.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 13, 2011)

Hell, throwing away your pride for the sake of your family? The people who?re shouting "kill em" all over seem to expect another typical manga - while I think this portrayal is pretty much what reality would be in this case.

As I said, I?m still opposed for him to get stronger (phyisically) and fight. I think a much better plot would be him winning the girls as friends, who support him in his private life...
But that?s just wishful thinking


----------



## yo586 (Dec 13, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Hell, throwing away your pride for the sake of your family? The people who?re shouting "kill em" all over seem to expect another typical manga - while I think this portrayal is pretty much what reality would be in this case.



Ya!  This was painful to read, which is perfect, exactly as intended.  Showing your little bro traits of non violence and selflessness is cool.  Takes a different kind of strength.


----------



## zapman (Dec 14, 2011)

lolwat more like being a bad example to your siblings... a pathetic doormat.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2011)

zapman said:


> lolwat more like being a bad example to your siblings... a pathetic doormat.




Of course, that isn?t the best way to advocate non-violence and the kids won?t get it anyway, but as I said, I hope he gets the help of the girls and stays true to his principles. But he might get a change of mind and stand up yada yada...

Just think the non-violent path would be more interesting and entertaining, if well done naturally.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2011)

well his little brother snapped him , still got his ass handed to him

but at least he's got some guts


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey at least he snapped. Baby steps.

Maybe in 50 chapters he'll throw a punch.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, that was interesting.  I never expected him to snap, I curious to see when he'll start training to become stronger.


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a really interesting series and fun to read.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 20, 2011)

Am I seeing a case of Waterboy here?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> well his little brother snapped him , still got his ass handed to him
> 
> but at least he's got some guts




Snapping doesn?t have anything to do with guts, but I guess he has some anyway. He?s just used to resigning....:/

Hmm, I fear he will go the "training way" (and I guess it is the normal way, why shouldn?t he anyway?)
But at least the girls want to protect him for now, so I got my way xD


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2011)

Chapter 20 is out:


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

They followed him into his house...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice chapter! Like how they?re building up their relationship 

Wonder if he?ll take up some self-defense courses now...


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 11, 2012)

.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing too interesting besides the intro of someone that the main character will have to beat.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2012)

Still cool to see fear in that mofo?s eyes 

And yeah, guess he will have to fight ultimately...Might as well get entertaining ^^


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 17, 2012)

Chapter 22:


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

Now this is interesting, I wonder what Song did do in the next chapter.  I'm hoping that he grows a backbone but that might be too much to hope for, a more likely scenario is that he'll find his resolve to be strong and fight after being beaten.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 17, 2012)

Jae Gu, please find even just the WILL to fight now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2012)

This IS getting annoying...guess he really has to learn some moves ^^
But wouldn?t he get expelled as well if he fights them?  (Queen said "no matter the reason"...so even if it?s in self defense, you?d still get expelled? )


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope the hat guy wins and beats some sense into that cocky cat-girl. So full of herself, but then again, so is he but I like his character design. Lol


----------



## zapman (Jan 17, 2012)

the girls are only after him for points in school anyway, arnt they?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish he'd try to fight against those assholes even now, but even if he wouldn't he'd definitely want to become stronger afterward. That should undoubtly result in him wanting to participate and win in the upcoming tournament. 

Wonder which Martial Arts he'd be best suited to. He could be like Kenichi too, proficient at several ones of them too. I guess it'd depend on which kind of talent (as per usual, to the surprise of everyone else in manhwa) he would have related to the fighting.



zapman said:


> the girls are only after him for points in school anyway, arnt they?


Unless they are great actors, no. You can see that they genuinely care about him even when he is not around. He's just the same as other harem manga protagonists when it comes to somehow attracting girls.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 23, 2012)

STILL don't like that development.


----------



## zapman (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked it, seems he might be finally ready


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 24, 2012)

It would have been much better if the girl didn't come to the resuce.


----------



## zapman (Jan 24, 2012)

yea it would have been interesting, becoming a crazy killer. 
This way at least he can learn in secret from this girl and surprise everyone at the tournament perhaps.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It would have been much better if the girl didn't come to the resuce.



Would have been cool if he?d have had the guys hospitalized  
But then he?d have problems with the school and the police 

That ki attack was kinda immersion breaking for me, to be honest... not only because it was that kind of an attack (dunno, didn?t think it would fit this particular manwha, although I should?ve expected it...), but also because he did it almost by himself (I mean, how can you do something like that by only doing the right move?)

Ah well, let?s see where this heads now.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2012)

i knew the green hair girl would be back  

and i like her more than the other 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy crap, ending of ch 24, ch 25 is going to be crazy. Now if only I could speak Korean, and could access all the goodness that is naver, sigh, I hear under prim has like a 100 plus untranslated chapters.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that gets me excited! I?ll wait for the trans =)


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that?s a surprise o.0

And that ending!.... this is gonna be fun =)


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Hoho, this shall be fun.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been buildup after buildup. I'm still irked, but I'll hold out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2012)

I liked the little bit with the neko cooking the food, and the boxer going all "OMG WTLKDJFDG KJHBGW" And then attacking her for it


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirito said:


> It's been buildup after buildup. I'm still irked, but I'll hold out.



It is pretty annoying and I get the feeling that the payoff won't be worth all the waiting.


----------



## MakeEmum (Feb 2, 2012)

The main character and that bully are so unrealistically persistent with their nonsense


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2012)

MakeEmum said:


> The main character and that bully are so unrealistically persistent with their nonsense



Why do you say that? Thinks it?s still pretty realistic...


----------



## MakeEmum (Feb 5, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Why do you say that? Thinks it?s still pretty realistic...



possible =/= realistic, in a typical bullying case your unlikely to find that level of persistent on ether side yet alone both, I guess for drama's sake that's what the author went for so whatever, but if this dude starts packing heat i'm facepalming, though the last panel of 24 is drawn with enough boldness and suriousness to suggest that this will be his peak unless he's already loaded


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2012)

The thing is, it?s not supposed to be typical considering the situation. After that last meeting they might have let him alone, but after that episode in front of the school, they now had even more reasons to fuck around with him.

I do get what you?re saying, but that?s my take on things. And yes, him getting his entire crew to get revenge is probably his last effort, considering that they?re going to take on the strongest of the Wild?s (it is still that same day, or isn?t it? Cuz if our hero is alone, he?s fucked )


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2012)

Naturally, they?re handicapped. I still want to see those fucks in PAAIN!!


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> Naturally, they?re handicapped. I still want to see those fucks in PAAIN!!



It might be a long time until we get to see that happen unless the chick, that's fighting them, decided to hit them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, she is prohibited from directly hitting them. They surely can get creative ;D


----------



## hadou (Feb 11, 2012)

Is chapter 25 the latest raw?


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

No, the raw for chapter 26 is out.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally that punk is going to get the beating he deserves.


----------



## Cibo (Feb 14, 2012)

Im kind of disapointed that queen was downgraded to a simple tsundere in this manhwa


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2012)

Cibo said:


> Im kind of disapointed that queen was downgraded to a simple tsundere in this manhwa



Well. It?s still cute. And her introduction was cool as well. So I?ll let it slide 

This chapter was great, but the way the author is drawing this out... I WANNA SEE THOSE GUYS BLEED ALREADY, damn it!

With Queen pissed and Dal Dal going crazy,we?re in for a massacre.


----------



## hadou (Feb 22, 2012)

chapter 27 is out


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

The bullies got their asses kicked and the main character is showing resolve, everything is going well.


----------



## hadou (Feb 22, 2012)

The only thing off about the chapter is that the fight against the bullies was rather implied; almost no detail of the fight is given.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

No need it's fodder versus mains.  I see the honeymoon period of awkwardness is fading and the harm is setting up solidly with no other male protagonist in sight.  Ah well, was a good run.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

At last. AT. FUCKING. LAST.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice chapter! We also had some background on that bully...wasn?t bad, I guess.

Now let?s see how our hero develops. Imagine everyone wants to teach him something, so in the end he?ll be proficient in all their disciplines


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 27, 2012)

Great cover!! This is getting quite interesting - and it?s still as funny as ever! 
Also, they didn?t quite go the fanservice way with this  

And the Driver sure overreacted xD


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

Heh, the end was amusing.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2012)

oh driver-san

you ain't just the driver, you are an awesome bodyguard


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope this becomes a plot point and they fight Yakuza (or whatever the hell the Koreans call their Mafia). Also, Driver Park is awesome. Whenever I get a driver I'll get one that knows how to wield a gun.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice chapter, this series was in need of some badass male character.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2012)

What?s up with the scans?

Anyway, I skimmed the manwha on korean and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 we just see how he starts training, then Dal Dal and Queen flirting (lol) and the latest chapter shows him getting pissed at the end of the chapter because of something that happened to the kids...)


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2012)

29th chapter is out in English:


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder if they are here for revenge.  It's the logical assumption to make but I have this nagging feeling that they aren't there to fight.  Anyways the chapter was pretty amusing.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2012)

those guys never learn really

seems they are out there for revenge again


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 15, 2012)

Just caught up with this manwha and I like it so far.



Muk said:


> those guys never learn really
> 
> seems they are out there for revenge again



I don't think so. Jae Gue is in the prelims it's the best way to beat up the guy in front of his girlfriends. 
Certainly warn him not to tap out during their match or he'll threaten his siblings.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

well chapter 30 is out

and i was right, they never learn

food poisoning, really now? how low does that guy go?


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> well chapter 30 is out
> 
> and i was right, they never learn
> 
> food poisoning, really now? how low does that guy go?



I still hope Lee Mi Nam was honest. 

And food poisoning what the???? I can't wait for retribution.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

that red head has really a nasty personality

i mean wtf is wrong with him? he's got a total superiority complex


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, that red head sure is fucked up.  Anyways, I'm pretty glad that he he gave him poisoned food.  I'm finally liking the main character's resolve.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 16, 2012)

But seriously? The guy still thought that the red head wasn't such a bad guy today? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!!!??

It feels like he didn't mean what he said at the end, it's like his brother and sister have to die for him to wake up.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 16, 2012)

Worst combination...Naive and low self esteem. It doesn't seem that far fetched to me...:\

Hope he seriously beats up that red head though.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 16, 2012)

* fucking poisoning lil' kids!? that's just low*


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 16, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> But seriously? The guy still thought that the red head wasn't such a bad guy today? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!!!??
> 
> It feels like he didn't mean what he said at the end, it's like his brother and sister have to die for him to wake up.



TBF while it wasn't the best idea to eat the food, you wouldn't expect somebody to go to the trouble of poisoning the food they gave you. That can be construed as attempted murder, or a very serious form of assault. Basically if he bothered to go to the police they'd get locked up for a very long time. I mean heck that bag and food has his fingers all over it so even he died they'd still most probably get caught, it was so moronic.


----------



## zapman (Mar 17, 2012)

wow that fucken guy. but yea at least the MC is gonna get srs now


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like was that he used a chair and got bitch slapped. He should have manned up and just tried to hit him. He looks like a little bitch still.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Jotun said:


> The only thing I didn't like was that he used a chair and got bitch slapped. He should have manned up and just tried to hit him. He looks like a little bitch still.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, he isn't really a strong fighter at this point so it makes sense for him to use a weapon such as a chair.  I don't expect him to become radically different in just one chapter but from now on he would be becoming less of a bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 17, 2012)

Being less of a bitch is better than being one.


----------



## urca (Mar 18, 2012)

I read the whole 30 chapters today,its my first manhwa experience.
Gotta say,I enjoyed it,the main character can be easily sympathized with,and the story has its dark sides so that makes it more enjoyable.
It's good that i picked up this manhwa,when will the next chapter come?


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 18, 2012)

urca said:


> I read the whole 30 chapters today,its my first manhwa experience.
> Gotta say,I enjoyed it,the main character can be easily sympathized with,and the story has its dark sides so that makes it more enjoyable.
> It's good that i picked up this manhwa,when will the next chapter come?



*chapter 31 raw is already out *


----------



## urca (Mar 18, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *chapter 31 raw is already out *



Well,it's not gonna do no good for me,because i can't speak Korean,but can anyone post the translations when they come?
Edit: Can anyone post the RAW please?


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 18, 2012)

urca said:


> Well,it's not gonna do no good for me,because i can't speak Korean,but can anyone *post the translations when they come*?



*they always do + i think it comes out on Thursday-Friday 
*


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 18, 2012)

urca said:


> Well,it's not gonna do no good for me,because i can't speak Korean,but can anyone post the translations when they come?
> Edit: Can anyone post the RAW please?



The link to the raw is posted on the webtoon site in this manwha?s section. You can?t miss it! 

And hell, it would sure be dumb if he didn?t do this on purpose (but by the the way he behaved, I doubt it...).

Hope Jae Gu doesn?t do anything toooo stupid...


----------



## hadou (Mar 20, 2012)

Chapter 31 was really good. Chapter 32 promises to be better, way better


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

hadou said:


> Chapter 31 was really good. Chapter 32 promises to be better, way better



Hopefully it is, in any case it seems that the bully didn't intentionally give him poison unless he was hiding it well.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 20, 2012)

*31 was a meh chapter but i'm sure 32 will be really good*


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 20, 2012)

The guy gets one bitch slap and he shrugs like the wimp he is? Tha fuck?! Where is his anger? He should have thrown him out of the fucking window.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2012)

At least that boxer seems like a decent guy. As for red-haired one, I hope he receives nice beatdown, preferably with some broken bones and hospitalization.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 20, 2012)

The guy is such a loser.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 20, 2012)

I would say give it some time, but I'm not sure how long it will take for him to develop into something not-so-pitful

To be fair it would be very out of character to suddenly develop a spine and totally ditch his awkwardness, even if he was pissed off.


----------



## hadou (Mar 20, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> The guy gets one bitch slap and he shrugs like the wimp he is? Tha fuck?! Where is his anger? He should have thrown him out of the fucking window.



I agree with you; the main character must have the biggest clit of any of the female characters in the series. It's just pitiful.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2012)

I just want him to go super sayan or some shit.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 21, 2012)

Who's the damn author of this webtoon? Seriously, even the weakest wimp would have snapped already.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2012)

My favourite character in this manga is the cat-eared girl. 
She's just too cute.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Eh, seems like a pretty boring chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2012)

Who is the red haired girl, is she the sister of the red haired punk, they kind of look alike?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 1, 2012)

New chapter is out.

I STILL DON'T SEE SIGNS OF YOU KNOW, JUSTICE OR SOMETHING LIKE THEY FED MY SIBLINGS POISONOUS FOOD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Kirito said:


> New chapter is out.
> 
> I STILL DON'T SEE SIGNS OF YOU KNOW, JUSTICE OR SOMETHING LIKE THEY FED MY SIBLINGS POISONOUS FOOD.



The Revenge will come 

And damn, I would have loved a battle royale at the end ;D


----------



## hadou (Apr 1, 2012)

This series is going so slow; by this point I'd have expected the main guy to be getting down on some moves for the tournament.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

INB4 we never get to see the revenge.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2012)

pacing doesn't seem to be the author's strong point 

i wonder who's his target audience is? if it's suppose to be shonen, he's pushing my patience


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 4, 2012)

I also thinking there won't be revenge. If I read it correctly the beginning of the chapter was when he was heading to the class of that read head and then when the helicopter arrives is when he already got that bitch slap. Too bad nothing happened after he got that slap


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 4, 2012)

I feel like the author is using the main character as a punching bag for their frustration with men.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 8, 2012)

Chapter 33: Why didn't he mention the food poisoning of his little brother and sister? That would make everything clear, but noooooo the most logical thing to do is to stay quiet


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2012)

wtf .... dude that guy that's why i don't like these protagonist anymore,

they are just so freaking stupid, like really stupid, it pisses me off 

i had high hopes for this manga, but this male protagonist is just ruining this entire comic

it could have been an awesome story, but the main male lead is ruining any good setting that it has


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 8, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Chapter 33: Why didn't he mention the food poisoning of his little brother and sister? That would make everything clear, but noooooo the most logical thing to do is to stay quiet



I hope he did mention what he was there for at the beginning of his "hearing"...
And damn, he?s finally got some resolve!


----------



## hadou (Apr 8, 2012)

Chapter 34 seems to be a very slow one. The pacing of this series is horrible.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Chapter 33: Why didn't he mention the food poisoning of his little brother and sister? That would make everything clear, but noooooo the most logical thing to do is to stay quiet



He is an idiot.


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 8, 2012)

hadou said:


> Chapter 34 seems to be a very slow one. The pacing of this series is horrible.



I think its pretty good...its a comic strip not a manga/manhwa. As such itll take a lot longer because theres less panels and pages to work with.  Its a very different beast...kinda like sunday comics for us but not episodic.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> I think its pretty good...its a comic strip not a manga/manhwa. As such itll take a lot longer because theres less panels and pages to work with.  Its a very different beast...kinda like sunday comics for us but not episodic.



Have you been following this since the beginning, and I mean beginning when Chapter 1 just started coming out?

It's really irritating when you've been reading this for months and NOTHING IS HAPPENING. You might say this is pretty good for a story, but that's the point. It's NOT GOOD. Nothing has been resolved yet. It's like reading a whole arc, but the problems pile one after another without anything getting done. We don't even know why Queen likes Jae Gu. The romance hooks are just ... hooks. They're just there, dangling out of reach, bringing the promise of being answered but always being put off at the last second. It's disappointing really.

We didn't NEED another moment of self-doubt and angst. We already know. Once is good, twice is nice, thrice is a little too much. You'd think with all the training he got from the girls he'd at least put some of them into practice.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Come on, he got trained like, one time, or did more time pass?

And I really hope as well that these angst episodes subside, cause it?s time for more ass kicking and less emo-ing


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Have you been following this since the beginning, and I mean beginning when Chapter 1 just started coming out?
> 
> It's really irritating when you've been reading this for months and NOTHING IS HAPPENING. You might say this is pretty good for a story, but that's the point. It's NOT GOOD. Nothing has been resolved yet. It's like reading a whole arc, but the problems pile one after another without anything getting done. We don't even know why Queen likes Jae Gu. The romance hooks are just ... hooks. They're just there, dangling out of reach, bringing the promise of being answered but always being put off at the last second. It's disappointing really.



I understand your feelings but it would take multiple chapters to really explain anything.  Like I said its a sunday comic, and idk if you've ever read sunday comics but nothing really happens anytime soon.  I understand your frustration but its a comic, things will proceed very slowly.  You knew it was a comic before reading it, it doesnt have a different format from manga/manhwas for the lulz.  Just tell yourself its a comic and you should be able to cope.

How can we learn why Queen likes Jae Gu when Queen doesn't even know herself?  These things will be resolved in time, but as a comic it will take a LONG time.  If you're not prepared for that you are better off dropping it for a good year or so.



> We didn't NEED another moment of self-doubt and angst. We already know. Once is good, twice is nice, thrice is a little too much. You'd think with all the training he got from the girls he'd at least put some of them into practice.



He just started.  You cannot undo years of mental conditioning with a day or two of training.  He will continue to have multiple relapses because he had a deep-seeded mental problem.  If this was a normal manga/manhwa we'd be around chapter 15 or so and you wouldn't even be complaining about this.  But since its a comic, and the pacing is stretched out a LOT more, it bothers you.  Thats how comics are though.  If you don't like them don't read them lol.  

And he's trained like...once or twice with the girls on-panel.  He's *just* starting to try and take off his shackles.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2012)

Webcomics can be VERY slowpaced. To sum up what the post above said. To be honest this might be pretty fast paced for a webcomic. Try reading The Meek. Then rage in frustration at all the delays.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 10, 2012)

When's he gonna have sex with Queen?


When are they going to have their field trip?

When is the festival going to come to town and him and Queen are going to get accidentally separated from the rest?


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

> When's he gonna have sex with Queen?



Probably not until after the webcomic ends.


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Between the last page of the current timeline and the first page of the epilogue timeskip.



Fixed for historical accuracy based on previous dealings with non-hentai manga/manhwa.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 10, 2012)

I dislike the fact that MC is treated more like a Queen/Princess than a Queen herself 

But at least I liked that hat guy proved to be a decent character in this chapter. Pretty sure now he'd be "rooting" more for MC than for his friend in their upcoming fight.

I wonder if it's possible that he'd beat and/or expose that poisoning by red-haired guy. And then gets to fight MC in tournament himself.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 10, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> I understand your feelings but it would take multiple chapters to really explain anything.  Like I said its a sunday comic, and idk if you've ever read sunday comics but nothing really happens anytime soon.  I understand your frustration but its a comic, things will proceed very slowly.  You knew it was a comic before reading it, it doesnt have a different format from manga/manhwas for the lulz.  Just tell yourself its a comic and you should be able to cope.
> 
> How can we learn why Queen likes Jae Gu when Queen doesn't even know herself?  These things will be resolved in time, but as a comic it will take a LONG time.  If you're not prepared for that you are better off dropping it for a good year or so.
> 
> ...





Lord Yu said:


> Webcomics can be VERY slowpaced. To sum up what the post above said. To be honest this might be pretty fast paced for a webcomic. Try reading The Meek. Then rage in frustration at all the delays.



I KNOW it's a webcomic and yes I know series that run from here are very slow paced. It's a fact of life I cannot undo, but necessary. I knew what I was going into when I started reading this. Lol.

So what if I pull my hair over some slow paced plot? It's my problem not yours.

Yes I've read The Meek. I've held off reading that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2012)

I just started reading (on chapter 28 right now), and goddammit, why is this manga so amusing?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

TBF It's full colored nicely drawn and weekly. It is a bit moronic to moan why this manga has a slow pace. It's probably the least of it's problems.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha, fucker had it coming!!! Hat guy is at least respectable, Red Hair guy is just full of shit ://


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, the guy with the hat does seem like a good person.  In any case I can't wait to see the bully finally get what is coming for him.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, this chapter had me going "someone is about to get a punch to the face". Should be interesting next week


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I KNOW it's a webcomic and yes I know series that run from here are very slow paced. It's a fact of life I cannot undo, but necessary. I knew what I was going into when I started reading this. Lol.
> 
> So what if I pull my hair over some slow paced plot? It's my problem not yours.
> 
> Yes I've read The Meek. I've held off reading that.



Lol! I think all manga readers are masochists.  Its like "yeah I know the plot wont go the way I want, and there will be delays anywhere from a couple weeks to a few months, but I will read this anyway and torture myself in the meantime".

I mean seriously..we ALL do this lol


----------



## raphxenon (Apr 11, 2012)

and then we heard him said good job


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow the art style is amazing. I love it.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2012)

This has now reached my favourite manga list.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 11, 2012)

unless red haired guy is getting a punch like this:

i'm not satisfied.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2012)

> Whether you're a he or a she -- come at me


             .


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2012)

omg this is becoming my favourite manga


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2012)

> I hope you came here in diapers. You're going to piss yourself.


God the lines and the frames each chapter ends on


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG NO MORE CHAPTERS


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 15, 2012)

Sasori said:


> OMG NO MORE CHAPTERS



Somebody is...hyped...?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked the beanie boxer from the start. I hope he shows us what a badass he is. Hoping he isn't fodder for the boxing girl.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2012)

Chapter is translated.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2012)

No punch! 

----
The boxing girl just seems the hottest to me. Anyone else agree?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Thankfully the main character was told his biggest problem, now to see how soon he will change.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> No punch!
> 
> ----
> The boxing girl just seems the hottest to me. Anyone else agree?



...not really... Queen is just too majestic...and Dal-Dal too cute? 
They?re all hot anyway xD



Eternal Goob said:


> Thankfully the main character was told his biggest problem, now to see how soon he will change.



Yeah, those last panels were pretty intense! And she?s freakin right!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2012)

Dal Dal is my bias <3

But Queen could probably take my heart if she wanted.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh look the most obvious reason for him getting stomped like he's a maggot has just been stated 
Who the fuck doesn't hit something or someone when they have as much frustration like him, my God


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Oh look the most obvious reason for him getting stomped like he's a maggot has just been stated
> Who the fuck doesn't hit something or someone when they have as much frustration like him, my God



A fucking pussy, that's what


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Kirito said:


> A fucking pussy, that's what



This main character is among the worst I've seen.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 21, 2012)

That site is in korean, how do you navigate to it? Can you provide the link.


----------



## sanx021 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha the cellphones


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Those girls with the camera 

Can't wait to see what the main character said at the end.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 22, 2012)

I gave in and looked at the pretty pictures too 

Damn, that last panel ♥ He finally has the determination to stand up to that fucker!! But if he?s not that dumb he?ll realize he has to train, so maybe Jae Gun won?t have it thaaaat easy! (but he will still trash that bastard!!)
 Also, that fanservice-scene was godly xD

Oh, and Queen _is_ the real deal...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2012)

Good chapter. The red haired guy shouldn't be too much trouble. I'm guessing he'll say "This isn't over yet!" and get his ass kicked in the competition.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

"But you... I think I could really hit you." 
He's finally becoming a man


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2012)

Dat last line  That's a declaration if I've ever seen one


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 22, 2012)

Great, then fucking hit him already, that red head hit him five times already and laughed at your siblings health. For fuck sake get it on already.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 22, 2012)

Dem psychotic urges. I can totally see that when he does let loose he will really _let loose _ it'd probably be a bad thing for him if he almost kills him but really that guy deserves it.

All the pent up rage it was bound to come out some time.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 22, 2012)

just caught up to the series now i have to wait for next weeks chap. sucks


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 22, 2012)

slickcat said:


> just caught up to the series now i have to wait for next weeks chap. sucks



Nice of you to join us 

And hell yeah, atta boy! I just hope he?s able to finish him, everything else would just be trolling from the Manwhaka?s part xD


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2012)

Really hope this means he's out of that pit of despair already, that stuff would have killed this comic if it went on for much longer.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2012)

59 kgs eh, boxing chick got some meat on her bones.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh come on, they?re freakin normal xD

Or do ya like anorexic gurls?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2012)

If boxing chick's 59, then what does that make Queen? Queen was 5x, and she was heavier, so ..?

Anyway, I can't believe I'm saying this, but please, PLEASE have at least one punch from Jae Gu.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2012)

Translation should be out anytime now


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha, chapter 37 is listed on the site, but there?s nothing there at the moment xD Ah well, gonna read the chapter tomorrow then!


----------



## hadou (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapter 37 raw


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 29, 2012)

Enter plot device for Jae Gu to not get expelled for fighting and to learn Tae Kwon Do.  I really wanted him to punch that idiot but alas I knew he couldn't be allowed to because "rules are rules"

Still red-haired guy looked disturbed so im happy enough with that.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Enter plot device for Jae Gu to not get expelled for fighting and to learn Tae Kwon Do.  I really wanted him to punch that idiot but alas I knew he couldn't be allowed to because "rules are rules"
> 
> Still red-haired guy looked disturbed so im happy enough with that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBF that punch was kinda dangerous, judging by the damage it did to the wall and the fact the guys head was right next to it, he could have killed him or at least given him serious brain trauma.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't post if no trans


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Don't post if no trans



Errr there's raws, that's more than enough reason to post, unless your going to moan about people discussing raws....


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Errr there's raws, that's more than enough reason to post, unless your going to moan about people discussing raws....



Well, he does have a point. It wouldn?t be thaaat hard to use spoiler tags, or would it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I gave in and took a look as well! Damn, now that Red Haired Bastard will probably know of the seriousness of his situation and will begin to train like a mofo -.-"
Still, seems like Jae Gu is going to get a more or less broad martial arts education - which was to be expected anyway ^^


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, he does have a point. It wouldn?t be thaaat hard to use spoiler tags, or would it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's not about spoiler tags if it was he would have said so and I would have gladly obliged, he was moaning about simply bumping the thread.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey this series is awesome, people should be posting more in here instead of just if a scan comes out. Have people really gotten that lazy, that they don't even want to open a thread and read posts to see if a new chapter has come out......


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Chapters out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2012)

Here?s the , for the lazy ones 

So the face he made after he punched the wall went allong with those words...no wonder RedHead was a bit disturbed after that.
But as I said, he?s probably going to train a bit harder now. And damn, Jae Gu?s hand is fractured...he?s got to train more!


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, you can do it Jae Gu. :33


----------



## MrCinos (May 9, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

That coach 

Those girls waiting for him to take a shower. 

That restroom.


----------



## MrCinos (May 9, 2012)

I'll be rooting for that coach in his hopeless quest.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I'll be rooting for that coach for his hopeless quest.



Sado-Maso relationship ahoy 

This chapter was hilarious, but I?m afraid that Jae Gu won?t win if Redhead continues training like that :/

And I think Queen let some bugs/cameras behind...


----------



## Kirito (May 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I'll be rooting for that coach for his hopeless quest.



 10char


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2012)

.

Next chapter sure has predictable outcome.


----------



## hadou (May 14, 2012)

The story turned silly; the series has more potential than the author is giving it credit for.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I hope that the brat wins. :33


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes I question the queens intelligience, yes lets send someone with confidence issues and little combat experience against a young boy who is also my brother, of which even if he properly tried in that match or won he'd be digusted in himself, and throughout the match he'd have guilt issues because he obviously doesn't want to hurt her little brother in front of her.

She pretty much put him in a lose lose situation, of which he'd gained very little if he didn't bother trying, and there's very little incentive for him to try. She was better off paying some random person off the street to fight him.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

You're taking the weight of this match too heavily.

It's a spar. Nothing more nothing less.

I believe he's going to hld back due to Her brother being a kid. But I doubt heavily it's going to end up as some crazy angst fest Jae Gu in depression for five chapters afterwards affair.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You're taking the weight of this match too heavily.
> 
> It's a spar. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I believe he's going to hld back due to Her brother being a kid. But I doubt heavily it's going to end up as some crazy angst fest Jae Gu in depression for five chapters afterwards affair.



Point is it's a terrible idea for a spar, that boy was quite litterally the worst person she could have picked. Jae needs someone who he can go all out on and realise his weakness's in mentallity etc against someone of comparable level. He can't remotely go all out on that kid, the guy has little brothers and sisters that he would never wish to truly harm. And he isn't even a random kid, he's the kid of girl he knows and who is watching the match.

And even if he did manage to the guy would probably go into depression because of it. it was simply an awful idea.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

I don't remember where this crippling sense of moral stance comes from.

I know it's a bad situation from a "he's going to hold back and thus it doesn't help him actually improve." but I think you're exaggerating the extent it will have on him mentally whether he wins or loses.

edit: At worst this is pointless filler rather than a legit build up to the tournament.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I don't remember where this crippling sense of moral stance comes from.
> 
> I know it's a bad situation from a "he's going to hold back and thus it doesn't help him actually improve." but I think you're exaggerating the extent it will have on him mentally whether he wins or loses.



It's not about it having some crippling effect on him mentally, it's simply that it was the worst idea possible. It doesn't matter if it's effect on him is minimal, it was simply a terrible idea. She could have set up a match that would be a positive experience for him but she litterally went for an idea that there was very little worse than.

That's why I was questioning her intelligience.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

You're questioning it now?

Queen's been running on low common sense for ages now.

She's good at kicking people's ass and doing rich chick things.

and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You're questioning it now?
> 
> Queen's been running on low common sense for ages now.
> 
> ...



I know but this just seemed particularily dumb at least post heel-face turn.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You're taking the weight of this match too heavily.
> 
> It's a spar. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I believe he's going to hld back due to Her brother being a kid. But I doubt heavily it's going to end up as some crazy angst fest Jae Gu in depression for five chapters afterwards affair.



This.

At most it will give him some insight, I wouldn't even be surprised if the spar will pretty much just be Jae Gu getting his ass kicked for a while with him incapable of really fighting back.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

Her advice to him on Kicking tips was to kick a bag once and tell him a short explanation. Bitch is only the Apex of fighting in the story.

I'm more interested in seeing who the remaining for S class fighters are.

We got
Queen
Moon Young - Boxing
Dal Dal - Taekwondo
Lee Seul (Older Wushu sister) - Wushu

there's at least got to be four more S class Wild's girls to meet the 8 prelim winners (Assuming Kim isn't counted amongst the no prelims required)

Then there's the five prelim winners 
Cause Lee Nam, Wushu Sis #2 and Kim are going to win.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 14, 2012)

Now I really do think this is taking too long... 
I wonder how he?ll fare against that kiddo... haha xD


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2012)

At least he gets the basics of skill etc. etc.
Now I hope this moves a little faster....


----------



## MrCinos (May 22, 2012)

This chapter wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. I actually was surprised how quickly MC got over the issue mentally.

Though the fact that strength-wise males > females in their universe too, didn't seem much believable. At least feat wise so far even in physical srength alone female fighters seemed to be much more superior. But it gives hope that it might change in the future. 

After finishing up with red hair dude i hope to see more male characters in the series, particularly some proper rivals and/or superior fighters to whose level MC would be training some time (I guess hat guy has this role at the moment).


----------



## hadou (May 22, 2012)

I am tired of this shit; every time I read a chapter the story gets dumber. Chapter 40 is basically made of the guy forcing the Queen's younger brother to greet him properly; I mean WTF.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Well, I enjoyed the main character getting beat this time around.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2012)

hadou said:


> I am tired of this shit; every time I read a chapter the story gets dumber. Chapter 40 is basically made of the guy forcing the Queen's younger brother to greet him properly; I mean WTF.



Ah come on, don?t be so serious about this!
And just take a break if you feel this is going to slow...I think it will definitely get better, so it wouldn?t really do if you drop the series because you think it?s getting stupid...


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah come on, don?t be so serious about this!
> And just take a break if you feel this is going to slow...I think it will definitely get better, so it wouldn?t really do if you drop the series because you think it?s getting stupid...



Or it could get worse and he would be even more mad.


----------



## hadou (May 22, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah come on, don?t be so serious about this!
> And just take a break if you feel this is going to slow...I think it will definitely get better, so it wouldn?t really do if you drop the series because you think it?s getting stupid...



You are right. I will try to keep an open mind as this series goes on. It's just that in my mind, when it comes to webcomics, on one end there are series like Noblesse where the plot has a steady and solid rhythm, and series like Girls of the Wild's where the plot seems extremely silly at times.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2012)

hadou said:


> You are right. I will try to keep an open mind as this series goes on. It's just that in my mind, when it comes to webcomics, on one end there are series like Noblesse where the plot has a steady and solid rhythm, and series like Girls of the Wild's where the plot seems extremely silly at times.



Exactly! You should always know what you?re in for and have appropriate expectations! And then it can only get better (or worse, but at least you give the series a chance  ).

I mean, when this main is really going to be able to kick ass....and then he has to fight female opponents (I hope at least ^^) -> Awesomeness!


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

caught up to this series

i gotta love my idea of putting this on break for a month or so

reading chapter back to back was more enjoyable than reading it each week. it was painstakingly slow to read it each week but reading a few chapters back to back made this manga actually enjoyable

also glad the MC finally did something to the red head. can't wait for him to smash him in the tournament


----------



## reaperunique (May 23, 2012)

You can't beat the raw male power, males are genetically stronger than females....And then we get to see a 5 meter father, girls doing impossible things for their posture, etc.... 

Good to see Him at least realizing it's still just a fucking kid. He should be fighting the girls.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2012)

That thing about "male strength" does put me off a bit...I wonder how the author will balance the fights when some guys who have the same skills as those girls appear...or do guys just have the brawns in this series, but not the skillz?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> That thing about "male strength" does put me off a bit...I wonder how the author will balance the fights when some guys who have the same skills as those girls appear...or do guys just have the brawns in this series, but not the skillz?



Or he can make up some bullshit through training that allows the females to have equal standing in the strength department. It is fiction after all.


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2012)

Or the girls just aren't that unbelievably strong and people have just been taking it too seriously.

Really, the only guy remotely comparable that is a part of the main cast is Li Nam and he isn't even a title holder like the Four girls, hell we don't even know what his placement was. 

Remember, the best fighter in the world isn't a woman.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Or the girls just aren't that unbelievably strong and people have just been taking it too seriously.
> 
> Really, the only guy remotely comparable that is a part of the main cast is Li Nam and he isn't even a title holder like the Four girls, hell we don't even know what his placement was.
> 
> *Remember, the best fighter in the world isn't a woman.*



If that was stated, I might have forgotten it...


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2012)

.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Those girls waiting outside while the main character was taking the drug test.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

i love how the blondy always cares so much for jae gun xD

she's kinda obsessive, but still got a nice side

he should treat her nicer


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2012)

Don't you mean 41st?


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2012)

25? lolwut I can do more than 50


----------



## MakeEmum (May 29, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Or he can make up some bullshit through training that allows the females to have equal standing in the strength department. It is fiction after all.



He doesn't need to make up anything, we already have a girl that can summon swords from thin air and use force push


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2012)

Bikko said:


> 25? lolwut I can do more than 50


I doubt anyone (except MC) went all out. The point is just to pass 10 mark, no need to overdo it much.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2012)

Cool chapter, seems like the Red Head wants to train for the remaining 2 days as well... Damn, I hope he gets smashed!!


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

Chapter 42 is out



A new badass character is introduced.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't wait for the preliminaries to start.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't like new character. He seems to me far less interesting than Lee, both appearance and personality-wise. 

But mostly I just didn't like that Lee was fodderized. Being the most prominent (in a fighting sense) male character so far I expected good performance in the tournament from him.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I didn't like new character. He seems to me far less interesting than Lee, both appearance and personality-wise.
> 
> But mostly I just didn't like that Lee was fodderized. Being the most prominent (in a fighting sense) male character so far I expected good performance in the tournament from him.



I agree. I am curious as to the fighting style of the new character. Also, wasn't it illegal to fight before the tournament?


----------



## Wrath (Jun 4, 2012)

hadou said:


> I agree. I am curious as to the fighting style of the new character. Also, wasn't it illegal to fight before the tournament?


Only for students of the Wilds, I think.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 4, 2012)

It was so obvious that guy would be "demnonic"  And he beat the wrong guy at that (but I guess only Lee was able to put up a good fight )


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Only for students of the Wilds, I think.



Yep only Wild isn't allowed to fight. To set an example and all that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2012)

This chapter, oh god. The raw alone made me laugh and anticipate the translation.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 10, 2012)

I lol'd

 BTW


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a pretty amusing chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 10, 2012)

Good to hear, waiting for the scan though, for greater impact ;D


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2012)

is out.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

The romance front sure is bound to get exciting.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't look forward to romance aspect at all. Now if only there were some secondary male characters who would have taken girls who "lost" in harem competition... but sadly there's almost zero of such scenarios in manga/manhwa.

Yeah, I dislike love triangles/polygons quite a lot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I don't look forward to romance aspect at all. Now if only there were some secondary male characters who would have taken girls who "lost" in harem competition... but sadly there's almost zero of such scenarios in manga/manhwa.
> 
> Yeah, I dislike love triangles/polygons quite a lot.



Maybe there?s hope for that, since the Wild?s wants to have more male students...

This chapter was fun and the kiss at the end...oh l? l? 
Now I wonder if something will happen to Dal Dal next chapter xD


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2012)

Please first girl wins right now.

Just to piss off the Dal Dal haters. The comedy clowns usually never win.


----------



## hadou (Jun 19, 2012)

Chapter 44 is out



The poster the girl held up was funny


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

Hee Yoon is going to get her ass kciked.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 20, 2012)

It would be really funny if that douche guy got his ass kicked really fast


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Perhaps but the odds of that happening are extremely low.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 20, 2012)

Lee Mi Nam ( did I spell it right?;p) needs to take revenge on that douche guy. I think he's my favorite character for now. Just seems like a cool guy. And damn I quit this webtoon but than picked it up because I was bored...how can it be so awesome and so annoying? Some chapters are really really great bo some just make me cringe.

Oh and Dal Dal is fuckin' awesome. Of course the main char must be some asexual fuck...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

raziu said:


> Lee Mi Nam ( did I spell it right?;p) needs to take revenge on that douche guy. I think he's my favorite character for now. Just seems like a cool guy. And damn I quit this webtoon but than picked it up because I was bored...how can it be so awesome and so annoying? Some chapters are really really great bo some just make me cringe.
> *
> Oh and Dal Dal is fuckin' awesome. Of course the main char must be some asexual fuck...*



Well, he fuckin hated women. What the fuck do you expect?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 20, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, he fuckin hated women. What the fuck do you expect?



He should hate-fuck them?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

raziu said:


> He should hate-fuck them?



Well, that?d be rape, so...he?d get pwnd. He needs more power and skillz for that 
You know now why he does all of this training ;D


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 20, 2012)

What rape? The girls are spreading their legs for him like his dick is made of diamond 

Even my sweet little great cooking Dal Dal is all over him...that bastard


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

raziu said:


> What rape? The girls are spreading their legs for him like his dick is made of diamond
> 
> Even my sweet little great cooking Dal Dal is all over him...that bastard



Damn, you?re right. They surely are willing :/
He could still take them by force though


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Only guy in an all girls school and being reasonably good looking, had he been like most other guys he'd be in heaven.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 21, 2012)

raziu said:


> He should hate-fuck them?



Haha, how horny do you have to be to "hate-fuck" someone


----------



## Slayer (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Queen's fans...


----------



## Slayer (Jun 27, 2012)

There special, aren't they?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 27, 2012)

The Queen 

That white hair dude is really pissing me off which means the mangaka is doing a good job. Still I hope Lee Mi Nam will have his revenge altough I doubt it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Argh, I hate these arrogant fuckers :/ 

But yeah, lol, those guys with their couch engineer


----------



## Bleach (Jun 27, 2012)

Woooo just started reading this. It's pretty addicting lol. The art style is phenomenal. It's definitely different. I'll catch up soon...


----------



## Slayer (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah the art is great and the story is awesome. I just wish the chapter's were longer.


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see the white haired guy get his ass kicked.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait when our hero fucks Queen.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Can't wait when our hero fucks Queen.



It'll happen in the epilogue.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got to the current chapter the other day. Loving it so far. I'd really like QueenxJae Gu to happen. Though i'd feel bad for Dal Dal...unless she can get with Driver's son? He did say he'd like her as a Daughter-in-law....


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2012)

Dal Dal is just too awesome. I'd feel bad if she didn't get what she wanted


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it's listed as a harem, so maybe it'll be Dal DalxJae GuxQueen? Moon Young seems to much like a big sister to me, tbh.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Dal Dal is just too awesome. I'd feel bad if she didn't get what she wanted



clowns never get what they want. it's the fact of fiction, they'll always lose out


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2012)

This series seems to be the one where it's obvious from the start who's gonna end up with MC.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2012)

Has Queen's real name been mentioned before?


MrCinos said:


> This series seems to be the one where it's obvious from the start who's gonna end up with MC.



Probably...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2012)

It was obvious from the beginning who the MC would end up with unless the author likes twists as in other romance type series.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 1, 2012)

Romantic plots are normally super easy to predict, regardless of the genre or medium.

Personally I'm rooting for Dal Dal, but I doubt she'll win in the end.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Romantic plots are normally super easy to predict, regardless of the genre or medium.
> 
> Personally I'm rooting for Dal Dal, but I doubt she'll win in the end.



I think this is a harem Manhwa, so Dal Dal could still get with Jae Gu.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

I hope that it doesn't end up as a harem.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that it doesn't end up as a harem.



I'd rather it just be QueenxJae Gu, but i'd feel bad for Dal Dal...unless she could get with someone who loves her back. We know Moon Young likes her food at least.  I'm hoping we see Driver's son, maybe he'll be Dal Dal's boyfriend? Jae's mom better not show up, or i want Queen to beat her ass.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm sure that Dal Dal will meet someone that will love her eventually even if Jae Gu doesn't end up with her.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw this and on a whim checked it out - now I can't put it down. This shits on Veritas.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 2, 2012)

Typically all "harem" means is "one girl who is obviously going to win from the start and a bunch of runner-ups".


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2012)

Law said:


> This shits on Veritas.



Sad reminder of what happened to Veritas


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2012)

Law said:


> Saw this and on a whim checked it out - now I can't put it down. This shits on Veritas.



Wouldn?t say that...the storyline and the approach was quite different and I can say I enjoyed it more than Girld of the Wild?s (not in the art department, but overall ^^).
It just had a "meh" ending. I still hope there?ll be a second part sometime in the future...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Typically all "harem" means is "one girl who is obviously going to win from the start and a bunch of runner-ups".



That awkward moment when you realize 20 people have a different opinion of who is 'obviously going to win'.


----------



## ActionSage (Jul 2, 2012)

Law said:


> Saw this and on a whim checked it out - now I can't put it down. This shits on Veritas.




Yeah...No. 
Veritas was more badass then this could ever be.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 2, 2012)

ActionSage said:


> Yeah...No.
> Veritas was more badass then this could ever be.



better plot >>> badassery


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2012)

I was rereading today, and noticed the mom's name is Park Sun Mi...could she be related to the Driver?


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

It might be possible but Park is a common name in South Korea I believe.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

Lee Mi Nam is gonna whoop that bastards ass


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone here ship Queen x Jae Gu -- or is it just me? 



Eternal Goob said:


> It might be possible but Park is a common name in South Korea I believe.



I see....wasn't aware of that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Does anyone here ship Queen x Jae Gu -- or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> I see....wasn't aware of that.



I think there?s no need for that because it?s supposed to be her anyway...xD
I don?t root for anyone tbh, I?ll just wait and see ^^


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 5, 2012)

is out.

Well, since that asshole was hit by that seemingly fodder girl not once but twice I now have hope that Lee would be able to win against him. Though white-haired guy will probably win anyway, just with high difficulty.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2012)

Toooooo shoooooooorrtttt.

I do hope Lee will own his ass though. But honestly, I don't think he will. It will be a valiant effort.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2012)

Lee's going to lose. :byakuya


----------



## ActionSage (Jul 5, 2012)

Kirito said:


> better plot >>> badassery



Lmao! you must have not read it. Veritas has a better plot, most people just hate on it because of the ending. These manhwas, aren't very comparable due to the fact that they both deal with different issues.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Dal Dal ♥ 

Damn, I gotta get those cover pics from other sites, they?re just too hawt...I?ll read the chapter later 

Hell yeah, pwn that asshole, Min Nam!!! That Wushu Girl wasn?t bad either...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 5, 2012)

Dal Dal 

Mi Nam better fuckin' win


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2012)

dal dal 

kicking some ass finally the action keeps going


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2012)

ActionSage said:


> Lmao! you must have not read it. Veritas has a better plot, most people just hate on it because of the ending. These manhwas, aren't very comparable due to the fact that they both deal with different issues.



of course you're saying veritas has a better plot because it's already done

veritas was just a fighting manhwa with politics, girl the wild's is a webtoon

i don't know how westerners don't see that, they're even separate categories at naver.com

anyway great chapter, but i didn't care one bit


----------



## MC ULTRA (Jul 5, 2012)

Law said:


> Saw this and on a whim checked it out - now I can't put it down. This shits on Veritas.



Veritas is way better than this in art, concept, and action. That being said i do enjoy reading this.


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2012)

stumbled over this on batoto today during a moment of random boredom. njoyable artwork  

plot might so far be a tad rough around the edges but it's good fun so far - guess I'll stick around to see where it goes...


----------



## haegar (Jul 12, 2012)

just looked at the  

*Spoiler*: __ 



- so that white haired bitch just got introduced to be beat up by the boxer? kinda anticlimactic eh? I like the whushu girl she's good fun


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

haegar said:


> just looked at the
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's rather disappointing. 

Still, it builds up the hype for the boxer.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like this better. I would have hated it if he was some super uber powerful dude and they gave no explanation to him. In reality, he's just a cocky fool. Goooo Lee goooooo


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Irony is it doesn't really give hype to the boxer at all, since the dude basically stole his hype and he took it back again so he's back to square one. What a pointless addition.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2012)

So this got any better? i remember at chapter 8 the main character annoyed me and I dropped this.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 12, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So this got any better? i remember at chapter 8 the main character annoyed me and I dropped this.



He's not a pussy anymore


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So this got any better? i remember at chapter 8 the main character annoyed me and I dropped this.



The main character has improved by quite a bit and the plot is a bit more exciting now.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

dunno why it ain't up on batoto yet but here's 47 translated:
Magi 112


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew that?d happen! Hell yeah!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2012)

So he was just not using boxing techniques outside the ring. Nice comeback.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So he was just not using boxing techniques outside the ring. Nice comeback.



Yep, we could see out of his interaction with the Red Head that he?s an honorable guy, so I thought as much (that he was holding back) when he got attacked! 
And I mean it?s pretty logical, they are training techniques every day, a street fighter like that shouldn?t be able to take em on ^^


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm starting to like the boxer, he did show us a rather good beat-down.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 13, 2012)

Now I hope Lee Minam would also give enough challenge for some of the main girls if he encounters them later.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Irony is it doesn't really give hype to the boxer at all, since the dude basically stole his hype and he took it back again so he's back to square one. What a pointless addition.


Prime example of why you should wait for a translated version.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 13, 2012)

That crazy guy almost lost to the Judo girl I knew he was all talk. If the judo girl didn't get flustered she would have made a mess of him. He pretty much only existed to make a point about untrained street fighters.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> That crazy guy almost lost to the Judo girl I knew he was all talk. If the judo girl didn't get flustered she would have made a mess of him. He pretty much only existed to make a point about untrained street fighters.



And perhaps to make Boxer guy more likeable - I think he?ll befriend Shioon later on...and ralise what a bitch Red Head is!


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

^ that is indeed in order. tbh he comes over a tad stupid considering he already realised the truth behind the food poisoning. Prly Redhead is gonna pull some stupid lame stunt in the ring when he is about to lose and thus discredit himself for good ...

As for boxer-kun, I hope he goes on to the finals, I feel with his trainer I wanna see that cool enforcer gal get more panel time


----------



## Wosu (Jul 13, 2012)

That street fighter got his ass whooped, damn.
I am way more fond of Lee mi nam now, what a boss, an honorable boss that is.
This is my first manhwa, getting used to Korean names, was too used to Japanese names man.
Can't wait for Song to give the same treatment to red headed bitch.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> And perhaps to make Boxer guy more likeable - I think he?ll befriend Shioon later on...and ralise what a bitch Red Head is!



I hope so too, I'm curious as to why the boxer guy sticks with the bully.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 14, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Prime example of why you should wait for a translated version.



Nope not at all. The point remains. We all knew he was strong before. This didn't do much apart from give back the hype he already had. 

Well we know something now he doesn't use those skills outside of the ring, which is ironic considering he's in a no holds barred fighting tournament.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope so too, I'm curious as to why the boxer guy sticks with the bully.



i think the boxer knows what a bitch the red head is and still tolerates it in hope that red head corrects himself


----------



## haegar (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



mwhahaha looks like she told him getting in first strike is important and he did go for it, nice


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2012)

so do something like thinks of it as training


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2012)

Why the fuck is he fighting HIM? Wasn't he supposed to lay the smackdown on redhair?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2012)

Prolly a change up in the roster, not too sure without trans.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 14, 2012)

Now I understand thre purpose of the previous developments. I must say I didn't see this development coming so I'll give the author Kudos.


----------



## haegar (Jul 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Now I understand thre purpose of the previous developments. I must say I didn't see this development coming so I'll give the author Kudos.



indeed, nice twist, makes me eat my words of "slightly predictable plot"


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 18, 2012)

is out.

Didn't expect such development too.

I hope Lee won't lose on purpose so that redhair guy would fight MC next


----------



## Bleach (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like Jae Gu took him by surprise. I don't expect him to win but I do hope he puts up a decent fight at least. But he needs to in order to fight the red haired douche bag.

Those shirts at the end


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jae Gu won.


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

So she didn't give him any special prep talk? He just finally manned up eh? Guess he's gonna win than ... this kinda fight doesn't allow for a draw, does it?


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2012)

wow no pep talk xD

well he'll at least get the first hit before getting worked down xD


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, his pep talk was the flashback! And he took it to heart!! And hell yeah, that?s how it?s gotta be!

I also wondered if he?d let him win to fight Red-Head, but that?s rather improbable. Though I actually don?t need to see that guy go down, since I know Jae Gu is much better than that pussy (did ya see his reaction D And he probably was genuinely afraid of that white-haired brawlter, too).
Still, wouldn?t be surprised if Jae Gu won. I don?t know if the move that wushu girl used was foreshadowing, but having done it once himself, he may be able to use it again? (I know he was guided by the girl, but still..).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope Jae Gu turns into a Dempsey Roll kickboxer. Not that it's logically sound but hey, Queen's the best fighter in mixed genders in this webtoon.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2012)

All I gotta say Lee Mi Nam is    

Jae Gu's gotta win though, according to plot


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> All I gotta say Lee Mi Nam is
> 
> Jae Gu's gotta win though, according to plot



I noticed there are lots of girls (and guys probably as well ) that like the fanservice provided by Lee Mi Nam and Jae Gu xD


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

consider me not one of them - just call me when queen undresses for the ring


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2012)

well, sexy style of drawing + naked toned bodies + Mi Nam's cap and a badass look. Sweaty Gae Gu was great too. It's probably the art style that draws attention, the girls are droolsy as well. I also like how the artist can draw attractive and unattractive people. Unattractive are actually harder to draw.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> consider me not one of them - just call me when queen undresses for the ring



Amen.  Queen is hot sauce.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Amen.  Queen is hot sauce.



Of course. That?s why I love most of the cover pages


----------



## Wosu (Jul 18, 2012)

This was a nice chapter, this damn author and cliffhangers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2012)

Too bad he didnt get any training for the blue haired girl, maybe that comes down the road


----------



## hadou (Jul 21, 2012)

The fight was anticlimactic; then again, if the author wants the main character to advance through the tournament I can see why the fight was like this.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2012)

Well it went the way we weren't hoping it would go... still can't say it wasn't expected.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I wasn't expecting him to tap out or end the fight that fast, I'm just glad he didn't beat him.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2012)

Unexpected outcome is unexpected.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2012)

So it looks like the main character has grown into some nice reflexes.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

The translated chapter is out is out.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like Moon Young's training paid off in an even better way. I just wanna see Jae Gu kick that red heads ass.


----------



## haegar (Jul 23, 2012)

wait, was he actually saying in the last few panels he didn't tap out cause he was impressed with his spirit but rather cause he was impressed with Jae Gu's "perception" ? I don't get the phrasing, was the implication he didn't flinch/look away from the punch, or was the implication he was surprisingly capable of seeing/following that punch, too ? Which would mean that even if his attack/defense abilities still have a lot of room for improvement and were inferior to the boxer's level, his perception is already far ahead of his physical abilities? how could he learn that from one month of training, badass trainers or not?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2012)

He didn't learn it, it's usually something you are born with. It's just now showing because he isn't a little bitch anymore.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 23, 2012)

haegar said:


> wait, was he actually saying in the last few panels he didn't tap out cause he was impressed with his spirit but rather cause he was impressed with Jae Gu's "perception" ? I don't get the phrasing, was the implication he didn't flinch/look away from the punch, or was the implication he was surprisingly capable of seeing/following that punch, too ? Which would mean that even if his attack/defense abilities still have a lot of room for improvement and were inferior to the boxer's level, his perception is already far ahead of his physical abilities? how could he learn that from one month of training, badass trainers or not?



It was because he looked at the punch.  People have a nasty habit of closing their eyes when a punch closes in on their face, or looking away from the punch.  In boxing, one of the first things they train you to do is to follow the punch.  That means to track it with your eyes all the way through to your gloves.  That is one of the hardest things for a newcomer to learn, and Mi Nam was impressed that he had the resolve to fight properly.

Honestly he only threw the match because he wants Jae Gu kick the red head's ass.


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe he did that out of good heart to let him learn some more boxing though experience cuz that's what Jae Gu is lacking the most. If Lee Mi Nam got serious it could've killed Jae Gu as a boxer. Mi Nam also said that he's interested to see what becomes of Jae Gu.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I hope Lee won't lose on purpose so that redhair guy would fight MC next



It's a shame that my hopes didn't come true...

Pretty lame development overall. The author shouldn't have put Lee against MC in the first place.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Hopefully their rematch won't be too far off.


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It's a shame that my hopes didn't come true...
> 
> Pretty lame development overall. The author shouldn't have put Lee against MC in the first place.



well he did it to hype Jae Gu, as a pro we should trust his instincts.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully their rematch won't be too far off.



I'd rather see Lee fighting one of the main girls than MC again. Even if it is inevitable for their rematch to happen.



Nico Robin said:


> well he did it to hype Jae Gu, as a pro we should trust his instincts.



He could do it via less important character.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I'd rather see Lee fighting one of the main girls than MC again. Even if it is inevitable for their rematch to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> He could do it via less important character.



We might get to see Lee fight one of the girls for a brief spar without a conclusive winner. 

He certainly could have.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 24, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> He could do it via less important character.



It wouldn't be that hyped then would it?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2012)

I kinda expected this tbh  I knew he wouldn?t have a chance anyway and that this would be the only option to progress in this contest!

Can?t wait for him to kick the Red Head?s ass!!!


----------



## Wrath (Jul 24, 2012)

Well it had to go this way. He's no in this competition to win, just to grow a pair and beat up the bully. The former has been accomplished, so all we have left is the latter.

This is all just the prologue.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2012)

i wanna see the girls fighting 

not the MC, mc is boring


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2012)

Muk said:


> i wanna see the girls fighting
> 
> not the MC, mc is boring



I wouldn?t say he?s boring, but I?d like to see the girls fighting as well...nakiiiid


----------



## Bleach (Jul 24, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I wouldn?t say he?s boring, but I?d like to see the girls fighting as well...nakiiiid



I rather see them fight with those tight clothes on. Leaves more to be desired


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I rather see them fight with those tight clothes on. Leaves more to be desired



You have a point of course...sometimes, the lust is diminished by revealing too much skin


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2012)

hey at least it was a believable end to the match, rather than jae gu going all hulk on us.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty happy how things went. The most believable outcome we could have gotten and it sets us up with some hype for the bully fight + rematch.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2012)

^ my thoughts too


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2012)

Im enjoying this series


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

I would love to see a guy fight a girl.  If it wasn't obviously going to end in emasculation for whatever guy dares.  Lest he is a Main Villain.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2012)

^ you did, the dark skinned guy fought the judo girl 

btw who is the red haired girl? is she related to the red haired guy?


----------



## Azaria (Jul 27, 2012)

You talking about the chick that got beat by Queen first chapter?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 27, 2012)

It was pretty pointless. A wasted oportunity honestly, if the author didn't want to use a random person in this fight he should at least make it a proper fight lasting a few chapters that are properly developed and then make it inconclusive/the other person forfeiting. It would give the MC some hype without being ridiculous, (considering his training it wouldn't be ridiculous for him to last at least a few rounds with the dude even if it's onesided.).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 28, 2012)

^Umm no, it WOULD be ridiculous. Lee Mi Nam spent thousands of hours training. A couple of weeks are nothing compared to that, even if trained by the best.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2012)

raziu said:


> ^Umm no, it WOULD be ridiculous. Lee Mi Nam spent thousands of hours training. A couple of weeks are nothing compared to that, even if trained by the best.



Umm no... it's called not being knocked out for a decent period of time, which is actually more than possible regardless of that difference in training. Significant talent, fair bit of training and a heck of a lot of willpower and it's more than possible.

Do you actually box? You can actually survive the first few rounds of ass kicking with enough will power and talent. You won't do well but it's more than possible. It's nothing like what your implying. Only if you really suck or other person is that strong usually found in th higher weight classes which their not, would early knockouts really be an issue.

More often than not Boxing is about whittling down your opponents. Only certain types of boxers really do what your implying, either that or your oponent really sucks.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2012)

I really wanna know what Jae Gu said to the red haired bastard to make him shut up and get so scared. I hope he beats the living shit out of him.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 28, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I really wanna know what Jae Gu said to the red haired bastard to make him shut up and get so scared. I hope he beats the living shit out of him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Were you always this small/short?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 28, 2012)

Chapter 50 [Eng]


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 50 [Eng]



That was great. I'm glad Jae Gu kept his cool and just destroyed him with 1 line. I really really hope he doesn't show him any mercy in the fight. He needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2012)

That quote.

DAT TRASHTALK.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 28, 2012)

The smug look on his face made that scene priceless


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Jae-Gu was pretty awesome with those lines towards the end, can't wait to see the bully getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2012)

nice nice 
i still want a cat fight though


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2012)

The fact he said the line in all seriousness, and not as trash talk makes it burn all the more.


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 29, 2012)

Jae-gu's manliness

*Spoiler*: __ 



aaand it's gone


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2012)

raphxenon said:


> Jae-gu's manliness
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ehm...why?

Nice chapter, hope he can back it up good in the next fight. No excuses, nothing. Just defeating him fair and square!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 29, 2012)

Ch.36
Is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

That would be highly satisfying.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2012)

I honestly hope he finishes it fast. Really don't want to go through the general newbie fighting problems that happens in fighting manga when they meet their bullies. The real question is how far the author takes this tournament and what will become the characters motive in the manga.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 4, 2012)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT? 

@_@


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2012)

wtf  @_@


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

This isn't good.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

This... is not what I expected.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 4, 2012)

fail much ?


----------



## Lucius (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Sygurgh (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely leaving this for at least a year if it's this fail next chapter as well....


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2012)

I need a trans.... I also hope the next chapter does not fail me...


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's not be so hasty, we should have expected that the main character would have some issues fighting the bully.  All those deep scars that the bully left over the years weren't going to be wiped out easily. 

I expect the main character to get his act together in two or three chapters.


----------



## k2nice (Aug 4, 2012)

After what he said last chapter to this? Lost respect for this manga


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea I think him just kicking ass in the beginning would have been too fast. I mean this is supposed to be about him overcoming more than just the bully. I'm sure he will come out on top in the end of the fight.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmm, I won't say anything until I see a translation.


----------



## hadou (Aug 4, 2012)

If the main character doesn't go apeshit on the next chapter, this is going to suck.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

So he cheated by using his elbow to make a cut. Bastard.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2012)

Guy must have sharp elbows to create a cut like that


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 4, 2012)

Author is a woman after all, bitch doesn't know how the system works.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2012)

That explains it


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 4, 2012)

>_>  in every manga ive ever read the hero always gets his ass kicked in the beginning, looks like hes gonna lose, and then stands up inexplicably, kicking all sorts of ass.  They then pass out after victory.

We act like we've never read mangas before.  This looks like "just as planned" to me.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 4, 2012)

Well this is not a manga, let's not act like this is Naruto or Bleach.

He has been getting bullied since the very beginning by the same damn guy. Now, if he wins after getting the crap kicked out of him I will call bs. He can win this fight for all I care but it won't change the fact that he got knocked the fuck out. I am not sure what the author was trying to do but it fail big time. This was his moment to shine.


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think that now that he see his own blood he will: 
First: Become afraid, "oh i am bleeding, he is blurry , i cant see"
Second:He will(i hope) go berserk and will beat the crap out of the red haired guy in a brutal fashion , this will DQ him from the tournament


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2012)

The chapter got its lowest rating with a 8.7/10 on Naver. The lowest before this was 9.6. Not that it matters a whole lot but we're not the only ones who thought it was a tad disappointing but I won't give up yet like some of you *cough*


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2012)

It was just an elbow


----------



## Raviene (Aug 4, 2012)

i dunno bout you guys but grazing elbows cause one of the worst cuts in MMA and Muay Thai fights 

anyway, i've enough of this bully saga. just get it over w/ and move onto the mother or even the queen saga


----------



## masakenji (Aug 5, 2012)

im deeply saddened 

always felt this manwha was like beelzebub with the better build up.

seems like it going down the road of kurogane, a manga i recently dropped due to the lameless of the last protagonist's battle.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2012)

This manhwa and Beelzebub has nothing alike.

Didn't expect such ending too, I hope he either gets up and still beat him or it wouldn't take more than one chapter to get over his incoming depression. Still feels lame due to MC's words in previous chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2012)

that was pretty lame, only way to recover from this is come back win the match in the next round; although honestly I am shocked, I thought the fights were basically no holds bar, why are elbows banned?


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 6, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> that was pretty lame, only way to recover from this is come back win the match in the next round; although honestly I am shocked, I thought the fights were basically no holds bar, why are elbows banned?



Elbows are dangerous.  If the writer gets any inspiration from modern tournaments, elbows are not allowed in most circles.  Even in UFC I don't think you're allowed to elbow someone in the face from a mount position.  Doing so can quite easily kill someone, not to mention spill blood all over the place.

Besides this is more of a sport tournament from what I've seen.  If they don't allow the gloves to come off, why would they allow elbows?

EDIT: and I thought the chapter was good.  Jae Gu did what he was supposed to and dodged the punch.  The other tool just cheated and hit him with his elbow.  Don't see the reason for all the complaints.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Elbows are dangerous.  If the writer gets any inspiration from modern tournaments, elbows are not allowed in most circles.  *Even in UFC I don't think you're allowed to elbow someone in the face from a mount position. * Doing so can quite easily kill someone, not to mention spill blood all over the place.
> 
> Besides this is more of a sport tournament from what I've seen.  If they don't allow the gloves to come off, why would they allow elbows?
> 
> EDIT: and I thought the chapter was good.  Jae Gu did what he was supposed to and dodged the punch.  The other tool just cheated and hit him with his elbow.  Don't see the reason for all the complaints.


----------



## hadou (Aug 6, 2012)

At this point everyone knows the red-haired guy is an asshole; there is no need to accentuate the point by him using an illegal elbow. Unless the main character goes apeshit on the next chapter, it will be very disappointing; it will make the story feel dry and without goal.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 6, 2012)

Meh, after all that bad ass talk, I was hoping for a proper pay back.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 6, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Elbows are dangerous.  If the writer gets any inspiration from modern tournaments, elbows are not allowed in most circles.  Even in UFC I don't think you're allowed to elbow someone in the face from a mount position.  Doing so can quite easily kill someone, not to mention spill blood all over the place.



Elbows are not going to kill someone who is in good physical condition.  12-6 Elbows are banned in the UFC meaning you can't bring your elbow straight up to 12:00 and then straight down to 6:00.  The decision to ban 12-6 was not made on scientific information or even a good understanding of fighting.  You are allowed to throw elbows from various angles and positions in the UFC and no one has died.

UFC has a bunch of rules that seem like they are needed for safety but really are not.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 6, 2012)

Nightwish said:


>



Is that UFC? Or a different MMA organization?  I ask because they all have different rules regarding legal/illegal hits.



Tracespeck said:


> Elbows are not going to kill someone who is in good physical condition.  12-6 Elbows are banned in the UFC meaning you can't bring your elbow straight up to 12:00 and then straight down to 6:00.  The decision to ban 12-6 was not made on scientific information or even a good understanding of fighting.  You are allowed to throw elbows from various angles and positions in the UFC and no one has died.



Ty for that clarification on the rule.  My exaggeration was pretty unreasonable, let me try again.  An elbow won't kill anyone normally, but it *does* have greater potential for serious or lethal injury.  Because most tv broadcast organizations don't want to take the risk, they ban the elbows, or elbows done in certain positions in certain ways.

I imagine since is a competition among high schools, they'd ban the elbows, especially if athletes must fight with boxing gloves.  



> UFC has a bunch of rules that seem like they are needed for safety but really are not.



I think its more about protecting your athletes, and being marketable.  Elbows are pretty brutal and capable of dealing pretty heavy damage; damage that you can't exactly quickly recover from.  An elbow strike against standing fighter probably won't do much as they can move and lessen the impact.  It's the elbows against fighters with their backs on the ground that can cause serious problems.  The bones in the face aren't that sturdy lol.

A sport where you career can be ended easily doesn't attract a whole lot of athletes, nor a whole lot of legal money.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 7, 2012)

That's Jones, current UFC light heavy weight champion.  It's his fight with Matt Hammil.  He gets a DQ for those elbows and it's the only loss on his record.



> An elbow won't kill anyone normally, but it *does* have greater potential for serious or lethal injury



Does it though?  A standing kick with the weight of an entire body behind it is much more powerful then a mounted 12-6 elbow.  Most standing strikes, when thrown with full power and undefended are more powerful then any thing that can be thrown on the ground.  You never see one hit KO's from fighters on the ground, but it happens regularly standing.



> I think its more about protecting your athletes, and being marketable.



It goes back to when Zuffa bought the UFC and they wanted to get it legalized.  They had to make a lot of compromises to get the NSAC on board and develop less of a "brutal" image to the public.  You have to keep in mind though that a lot of this stuff is image and hype and not reality.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2012)

We know Redhead?s a bitch, but at least Jae Gu?s conviction is cemented now. I hope he gets up, says it was nothing, and beats the crap out of that guy!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn that looked like a deadly blow. The last panel makes it look like he's passed out for good but I really hope that's not the case. He better go full out and show no mercy to the red head. This manhwa could use his death


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 7, 2012)

Raviene said:


> i dunno bout you guys but grazing elbows cause one of the worst cuts in MMA and Muay Thai fights
> 
> anyway, i've enough of this bully saga. just get it over w/ and move onto the mother or even the queen saga



There is a difference between this:
Link removed

and the one in the comic. And the above image is from the adult pro's.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 7, 2012)

Tracespeck said:


> Does it though?  A standing kick with the weight of an entire body behind it is much more powerful then a mounted 12-6 elbow.  Most standing strikes, when thrown with full power and undefended are more powerful then any thing that can be thrown on the ground.  You never see one hit KO's from fighters on the ground, but it happens regularly standing.



Well punches aren't bare knuckle so that helps lessen the impact.  The kicks, however, are a very good point.  The legs house the largest muscle group in the body, which makes them quite vicious when shot out of a cannon.  

I guess the thing with the elbows is that they draw too much blood, which might be hard for the public to swallow.  




> It goes back to when Zuffa bought the UFC and they wanted to get it legalized.  They had to make a lot of compromises to get the NSAC on board and develop less of a "brutal" image to the public.  You have to keep in mind though that a lot of this stuff is image and hype and not reality.



That's truuuuue.  At the end of the day it's a sport.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2012)

Jae Gu needs to comeback


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Jae Gu needs to smash the punk's face in.


----------



## Robin (Aug 8, 2012)

don't see why y'all are so quick to be disappointed, the fight's still on. In fights you never know how it'll go, it's a different outcome second to second, tables keep turning, especially in the beginning. Or did you expect him to beat him in 2 seconds? 

I read a lot of fighting mangas and pretty much everywhere elbows are a killer move which is actually pretty hard to hit right to make a cut like that. Elbow is the strongest and sharpest joint in the human body, plus it doesn't break with full force like a fist can.

sheesh


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2012)

Raw out for 52, nothing really that surprising. Was hoping this would happen without the typical bully flashbacks, but it was quick.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice ending, but part me of wanted this fight to last a little longer then it did.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Decent end to the fight but I would have preferred a bigger beating.


----------



## hadou (Aug 11, 2012)

The red-haired guy got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 11, 2012)

Yea a bigger beating would have definitely been better


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2012)

You can only have a "beating" when the receiving side can tank the attacks. Red-hair probably never had to learn how to take clean hits, so he got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, at least Jae Gu can be defeated the next round, and the spotlight shall transfer to the mysterious wushu girl.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 11, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> >_>  in every manga ive ever read the hero always gets his ass kicked in the beginning, looks like hes gonna lose, and then stands up inexplicably, kicking all sorts of ass.  They then pass out after victory.
> 
> We act like we've never read mangas before.  This looks like "just as planned" to me.



Not going to say I told you so but....

well it speaks for itself.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2012)

^ We all knew it would happen, we just didn't want Song to get punkd after the badass shit talking.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope that fucker stays down (the 20 seconds must be up anyway ^^).


----------



## Bleach (Aug 15, 2012)

Did he.. did he kick him in the temple like the Queen showed him? Damn that's boss


----------



## Wrath (Aug 15, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Did he.. did he kick him in the temple like the Queen showed him? Damn that's boss


Yup. He used something that each of them taught him.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 15, 2012)

Well if they are going for realism a solid kick to the temple is not something you usually get up from. Even if it doesn't knock him unconscious the shaking of the brain would daze him and destroy equilibrium. Not to mention the psychological aspect considering red-head is a coward. Will he even want to stand, assuming he could?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

Where did the blood went


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Where did the blood went



It magically disappeared.


----------



## Jak3 (Aug 16, 2012)

For some reason I read the title as Girls gone wild and was sad when I read OP and reread the title Anyway this seems good so i'll check it out.


----------



## haegar (Aug 16, 2012)

think he just hit him in the temple and then while he was going down kicked him too for good measure - kinda as a testament to the go down and stay down asshole spirit


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 16, 2012)

Jak3 said:


> For some reason I read the title as Girls gone wild and was sad when I read OP and reread the title Anyway this seems good so i'll check it out.



lol 



haegar said:


> think he just hit him in the temple and then while he was going down kicked him too for good measure - kinda as a testament to the go down and stay down asshole spirit



Yeah, didn?t quite get it at first as well...but he probably only kicked him in the temple xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2012)

If they were going for realism, a kick to the temple is fatal with pretty much any amount of force behind it, and it looked like he had a decent amount of force behind it. Even a punch to the temple can be fatal if given with enough force.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2012)

Apparently the author passed out and fell on his hand, it's fucked up so he's taking a week break. It posted as a note chapter on the scan site. Hopefully it heals soon, but sprains can be pretty fickle.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Apparently the author passed out and fell on his hand, it's fucked up so he's taking a week break. It posted as a note chapter on the scan site. Hopefully it heals soon, but sprains can be pretty fickle.



Best of luck to the guy, hope he recovers soon.

Makes us realize how hard mangaka serialized weekly have it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn, hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 25, 2012)

Jae Gu


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved how Jae Gu stood up to the bully.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2012)

This chapter had some nice scenes. 



^


----------



## Araragi (Aug 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




jae gu's growth is really something

and lol @ the last scene


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2012)

Indeed, I told Scratchy it's harem done right


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2012)

I seriously need to retake this.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2012)

You intimidate that bastard Jae Gu


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 26, 2012)

This webcomic would have been good if the main character was not such a loser, too bad.. you guys should read Tower of God, it actually has a main character with personality and that can really fight.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2012)

$Naruto19$ said:


> This webcomic would have been good if the main character was not such a loser, too bad.. you guys should read Tower of God, it actually has a main character with personality and that can really fight.



Did you not read the latest raw?


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2012)

Jae Gu certainly has improved quite a bit, he certainly can stand up for himself against bullies now.  It'll be interesting to see where his character goes from here.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 26, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Did you not read the latest raw?



Yes I did, he still a weak character, the guy that was bully him was a nobody.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2012)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Yes I did, he still a weak character, the guy that was bully him was a nobody.



He may not be lolstrong but the fact that he's improving is what is good about him. I can't say that your original statement is dead wrong because Baam is changing too and I like that. But you can't call a guy who can now stand up for himself and has 3 girls that like him all very strong a loser.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2012)

He sleeps with four pillows, but none under his head.

He is the most interesting man in the world.

Stay thirsty, my friends.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2012)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Yes I did, he still a weak character, the guy that was bully him was a nobody.



So? It's not about whether or not he can defeat the biggest or the smallest bully in the world. The character has completely turned around from being very weak to being able to stand up for himself and I would hardly call that weak.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 26, 2012)

Here?s the scan!

Hmm, liked the thing with him feeling "empty" after he won the fight - the true fight was standing up to his bully! 
Can?t wait for him to get more training!


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 26, 2012)

Why would anyone read a webtoon in a page format.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone with patience.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Yes I did, he still a weak character, the guy that was bully him was a nobody.



It's his first fucking fight, and against his trauma nonetheless. How you don't get it is beyond me.

Nice scenes though. Boxer girl getting in on some action for once.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2012)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Yes I did, he still a weak character, the guy that was bully him was a nobody.


He got a 6.0 ranking from a professional, which is only 0.5 less than Green Hair Girl. He wasn't weak, just not on the standard of the Wild's League, which is super elite.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2012)

Wrath said:


> He got a 6.0 ranking from a professional, which is only 0.5 less than Green Hair Girl. He wasn't weak, just not on the standard of the Wild's League, which is super elite.



Huh? when did he get the ranking? Seems that I missed it!


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2012)

At the beginning of the fight.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2012)

Wrath said:


> At the beginning of the fight.



Wait, I misunderstood you, thought we were talking bout Jae Gu..

Now I?m curious about what Martial Arts Jae Gu will continue pursuing and how his style will develop!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2012)

too bad he didn't continue with the tournament. I was kinda hoping >_>


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2012)

It wouldn't make sense if someone on his level kept going.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2012)

well you know how it happens in shounen... the main char ends up winning the tournament  well, maybe not win the whole thing, but at least get another fight. Ending it on this note kinda leaves a bad aftertaste. He was cool though this chapter, no doubt. But this just looks like he's not going to pursue boxing as a sport, he just wanted to kick the redhead's butt. It doesn't have to be this way, it just looks like that...

... or maybe that's just the fangirl in me messing with my logic


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2012)

^mostlikely the Fan Girl....


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2012)

There can be other problems that come his way. 

Or maybe this is just the only and last arc


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 29, 2012)

ahh, no more action?


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2012)

No more Queen giving an ass whooping


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2012)

My favorite new series took me awhile to get used to main character, but he got some good development throughout the time he's been with the girls. I kinda wish his continue with the tournament but I guess he's still a beginner but I hope he improve next arc.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2012)

Her face at the end .

Now I'm wondering how this manga will go from now on. It seems atm that Jae gu is taking a break from the spotlight.


----------



## Impact (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn only raws? I guess I'll wait for the trans


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2012)

Queen...


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

that was ... fun 

once she gets into the mood she gonna beat the crap outa paddle guy with her catwhiskers though


----------



## Delicious (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I saw a Green Lantern in there.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2012)

dat faces


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2012)

That guy just hit her in the face? something bad will happen next chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2012)

Did she want to do that "puss-in-boots-eye-trick"? 
Guess it didn?t work, huh? xDD

Hilarious chapter, love the way the girls are drawn, and what Queen drew on their faces (I bet they thought only the other and not themselves have scribblings on their faces, so they didn?t talk about it - though I wonder why Jae Gu shut up about it?)


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my God that was hilarious. Poor Dal Dal. With that writing all over her face wow... She better kick his ass


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2012)

Gender Equality.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

Chinese staff guy certainly doesn't fuck around. But with Dal Dal's female charm tactics, she sure had it coming


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish girls would be destroyed (or at least cat-eared one) in this fight.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2012)

I doubt that. Since, to us, this is her fighting debut.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I wish girls would be destroyed (or at least cat-eared one) in this fight.



You suck       .


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I doubt that. Since, to us, this is her fighting debut.



Well, it's obvious that the girls are going to win and I know that my wish won't be granted.

I want it to happen not because I dislike them, I just dislike such predictable outcome. Plus, I want for the author to confirm in an actual battle that matters, that males usually are stronger than girls in their verse too.


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy shit this chapter is just  can't wait until next chapter.


----------



## haegar (Sep 2, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> [...]that males usually are stronger than girls in their verse too.







that being said, while true realistically speaking not sure if true for this particular story in which the wild girls just kick ass - any ass for that matter


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2012)

Chapter 55.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2012)

Bleach said:


> You suck       .


Agreed. Dal Dal forever!


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2012)

haegar said:


> that being said, while true realistically speaking not sure if true for this particular story in which the wild girls just kick ass - any ass for that matter



lol what is that from? it looks familar but i can't pin point it 

dal dal forever

dal dal fighting!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2012)

it looks like something from monhan(monster hunter).


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2012)

It'd be funny if that chinese guy falls in love with Dal Dal after this fight.



Muk said:


> lol what is that from? it looks familar but i can't pin point it


Pm'd you the source.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> it looks like something from monhan(monster hunter).


It's from something 18+ related to monster hunter


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It'd be funny if that chinese guy falls in love with Dal Dal after this fight.
> 
> Pm'd you the source.
> 
> *It's from something 18+ related to monster hunter*



That reminds me I should finally get access to the Bathhouse, after so many years of being registered on this site 

This was a funny chapter, can?t wait to see the rest of the fights.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It'd be funny if that chinese guy falls in love with Dal Dal after this fight.
> 
> Pm'd you the source.
> 
> It's from something 18+ related to monster hunter



i've actually read it.
series title was monhan iirc.
my fave would probably the one with the narga set.
it's monhan 10 iirc.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2012)

That Chinese guy is about to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2012)

Dat Dal Dal


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2012)

Dude's gonna get his heart kicked outta his chest


----------



## haegar (Sep 9, 2012)

nah, she be a kind hearted cat she'll beat him without (too) much damage. 

I'm a bit suprised though last chap it looked like he was a serious opponent and now he's downgraded to fodder as she was just playing nyah nyah... suits her style but plotwise it's beginning to slightly get on my nerves how carelessly the powerlevels get fainted to only be reversed a chap later - kinda blunt if you ask me. what I expected was him being a surprisingly serious challenge early on and her having to work for it. this chap it looked like she slightly underestimated him and took some hits due to that but the last kick suggests he aint even close and it's already settled and that kinda kills the tension for me ...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's hoping Moon Young actually gets a challenging opponent.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2012)

i dun need manga pirates translation for something with so much facial expressions 

i'll wait for webcomics


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2012)

hm was a nice chap I guess 

wonder if the next fight will follow the same pattern ...


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2012)

I think whatever happens from here on is a little bit of comedy for a bit. I like how they mock each other.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2012)

Moon Youngpek


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2012)

I could swear that the guy Dal Dal fought looked liked he had breasts in the panels right before Queen was shown


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 18, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I could swear that the guy Dal Dal fought looked liked he had breasts in the panels right before Queen was shown



Thank god i wasn't the only one who noticed that...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Thank god i wasn't the only one who noticed that...



I know, right? I really thought that kid was a reverse-trap, but the announcer said he?s a guy and I doubt the translators would make such a big mistake. Guess it was his position that gave his jacket that form...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2012)

God I love the second one already.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 18, 2012)

As soon as he took out his glasses, I knew he was business.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2012)

Ch.30

why you had to say pig, awesome eye guy?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2012)

smh

What a loose mouth can do.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

I love how Queen is acting like while watching these matches.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> I love how Queen is acting like while watching these matches.



She?s such a kid xD

And lol at the panel where she thought of Frieza frying Krillin and made Goku go nuts 

And yeah, the "P" word, huh?


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2012)

That was funny shit.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2012)

I have an IQ of 99 

THAT'S AVERAGE DALDAL

Also, what's with that random Frieza lol


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2012)

she went super saiyan :rofl


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2012)

I think he might be in for a headache - for a week or two


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

haegar said:


> I think he might be in for a headache - for a week or two



Oh yeah, she even punched him without the gloves....


----------



## Kirito (Sep 23, 2012)

Wtf is attack patters? It's ATTACK PATTERNS right?

Oh and 3 eyes guy is stupid for not attacking her legs too.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2012)

Queen's reactions are too much

Dal Dal is hilarious

and Moon Youngpek, her dbz reference was awesome


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

Love this manhwa. I can't take that guy seriously, he looks like he has 3 mouths.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Girks? Really? God dammnit lol...

But Man Moon Young looks like she is gonna have a serious ass fight with this new guy. Took out her friend (I assume?)


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2012)

queen's buying those two siblings with food  while the two girls are glomping mc :rofl


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

QueenXJaeGu.
Other two can scram. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol they were girls?



Bleach, that sig of yours.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2012)

i wonder if he'll get fodderized in the next chapter xD


----------



## haegar (Sep 29, 2012)

he looks like a decent chap I want the trans


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2012)

Mangapirate trans:

Ch.30

Poor Jae Gu is still the only guy 

I hope this new guy doesn't become fodder though. Looks like him and Moon Young could have quite an intense match.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Queen  

Hopefully that guy is the deal and won't be fodderized.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> Queen
> 
> Hopefully that guy is the deal and won't be fodderized.



Hopefully...


----------



## haegar (Sep 29, 2012)

he don't look like fodder much


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> he don't look like fodder much



Remember how the last guy turned out?


----------



## haegar (Sep 29, 2012)

well, yes, but that was the last guy , there gotta be some diversion, desu ne?

Besides not all of the girls can make it to finals and having one go out surprisingly early could be nice to show it's a hard competition this year?

Well, whom am I  kidding, is unlikely but oh well


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

> there gotta be some diversion, desu ne?



We can only hope for such a thing.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2012)

seems they brought in the 'favorite' killer xD

you know one of those black horses that snipes the big shots xD

i still think he's fodder though ;p


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 29, 2012)

So, that guy would last 60 seconds against Queen? 

And damn, Queen sure wants to get into Jae Gu's pants, huh? 
And those two were girls, hahahaha...


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2012)

When they said they were girls I was almost as shocked as Dal Dal.

Oh fuck i pictured them in girls clothes myfuckinggod

Also, Queen is getting points if the kids like her

Hope new guy isn't fodderized by anyone but Queen.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2012)

I can only think of the skinny one as female as best, the other one hell no


----------



## Kirito (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the reason why the sunbae lost was her year off.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2012)

Legend said:


> I can only think of the skinny one as female as best, the other one hell no



your mind has never been blown like this before.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't like that the quenn is made out to be so much above everybody else... Other than that a funny chap, lol at those two being girls

And of course it's only logical that there are more girls in a fightring tournament, and if there are any boys they are mostly weak

Just kidding, typical harem setting so it understandable. I share your concern guys, and also hope this guy doesn't turn out to be fodder in the end.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2012)

raziu said:


> I don't like that the quenn is made out to be so much above everybody else...


I hope that the first character of her age who will also be about her level (or above) isn't some cliched fianc? whom Jae Gu would need to defeat near the end of the series.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder if there are stronger fighters than Queen in the world. About her age too. Like Americans


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I wonder if there are stronger fighters than Queen in the world. About her age too. Like Americans



There probably are a few that are just as strong or close enough, maybe one or two that are stronger.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they established that Guys tend to be stronger on a global scale and this is how it is more due to localized reasons than women > men in strength in this world.

Course you could write that off as the author not just wanting to be like "Sure I could introduce strong guys but don't wanna, but they're out there."

Then again the way that the chinese chicks acted and boxer dude acted, Wild's tournament doesn't seem to be held in great regard among the fighting community. It's just very popular.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> There probably are a few that are just as strong or close enough, maybe one or two that are stronger.



I think we need the Nine Arts Dragon up in this bitch


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure they established that Guys tend to be stronger on a global scale and this is how it is more due to localized reasons than women > men in strength in this world.



Really?  There's a bunch of chapters that I skipped early on so I suppose that I missed it.



> Then again the way that the chinese chicks acted and boxer dude acted, Wild's tournament doesn't seem to be held in great regard among the fighting community. It's just very popular.



Hmm, I just got the impression that the Chinese chicks were ignorant for the most part or were blinded by some emotion.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> your mind has never been blown like this before.



oh yes it has if you ever read History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi the recent trap reveal


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> Really?  There's a bunch of chapters that I skipped early on so I suppose that I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I just got the impression that the Chinese chicks were ignorant for the most part or were blinded by some emotion.



Part 1: I believe it was Queen herself who mentioned it. The Strongest fighter being a Man and that ultimately Men > Women in the long run when it comes to purely physical altercations.

Part 2: I think it was a mix of both.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> oh yes it has if you ever read History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi the recent trap reveal



Have heard that that series is something one should stay away from now.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2012)

No you gotta read it


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Have heard that that series is something one should stay away from now.



wat 

It's great action/martial arts (with bits of comedy) shounen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont know about her class, but cmon no matter how strong she is, Queen is what a 15 year old, I think the Unnis in black at least some if not all are probably stronger than she is.

I actually thought the one with short hair might be a girl, because there just weren't that many guys fighting in the tournament, but then I brushed it off. The other one, no sir thats a man. 

So what is the game plan of the author, with Jae Gue going down that quick, will he kind of fast forward through the rest of the tournament or what? Then again a lot of the Korean web comics do have main character but go long stretches with out them being in focus so thats possible.

And who else laughed when Dal said , no my IQ is really 99.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> wat
> 
> It's great action/martial arts (with bits of comedy) shounen.



It was.

Until it went full retard.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2012)

Kirito said:


> It was.
> 
> Until it went full retard.



In what way did it go "full retard"? Are you talking about the excessively superhuman stuff like masters moving like missiles?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

Zaru said:


> In what way did it go "full retard"? Are you talking about the excessively superhuman stuff like masters moving like missiles?



No, I was perfectly fine with that.

It was at about Sakaki's backstory and Miu's kidnapping that I started holding off on HSDK, only reading in batches, and not keeping up with individual releases.

The Saruyama Alliance isn't that prominent anymore, the school doesn't matter anymore, alot of elements from the past aren't touched upon, and the latest arc is romantic harem comedy with martial arts.

I miss early HSDK.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2012)

thats funny since they are being featured now, and in the last 10 or so chapters


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

I know, hence the "Romantic Comedy" part. They're not being featured in serious arcs anymore, or put in with the masters.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope new guy doesn't get Queen Stomped.

Also lol at new girl coming and getting shotted just as soon as she appears.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Decent chapter, liked how the new girl was owned.  Time to see if the guy will pick a fight with Queen.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I hope new guy doesn't get Queen Stomped.
> 
> Also lol at new girl coming and getting shotted just as soon as she appears.


 It's still early in the prelims i think so there may be more people that can pose a similar or more of a challenge.

Though yeah, it would be very anti-climatic Hiro Mashimo stuff.


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2012)

considering that dude looks like he is in the mood to sniff out queen I'd say he ain't fodder - cept to her, eventually


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 9, 2012)

Chapter 59.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2012)

Ohhhh shit Queen meeting the future mafia king. Think maybe we have a rival here?


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

It's possible that he might be a rival for Jae Gu but I'm hesitant to call him a rival for Queen at this moment.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2012)

They set it up in a way that looks like that. The truck thing looks like it'll turn into a confrontation between the two. Maybe Jae Gu will go up against him an lose then Queen takes her revenge. I could see that happening.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not so sure that Queen will be the one to defeat him, Jae Gu needs a strong rival at this point to overcome.  This new guy seems like a really good fit.  Perhaps whatever conflict that might arise will make Jae Gu motivated to beat the guy, something like him somehow managing to hit one of the kids by mistake or on purpose, but I can see him being a rival for Queen.  It just isn't something that I'm  rooting for.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2012)

For some reason, I see this as a Queen arc.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2012)

At this point there is no way he can be Jae Gu's rival. Gu is out of the tourney and the only way is in a couple of months or years.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 9, 2012)

This guy is an obvious device for making Queen look even more uber strong. We'll probably get some fake tension and shit but when shit get's real she will murderstomp his ass.

Oh and this panel


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2012)

raziu said:


> Oh and this panel



I know, I loved it too.


----------



## haegar (Oct 9, 2012)

mean mafia pimp eventually gonna wanna make queen his bride obviously - not sure if good for his health though


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

raziu said:


> This guy is an obvious device for making Queen look even more uber strong. We'll probably get some fake tension and shit but when shit get's real she will murderstomp his ass.



That would be hideously lame.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

Queen would rapestomp him


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> That would be hideously lame.



I know, but I don't think we're at the point when someone can be a legitamate challenge for the queen. So far she's like a boob version of Minato.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

Chapter 60.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Well that sure escalated pretty quickly.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2012)

Ehhhhhhhhhhh... I was relatively confused this chapter. I had to reread like twice 

Becoming a war lol


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought the guy would be more level-headed.

Though he has the right to be pissed off a bit as the Queen ignored him completely.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

The guy has no expression at all, lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope that he does something pretty awesome soon, character wise, because he's pretty bland in my eyes.  If he doesn't then I hope that he gets taken care of soon.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Well it can play as a new potential plot. School vs mafia


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

The school will win with ease.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Well it can play as a new potential plot. School vs mafia



It's like the author was bored and read Hitman Reborn on a whim, but in a bad mood, or something.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope he isn't going to fall in love with the Queen after she owns him along with some mafia goons.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I hope he isn't going to fall in love with the Queen after she owns him along with some mafia goons.



Oh great, you just jinxed it. 

Thankfully I doubt that she will show any interest in him.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Thankfully I doubt that she will show any interest in him.



Of course. She only want to rapestomp Jae Gu, using her pelvis, in either an up and down, or back and forth motion, with a little swivel stomp here and there.

Dat Elite Tactics of bribing the siblings.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope Queen shoves his head up his ass... literally.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's like the author was bored and read Hitman Reborn on a whim, but in a bad mood, or something.



Pretty sure the author read Nisekoi or something. Still mafia.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

But this author seems to know how to do a harem


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

Harem? Psshh, it's Dal Dal and her bitches.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

Jae Gu x Queen, with a side of Moon Young and Dal Dal, or GTFO.

While the other two are trying to outdo each other in front of Jae Gu, Queen is becoming the sister-in-law to the kids, using the quickest way into the family.

Dat Strategy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

This mafia guy....I just can?t keep away from my mind the feeling that he is really lame


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> This mafia guy....I just can?t keep away from my mind the feeling that he is really lame



Everyone is lame compared to Queen


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Harem? Psshh, it's Dal Dal and her bitches.



Dal Dal is lame and should never get together with Jae Gu.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



O FUCK! That part where they got their bats and shit out but then the laser targeting things showed up on there face was fucking epic. Shut them the fuck up.

And YEA JAE GU RIP HIS THROAT OUTTT




Pretty epic


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2012)

Queen sure doesn't fuck around.

And Dal-Dal fell in love all over again?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2012)

Did he pass out?

I'm liking where this is going.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2012)

Hopefully the other guy knocks Jau Gu the fuck out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2012)

- Lame mafia guy gets out powered by Queen
- Lame mafia guy tries to play dirty by taking a kid hostage
- Jae Gu knocks him down in a moment and now may get beaten to death,

yeah , pretty impressive.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Loved it when all the laser targeting dots appeared all over their bodies. 

Jae Gu was pretty awesome in the end.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 20, 2012)

Piece of advice to that mafia guy:

STAND THE FUCK DOWN.

You can't do shit.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 21, 2012)

the guy maybe backed by the mafia but the queen has their friggin government at her fingertips 

Jae Gu did look badass in there but im gonna err on the side of caution and say he's gonna get his ass kicked


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jae Gu shouldn't be anywhere near that guy's strength but since he did get the other guy by surprise he should be able to land at least one good hit.  Anyways, I don't really see things getting to the point where he will get his ass kicked.  Queen will intervene well before that.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 21, 2012)

61st chapter.

---

Didn't like this chapter. I'm kind of disappointed the mafia guy turned out to be so lame/pathetic, almost to the point of being bad comic relief character


----------



## Bleach (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm guessing it may be a set up for some sort of gang war but we're still in the middle of the competition no?

A seemingly 1 sided war lol


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, Jae Gu is out of the competition so there really shouldn't be much focus on it especially since the new guy isn't anything special. 

A one-sided war sounds fun.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't like thes elast couple of chapters cause it feels like the mafia guy had a lot of sense for the first half of chapter 60... and then the author completely tossed it out the fucking window.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 21, 2012)

Mafia guy just got dropped by Son Jae Gu.

This man obviously needs to get his shit together because thats downright embarrassing

He really needs to shut up before Queen or Jae Gu hurts him


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I didn't like thes elast couple of chapters cause it feels like the mafia guy had a lot of sense for the first half of chapter 60... and then the author completely tossed it out the fucking window.



Yeah. Author needs to get there shit together.

But shit was funny.

Also, fuck DalDal


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2012)

That's beauty

not some superficial shit like manufactured beauty coming from money


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

The mangaka should really take a Tower of God formula where he switches main characters around.  Don't know what she'/he's doing now but it's kind of disappointing.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots of people don't like it though.

There's quite a lot of manga that do the same thing but get hated because of that same formula of switching characters around.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

What are those manga?

So far any that have done that seem good.

JJBA and ToG the only ones I know.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind right now is Pokespe though. Oh and Claymore.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea there are not that many series that switch the MC around and for good reason too. Few authors can pull it off successfully.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Kirito said:


> The only thing that comes to mind right now is Pokespe though. Oh and Claymore.



Can't believe I forgot Pokespec. BandW is pretty good from what I am able to read.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2012)

Dal Dal <3


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if we were to use angle formulas after Queen witnessing Jae Gu just take down the Wannabe Gangster, we could find a way to confirm that her eyes have zoned in on Jae Gu's lower body, particularly the groin area.

That's why she has this focused look on her face while everyone else is shocked/amazed. She has her eyes on the prize. The key to reproducing her fighting spirit into the next generation. And have some fun and cuddles while she's at it.

Dat Queen Level Strategy.

Most Versatile Piece in the Game. 

:33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2012)

Queen's rape face 



Edit: I posted this before I saw the panel of her telling them to kneel. I never thought someone would say it as badass as Rai from Noblesse does, but man I think I'm gonna have to make a Queen set now.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

That was more like the face of an antagonist than a protagonist.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> That was more like the face of an antagonist than a protagonist.



You can gimme dat antagonist Queen over the protagonist Queen any day


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

New Queen set


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2012)

Queen reminds me of someone I used to know.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Who translated the Mangapirate one?

Jackdu? Wtf is a Jackdu?

Jak Doo, not Jackdu wtf.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 26, 2012)

This is so fucking awesome, I was a few chapters behind and oh good, this has become so fucking good


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2012)

Jae Gu is such a boss


----------



## Shout (Oct 26, 2012)

At first I was looking at this as potential 'me time' material, but it actually shaped up to be light hearted yet deep at the same same time. Great series.


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> This is so fucking awesome, I was a few chapters behind and oh good, this has become so fucking good



It is good but it seems to be failing a bit with the main characters seeming to strong for their own world and no one can touch em.  While it can be funny it seems wrong for some reason.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Queen


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2012)

Queen is about to own


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2012)

lol so damn fucking lame

Dat Queen


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2012)

Lena 

When she lifts that guys head up with her foot... so fucking boss


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 28, 2012)

62nd chapter (eng) is out.

Owning fodders throughout the whole chapter (and it seems it'd be same in the next one as well) isn't that interesting.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 28, 2012)

Queen 

Badass is Badass


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 28, 2012)

Queen is about to lay the smackdown on their candy asses


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright chapter, should be fun to see Queen demolish all the punks.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2012)

Queen is going to raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaape


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

The only question is if she will take a few hits.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh God Queen  

How can a man choose between such wonders of the world :33


----------



## Kirito (Oct 28, 2012)

Queen to be laying the smack down.


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> 62nd chapter (eng) is out.
> 
> Owning fodders throughout the whole chapter (and it seems it'd be same in the next one as well) isn't that interesting.



Indeed, but this chapter was better than the past ones. Mafia guy may join the highschool in the end. He WAS reasonable until Queen made him mad. I'm betting that he fights Queen, gives some resistance, and then she asks him to join the school.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 28, 2012)

Do we really need another chapter of Queen raping these poor ass Mafia guys? I think they're anus has had enough for the week


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 28, 2012)

It's their fault for not grasping the cheer difference in power and wealth between them and her 

Song Jae Gu should be grateful he has such wonderful women around him who have fallen for him.


----------



## haegar (Oct 28, 2012)

why should she ask such a piece of trash to join the school? 0.o

well maybe he could become a janitor or something 


queen just owning them would be blandly predictable though, there gotta be some twist I think, though no clue what


----------



## Kirito (Oct 28, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Do we really need another chapter of Queen raping these poor ass Mafia guys? I think they're anus has had enough for the *month*



Fixed.

Mafia guy joining the school? Jae Gu's rival? Eh, I dunno guise.


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Mafia guy joining the school? Jae Gu's rival? Eh, I dunno guise.



Idk about rival but being the mafia head is something he never wanted iirc.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected more people getting stomped


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to love the upcoming beating.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like Jae Gu doesn't like rich snobs. Minus points for Queen, that one.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't have it all 

It's unbelievable how ignorant and stupid as shit some people can be. They have been getting stomped all day long and they still don't know when to quit? Pathetic.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2012)

Mafia dude gonna get wrecked


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 3, 2012)

God, now I'm feeling bad for scum. Queen just kill him in the 2nd page. I can't bare to see anymore butthurt Mafioso

God that whole gang is fucked. I'm almost certain that kid is really going to do what he said or commanded the butler to do 

These Mafioso will know true hell by the end of the next chapter


----------



## Kirito (Nov 3, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Can't have it all
> 
> It's unbelievable how ignorant and stupid as shit some people can be. They have been getting stomped all day long and they still don't know when to quit? Pathetic.



Because Queen you know! She has no visible muscles and she's short and skinny. 

They don't know they just complimented her. Now, if only we could make Jae Gu do that ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2012)

lol I love how they still say thngs like "i will kill you" or "She is only a girl/woman", that piece of shit will get raped soooooooo hard.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 4, 2012)

Such a worthless chapter. I hope the mafia guy at least surprise Queen with something for once in the next chapter and wouldn't get owned in the same fashion as the fodder in this chapter.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Can't have it all
> 
> It's unbelievable how ignorant and stupid as shit some people can be. They have been getting stomped all day long and they still don't know when to quit? Pathetic.



That's a stereotypical gang for you.


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 4, 2012)

mafia kid should join the school and become the vegeta of this comic.


----------



## haegar (Nov 4, 2012)

gaaah. could he not remain lame fodder and be killed and then forgotten? no, he gotta go grow balls and enter the ring and face the beating he know he's gonna get :/ ya know he might really be set up as a new school member :/


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2012)

haegar said:


> gaaah. could he not remain lame fodder and be killed and then forgotten? no, he gotta go grow balls and enter the ring and face the beating he know he's gonna get :/ ya know he might really be set up as a new school member :/



He's actually pretty strong. He's stronger than moonyung's senior and moon was around Queens strength in fighting.


----------



## haegar (Nov 5, 2012)

ya, he is strong but I sincerely doubt he is anywhere near queen's level, moon isn't either I think, she's just princess tier 

anyways, I wasn't referring to his fighting strength so much but rather to him being a lame-ass dickhead all the time and now suddenly manning up XD


----------



## koguryo (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Queen had to go to Jeju for dinner


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Disappointing, I expected some ass-kicking.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2012)

I think he's gonna fight moon yung.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2012)

Moon Young with those cat eyes


----------



## haegar (Nov 10, 2012)

well, no action but some rly nice panels there so I am appeased for my part...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2012)

wow that sucked, I was hoping that they'd actually fight.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 11, 2012)

Chapter 64.

Another disappointing chapter which prolonged Mafia guy's continuing embarrassment of himself.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2012)

Jae Gu will probably end up losing here.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 11, 2012)

I predict a tie.

Anyway, Jeju Island? What's with Korea and Jeju? It's just like Japan's obsession with Okinawa, or US's with Hawaii.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 11, 2012)

Dammit, punch the losers already


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 11, 2012)

Jae Gu just knock this shit the fuck out in the next chapter. I'm actually tired of this shit getting prolonged to this extent.

Kick his ass already


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2012)

The mob guy joining the Wilds is becoming more and more likely. Why else would the author prolong his defeat to this extent?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm thinking he might not join Wild's; that would take away from Jae Gu, plus he doesn't seem like the type imo. I wonder if he'll mention something in his fight with Jae Gu that'll make Jae Gu beat him?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 11, 2012)

I think he is definitely joining the Wild's, he will be rivaling Mr. Jae Gu but this fight will depend on that. Don't forget he found out what his brother did so something will come of that also.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm thinking he might not join Wild's; that would take away from Jae Gu, plus he doesn't seem like the type imo. I wonder if he'll mention something in his fight with Jae Gu that'll make Jae Gu beat him?



What would that take away?

He does seem like the type. The kind that needs friends on his level. Not an annoying brother and a bunch of dick riders.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What would that take away?
> 
> He does seem like the type. The kind that needs friends on his level. Not an annoying brother and a bunch of dick riders.



Everyone can use a troupe of dick riders


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2012)

Jae Gu's mum actually ran away to the mafia, and is actually his mum too.

SO OBVIOUS.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Jae Gu's mum actually ran away to the mafia, and is actually his mum too.
> 
> SO OBVIOUS.



lol that would be odd.



Original Sin said:


> What would that take away?
> 
> He does seem like the type. The kind that needs friends on his level. Not an annoying brother and a bunch of dick riders.



Uh, i was talking about Mafia dude taking away from Jae Gu's "only guy at Wild's" thing, the rest..


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2012)

YOU GOT PROOF?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> YOU GOT PROOF?



Jae Gu and Mafia dude are around the same age, so either they're fraternal twins (unlikely) or the mom was screwing around.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> lol that would be odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, i was talking about Mafia dude taking away from Jae Gu's "only guy at Wild's" thing, the rest..



What? Around his brother his attitude is that of leave me alone.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What? Around his brother his attitude is that of leave me alone.



Jae Gu's little brother? he's like, 8.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> The mob guy joining the Wilds is becoming more and more likely. Why else would the author prolong his defeat to this extent?



Eh, for some reason I doubt this.  

What's more like is that he's going to make an absurd request from Queen if he wins such as asking her to become his maid or something along those lines.   Then Jae Gu will strive to become stronger to beat the guy to relieve Queen of that request.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Jae Gu's little brother? he's like, 8.



Talking about mafia dude


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2012)

Jae Gu keeps getting thrown into the fire


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 12, 2012)

Mobster boy is gonna end up at the school and with one of the girls. Im guessing its gonna be Queen.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2012)

Legend said:


> Jae Gu keeps getting thrown into the fire



I really don't get the point of this though. Mobsuke defeated people who are objectively much much stronger than the main character.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I really don't get the point of this though. Mobsuke defeated people who are objectively much much stronger than the main character.



I think that it's mainly to give Jae Gu another goal to aspire to, something to make him strive to become stronger more so than he already wants to by making him lose here.  Queen did say that she'll do anything the mobguy wants her to do if he manages to beat her friends.  Assuming that Jae Gu's defeat alone will make her uphold that promise I can see the mobguy making an outrageous request and to free Queen of said request Jae Gu will strive to become stronger in order to beat the mobguy.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

MC ULTRA said:


> Mobster boy is gonna end up at the school and with one of the girls. Im guessing its gonna be Queen.




_*QUEEN BELONGS TO JAE GU!*_


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I really don't get the point of this though. Mobsuke defeated people who are objectively much much stronger than the main character.



It's scary to think where it's going. Plus, Queen said she'll do whatever she wants if they lose. 

It just may be MobsterxQueen

NTR motherfuker


----------



## haegar (Nov 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> NTR motherfuker



ah, no way. at worst this will be used to strip the queen bitch of 10% of her overbearing arrogance so she is capable of dating (the protagonist of course ) And that would be done by her in hindsight regretting her actions as poor boy is gonna get a spanking due to her actions ...


at second worst, JaeGu steps up and beats the guy and that will in all likelihood seem somewhat lame plot

most likely, one of the girls will step in after a time.


...
 I also still think it would be a serious option that in the end queen's little brother beats the shit outa mafia dude


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's scary to think where it's going. Plus, Queen said she'll do whatever she wants if they lose.
> 
> It just may be MobsterxQueen
> 
> NTR motherfuker



Oh god, I hope not.  Queen x Jae Gu is the only pairing that I like here.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2012)

That dumbshit seems to not understand that he is nothing but trash in that neighborhood


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2012)

If anything, I reckon the Mobster guy is going to go after Moonie or the cat girl.

Also, I'd give an arm and a leg to go to that school.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2012)

The only thing I ship is Dal Dal x me


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

Jae Gu gets beaten by Mobster, Queen gets taken into his home, Jae Gu and his 2 women storm the mafia castle for a rescue arc.

Book it.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2012)

There needs to be an "_after school_" series running in parallel to the main story line.

IFUKNOWATIMEAN?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jaegu


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jaegu can't win nor should he.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really expecting Jae Gu to win, he was likely underestimated a bit too much or the guy was too angry which lead to Jae Gu being able to land this hit.


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The guys took a kick to the face from some fighter who specializes in that with their techniques, and kicked her ass


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 18, 2012)

Chapter 65 [eng] is out.

Nothing worthy of note happened again.


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2012)

This is getting good


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 18, 2012)

Only one punch from Jae Gu this whole chapter

crycry.jpg


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 18, 2012)

Mafia Boy and Boxer Girl will be the second coming of Vegeta and Bulma.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally something is happening.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 20, 2012)

As stated that mobster is a street fighter, his style is all over the place and doesn't think. That means he has to have it from his stamina.

I wouldn't just straight out say the mobster will win, given the above and that this is a manhwa.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well shit


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jae Gu kicking ass...not something that I expected.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 24, 2012)

For them to give this Ho Pae dude some back story, you know sure enough that he's going to be apart of wilds high.


----------



## haegar (Nov 24, 2012)

bleagh. after the way he was introduced this is as unexpected as feeling off. sadly, artist has too much of a rough stroke with developing some characters. more using a hammer than a brush I guess :/ oh well, like jae-gu, things may evolve XD


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2012)

So basically, mobster bro has the strength and defense but no skill.


----------



## Wosu (Nov 24, 2012)

Preet hating on Song Jae Gu? 
Jae Gu is not exactly one of the most badass people of the series yet, but he is growing.
He needs to get an winner's smile.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 25, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> Preet hating on Song Jae Gu?
> Jae Gu is not exactly one of the most badass people of the series yet, but he is growing.
> He needs to get an winner's smile.



Growing a bit to fast don't you think.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Found this on page 4.

The fights is better than expected(didn't expect much). Mafia dude has a lot of power.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

I shall now commence reading from chapter 65 with a shitty kpop playlist.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2012)

since no one posted it


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

I love the tech Jae Gu used in Ch. 66. It's the basics for a smaller fighter being taught to us when in a head clinch. Course it's Manwha'd and it looks awkward in reality but still.

Nothing happened in 67.

Going to see the raw now.

Oh, that was the latest one?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

As expected, Jae Gu ain't gonna go down without a fight


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 1, 2012)

The mobster is going to end up as a big brother/rival character bet on it


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2012)

I can see him as a rival especially if he starts to increase his skill and not just rely on power.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

67's out.  Looks like he's growing Jae Gu, not the other way around.  Just hope he gets something out of it.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

Chapter 68

What a lame development with an obvious outcome in the next chapter. 

This arc has such terrible writing. Those mafia goons (along with their boss) couldn't be more one-dimensional.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Lame developement? It would be stupid if Jae gu won because this guy was obviously superior. I am sure he will kick Mooon yungs ass too.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2012)

I wouldn't call this development lame but I'm not really liking this arc.  Jae Gu losing is perfectly fine with me.  Now to see the bully get his ass kicked.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

Since the mafia guy is crearly superior to Jae Gu he should've beaten MC, but not in such a cheap (and lame for MC) way. Jae Gu was an idiot talking in a good-natured tone to that mafia guy as that mafia guy's attitude and character should've been clear to everyone by this point.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2012)

Come on man this sucks ass, the authors pace of writing is painful. Theirs  barely any progress out of these chapters and its become predictable lately. Next chapter I could see Jaegu getting right up in between them and punches Ho pae in the face and then the match continues.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

With such pacing I wonder how many chapters it will take for the girls to find the opponents who are around their level or even superior.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

That guy is such a dirtbag. He needs to get shit on.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

It would seem that the author probably only planned for Jae Gu's part. I always wondered what they would do with these girls who are supposedly the strongest.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 8, 2012)

Dammit, just when she was going to beat him down. 

Those mobsters are annoying, maybe a few hours ago they were surrounded by an army and could be squashed in a ms and now they are talking trash like they own the place.

I hope she KO's him with one punch so that we can move on and get rid of those mob punks.


----------



## haegar (Dec 8, 2012)

annoying guy and annoying way for JaeGu to go down rather than being beaten fair and square. 

Ah, but the furious beauty of last panel makes up for a lot. Really, she should be seriously pissed more often. Looks totally fabulous


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm sorry but in no way do these girls make up for this garbage, they should have stepped up from the beginning instead of let Jaegu fight. I mean how many times does our main character have to look stupid in a fight. There needs to be stronger people fighting these girls cause right now they seem untouchable.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2012)

The mobster kid and this pacing is really starting to annoy me. He needs to be one-shotted next chapter, I'm over him and this story line.


----------



## haegar (Dec 8, 2012)

'course it's annoying like hell. I been bitching about this mobster guy for some weeks now. Doesn't change the fact that she looks sublime when angry


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2012)

Dat panel 

Duno what everyone is complaining about either, I have no complaints at all.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2012)

Why u guys dislike Mobster bro?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2012)

I like everyone.

I cheer them all on.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> I'm sorry but in no way do these girls make up for this garbage, they should have stepped up from the beginning instead of let Jaegu fight. I mean how many times does our main character have to look stupid in a fight. There needs to be stronger people fighting these girls cause right now they seem untouchable.



You don't read this for the combat bro. Also, I'm glad Jae Gu got beaten. Your head has to learn that even after winning you're still capable of losing, and while Jae Gu never let his victory get in over his head he still learned the lesson most victorious fighters learn too late. There was one boxing match just recently that proved just that.

Anyway, I'm happy that this didn't turn into some Green Boy shit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 11, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You don't read this for the combat bro. Also, I'm glad Jae Gu got beaten. Your head has to learn that even after winning you're still capable of losing, and while Jae Gu never let his victory get in over his head he still learned the lesson most victorious fighters learn too late. There was one boxing match just recently that proved just that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy that this didn't turn into some Green Boy shit.



Dude if you don't read this for combat then what the hell do you read it for then. If I'm not mistaken this story revolves around a top prestigious fighting school where almost everybody knows how to fight. I'm fine with him beaten as well but I dislike the way he was beaten. I have a feeling that Jaegu might get right back up in between them and punch Ho pae in the face but I could be wrong though.


----------



## haegar (Dec 12, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> Dude if you don't read this for combat then what the hell do you read it for then.



you're completely missing one of the most entertaining aspects of this series


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Dec 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why u guys dislike Mobster bro?



I think people will not dislike him as much if not because of his underlings, annoying fuckers!!!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 12, 2012)

haegar said:


> you're completely missing one of the most entertaining aspects of this series



Do you mine telling me what it is sir.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2012)

Not just fighting but the first arc was actually good and interesting. The story was a good aspect. But now it's falling down hill.

It's like saying New Waves is the same as The Breaker pt.1 when it's really not in terms of awesome.


----------



## haegar (Dec 12, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> Do you mine telling me what it is sir.



I did, you just didn't get the smiley


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 12, 2012)

uhmmm ok!!


----------



## Kirito (Dec 13, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> Dude if you don't read this for combat then what the hell do you read it for then. If I'm not mistaken this story revolves around a top prestigious fighting school where almost everybody knows how to fight. I'm fine with him beaten as well but I dislike the way he was beaten. I have a feeling that Jaegu might get right back up in between them and punch Ho pae in the face but I could be wrong though.



I read this for Dal Dal and her only. 

Fuck the combat, most webtoons don't know how to pull it off, and if they do, it's the same format over and over and over again.

Like I said, I'm only reading for the characters now. I don't give a shit about the fighting aspect anymore. Look up Green Boy for more info, or like some other person said, The Breaker New Waves.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

Green Boy, come on dude that is boring. New Waves on the other hand is okay but it also suffers from pacing issues like GW. I much prefer The Breaker. But of course you are entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

haegar said:


> annoying guy and annoying way for JaeGu to go down rather than being beaten fair and square.
> 
> Ah, but the furious beauty of last panel makes up for a lot. Really, she should be seriously pissed more often. Looks totally fabulous



Yeah, she looks beast in that panel.

I?m not dissatisfied with the way the fight was handled, Jae Gu needs to get more experience and this was a great addition.
That guy needs to get one hit KOed next time for sure.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Jotun (Dec 15, 2012)

I really don't know why I love this manwha so much, just 2good.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 15, 2012)

That's ma girl 

Nobody hurts Song Jae Gu and gets away with it, not while his harem is around him


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 15, 2012)

Chapter 69.

---
Another boring chapter to me. The guy was a complete scrub (and retard in analytical skills) in comparison, so making a whole chapter about him being owned was a waste of time. Boxer girl already owned someone stronger in a chapter or two. The whole build up around mobster guy in this arc seems pointless. 

At least, I wish he wouldn't have been so arrogantly dumb and saved some hope for himself in future.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 15, 2012)

Meh this whole thing seems rather pointless, we get that the wild girls are far above everything else an Jae gu fighting wise pretty terrible (don't mind that) and has awful fights (which I do mind). It's like the plot progression is that of those awful harem manga's sure these girls are awesome but is there something more substantive than that to this whole thing hell is there even a plot. 

If you plan to make the girls near invinceable then don't give them many fights and the give weaker character good fights ideally close ones. If you don't want the main to fight too much then make the girls weaker. I actually preferred it when it wasn't really a fighting manga and the queen was still a bitch. At least that had sort of tension and it wasn't as easily predictable where the story would go.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 15, 2012)

mrcinos, could you post genre categories and a longer summary in OP?

I guess, it's harem+schoollife?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> mrcinos, could you post genre categories and a longer summary in OP?
> 
> I guess, it's harem+schoollife?


Done. Although I edited it via borrowing *Manga-Updates *description.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 15, 2012)

This guy was not even a challenge. It would have been better if she fought him in the beginning instead, but oh well at least its over.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 15, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Meh this whole thing seems rather pointless, we get that the wild girls are far above everything else an Jae gu fighting wise pretty terrible (don't mind that) and has awful fights (which I do mind). It's like the plot progression is that of those awful harem manga's sure these girls are awesome but is there something more substantive than that to this whole thing hell is there even a plot.
> 
> If you plan to make the girls near invinceable then don't give them many fights and the give weaker character good fights ideally close ones. If you don't want the main to fight too much then make the girls weaker. I actually preferred it when it wasn't really a fighting manga and the queen was still a bitch. At least that had sort of tension and it wasn't as easily predictable where the story would go.



I agree with you when you said you liked it when Queen was still mean, so did I. I think she became nice too quickly and this was always a fighting manga with romance here and there, you could tell because of the first chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 15, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> I agree with you when you said you liked it when Queen was still mean, so did I. I think she became nice too quickly and this was always a fighting manga with romance here and there, you could tell because of the first chapter.



There's was always action but in the begining it was more character driven with some action mixed in rather, now it being mainly action with an odd bit of character development mixed in. Typically I prefer the latter if the action is good, but this manga doesn't really have good fights it's too one side one way or another.

Jae gu also ironically came off as stronger character back then. Sure he couldn't fight but he could at least give as good as took.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 69.
> 
> ---
> Another boring chapter to me. The guy was a complete scrub (and retard in analytical skills) in comparison, so making a whole chapter about him being owned was a waste of time. Boxer girl already owned someone stronger in a chapter or two. The whole build up around mobster guy in this arc seems pointless.
> ...



Well, can?t say I wasn?t enjoying that guy getting the shit beaten out of him, but you?re still right.
Although I guess this isn?t how the manga will progress, there?ll be opponents for the girls and for Jae Gu as well, otherwise it?ll get dull pretty quickly.

And I guess it would have been pretty interesting if Queen would have remained the bitch she was at the beginning...


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2012)

New chapt. is out. And ngl, i found it funny. And it marks the fight with the pussy mafia over.


----------



## haegar (Dec 22, 2012)

I loled


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2012)

That chapter cover.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Excellent cover but the chapter itself seems a bit boring.  Fodder being taken down doesn't make for an exciting chapter.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a huge lack of good story. I can only assume that this was somewhat filler to plan out the rest of the story. Maybe Queen fights strongest guy in the world and gets rocked.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2012)

Queen getting beaten?  Don't see that happening for a long time to come.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2012)

About fucking time. These guys were extremely annoying.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't like the way this is going. I mean, I'm glad they got their asses kicked. But they were in denial till the end. I wanted them to not only get hammered down, but also to be made very aware of the fact that they had no chance of winning against these monsters.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only who thinks things have gotten a bit bland, but I believe things will turn around once Queen meets her rival someday


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 22, 2012)

I really just want to continue on the the tournament...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 22, 2012)

I feel Holyland is one of the few asian comics that really did well in developing a bullied and weak character. In martial arts anyway...

And yeah I'm tired of this arc as well, it's really pointless.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, they MUST be retarded


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 23, 2012)

This arc came out of nowhere and I wanna say utterly pointless but we got some backstory. Though they could have given it during more substantial events. They made it clear from the beginning that the mafioso were completely out of there league. Done for like maybe two chapters this might have been funny. But how many chapters is this? Ten? Twelve. This is a derailment. Worst of all, I have a feeling that this arc will have no consequences.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 23, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> This arc came out of nowhere and I wanna say utterly pointless *but we got some backstory.*



What backstory? Forgive me, but i literally stopped paying attention to this whole thing.


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I really just want to continue on the the tournament...



This. The mafia side-arc seems completely pointless tbh. Unless we get some backstory on what happened that caused these mafia dudes so much embarrassment in the past, I call shenanigans.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 24, 2012)

The only consequence of this annoying arc is that mafia boy is going to be the next male students at Wild's High. I just can't see any other reason for dragging this shit out. And god DAMN, but those mafia  guys are just too fucking stupid to be taken seriously or to hold any interest. You can only suspend disbelief to a point, and these are now officially unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 29, 2012)

Great chapter Moon looks real nice with long hair and those girl like guys came off awkward.  Just glad that all the bull is over with now and that we can move on.


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2012)

Ch.55 adds links ... lemme see *reads*


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2012)

Safe to say all my shipping just transferred over to jae-guXmoon young


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 29, 2012)

^lol as most people have now.


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Safe to say all my shipping just transferred over to jae-guXmoon young



QFT


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2012)

Dat appearance change


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2012)

Lame how thug boy is getting foddered so hard, maybe it's for a reason.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Thug guy is wannabe Rachel tier.


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon Youngpek


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 29, 2012)

Those gangsters still trying to act tough in principle office 

Though it seems their leader finally cleared his head a bit by the end. Still, it's doubtful he'd be any less arrogant in the future, maybe just less aggressive.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2012)

Ho-Jae...

Pretty boring chapter for the most part but there were a few amusing moments here and there.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Safe to say all my shipping just transferred over to jae-guXmoon young



All my reps.


but im sealed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 30, 2012)

Dal Dal is so jealous inside


----------



## Sasori (Dec 30, 2012)

This manga is so amazing. Every chapter is better than the last.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 30, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting hentai doujinshi.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2013)

Wait... I thought this was a hentai?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Wait... I thought this was a hentai?



This assumption is how most were lured here.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

That's actually why I almost didn't read it. I read somewhere it was a good martial arts manhwa, which it sort of is, so i tried it out and liked it. But recently it's been Bleach tier.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought it was one of those real thought out story invested hentais that take 100s of chapters until they finally unclothe.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

^cool story bro 


was this an official cover btw or is fanarts? came up when lookin for hentai on topic. found none. somebody help out and pm. actually thought has merit


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2013)

The author sure likes to waste a lot of chapters.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

Well the chapter started out one way then went the complete opposite in terms of tone


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2013)

Dat chicken. Pretty funny chapter.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems like an early time for such (lame) plot element with the Queen to be introduced. Wouldn't be surprised when she returns she'd return with arranged fianc? as a transfer student. Who of course turns out to be an asshole and MC would... well, you get the picture.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2013)

This was a bit of a surprise and I get the feeling that something else is going on besides Queen just learning the family business.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 5, 2013)

Queen arc? Queen Arc!


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

This is now a shipping manhwa. I think the first arc was the only thing the author has on her. I hope she proves me wrong. And I'm sure the tanned dude is wrong when he blames Wild's when it was the boxer who kicked his ass.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

i want more long hair moon young


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh god is the next arc really necessary ?

We all know how this is going to be.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

hopefully it wont be as cliche as it sounds


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

you are now the writer of the manhwa. Based on this last page how would you write the rest of the arcs story so it isn't cliche or boring?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 6, 2013)

Now if only, they actually worked on the relationship between Jae-gu and Queen, this scene would've been emotional. Seeing Jae-gu react to this is strange because out of the three Queen is rarely there. Queen appearing once a week or whatever should not bother JG, I see another useless arc incoming


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 6, 2013)

Can we please get more fights, i want another tournament or something, with the big girls coming up in the ring.

Also, wtf with hat guy dressing up like a girl?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one question, I'm still on 10th chap but does Jae gu actually grow some balls and fight or is this a sekirei type case with a wimp for lead? Coz that's kinda annoying...


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, he does. But he isn't on the same level as the main girls yet.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 6, 2013)

So you got the Jae Gu who will rescue Queen from the evil family business , Moon Young, Dal Dal, and the mafia-guy-who-I'm-pretty-sure-is-some-kind-of-Vegeta-expy in a race against time to tell Queen's dad to let her go and make her attend school.

Hhuh.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## haegar (Jan 12, 2013)

the fuck is written on that banner?


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol, what a thoughtful banner.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2013)

That banner


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 12, 2013)

I know right too funny. Leave it to Queen to do something like that. I wonder what they discussed off panel


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2013)

That banner


----------



## Morglay (Jan 12, 2013)

Best little brother ever. He got game


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2013)

I love that he was saying hurry up sis im gonna miss pokemon


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2013)

Pretty sure Queen had no idea what that banner said.

It was all genius scheming brother


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who's really disappointed with Jaegu's reaction when Queen told him she's leaving? Like really, she stands up for you, coaches you, looks out for you, and all you can say is "it was nice to have met you, it's good to do things in advance" and things along those lines. Seriously Jaegu. That she doesn't want to leave is written all over her face!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2013)

YOUR　ENTIRE EXISTENCE IS　A　WEAKNESS


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Am I the only one who's really disappointed with Jaegu's reaction when Queen told him she's leaving? Like really, she stands up for you, coaches you, looks out for you, and all you can say is "it was nice to have met you, it's good to do things in advance" and things along those lines. Seriously Jaegu. That she doesn't want to leave is written all over her face!


I'm pretty sure Jae gu knew.

But he was trying to put a positive spin on it. He knew she now had to take this unreasonable burden, and making a big sad goodbye would only make her feel worse.

So instead he just tried to be strong about it, and be as happy as he could, hinting to Queen you should also stay strong. (he as experience in resisting emotional trauma from the bullying).

That big panel with Queen and Jae's initial reaction to the news makes it clear he knew fully what this news meant, and how much it was "bad news". And Jae isn't the type to be oblivious to things like this, even in the same chapter the author is further emphasising Jae gu's observation skills to make sure you knew that Jae DID know.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha, great banner


----------



## Garfield (Jan 14, 2013)

I wonder if little-taekwondo-girl saw that banner yet


----------



## Raviene (Jan 14, 2013)

just glad the lil brother is all kinds of awesome and not the cliched annoying prick who is against the relationship


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2013)

hey this is surprisingly good D:


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2013)

Woohoo! CHapter 13 O:

EDIT:
Chapter 25
You just pissed off the girl with the cat ears.
GG.
You're fucked.

EDIT2:
Chapter 26
Oh my god.
Ooooh my god. 
As logn as it's not murder I an janitor it.
Yep you are all sorts of fucked.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2013)

CHapter 36:
Oh Hell yeah
Please kick the shit out of the asshole

Love these korean comics where the kid is bullied and then gets tough. 
Gotta pick up the breaker again

EDIT: 
chapter 52
was i the only one screaming EAT SHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2013)

I also wanted that specific character in question to consume feaces.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 18, 2013)

Sasori said:


> I also wanted that specific character in question to consume feaces.



When you put it like that it makes coprophilia sound attractive.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry. 
I get excited when cool things happen in good comics 

i mean i torture myself by reading naruto and bleach every week D:


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 19, 2013)

Ch. 74


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2013)

I like Queen's look with her hair tied up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, that looks real good. And she really did a 180?, dammit. I got to say I really like the group dynamic right now. Can't wait to see Jae Gu get stronger.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2013)

Decent chapter. Nothing much happened. Though I prefer this over the mafia crap.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol some friends they are, enjoying some alone time without Queen. 

Also, good to see that some of Jae Gu's kindness rubbed off on her.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

is it me or is queen so pretty its scary >.>

 moo young and daldal are hilarious when it comes to jae gu


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 19, 2013)

This was a nice chapter.


----------



## haegar (Jan 19, 2013)

yeah oke one for queen but there better be some plot now soon ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha, but where's the white-haired guy who wanted to kick their ass the whole time and ended up having lunch with them?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 19, 2013)

As usual no progress. The author switches to other characters to often at times I'd like to see more of Jaegu please!!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

I forgot, are those two supposed to be friends with Queen? They sure seemed happy that she's gone


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't understand why people complaining about no plot progression when every chapter I read is full of plot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Don't understand why people complaining about no plot progression when every chapter I read is full of plot.



Because for most people "plot" is Jae Gu kicking ass. 
 I love how the story progresses at the moment, though I miss a "goal". What's Jae Gu's goal? To be able to take care of his siblings? Most definitely. 
But I'd like to see...more.


----------



## haegar (Jan 20, 2013)

well, by plot I meant plot. This chap was character development for queen jae-gu relationship i guess. the comedy part is always nice but by plot I mean stuff like we having that tournament going but somehow it feels it has been kinda forgotten, I don't wanna se Ja-Gu kick ass all the time but wanna see what#s gonna become of him - likewise those mobsters got introduced and now are gone. Is this all gona come together at some point or will it just be like the white haired dude? last chap invited to dinner, this chap, oups, god beamed him elsewhere or whatever. I like the feel of the comedy elements. I do not like how the author seems to treat the general story progression with the same light-mindedness ...


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 20, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I like Queen's look with her hair tied up.



This is so weird when you say it (points at sig and ava)


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2013)

haegar said:


> well, by plot I meant plot. This chap was character development for queen jae-gu relationship i guess. the comedy part is always nice but by plot I mean stuff like we having that tournament going but somehow it feels it has been kinda forgotten, I don't wanna se Ja-Gu kick ass all the time but wanna see what#s gonna become of him - likewise those mobsters got introduced and now are gone. Is this all gona come together at some point or will it just be like the white haired dude? last chap invited to dinner, this chap, oups, god beamed him elsewhere or whatever. I like the feel of the comedy elements. I do not like how the author seems to treat the general story progression with the same light-mindedness ...


wtf....All this stuff happened only 1 - 2 chapters ago.

You guys are too used to linear Shounen manga. 

I like my stories and the characters fleshed out, so I'm glad the author is taking her time doing this, as it will also affect the plot.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 21, 2013)

Sasori said:


> wtf....All this stuff happened only 1 - 2 chapters ago.
> 
> *You guys* are too used to linear Shounen manga.
> 
> I like my stories and the characters fleshed out, so I'm glad the author is taking her time doing this, as it will also affect the plot.



Don't clump everybody together like that. I am fine with the pacing as it is. The development of Queen has been awesome as well. Like her bro said before she would've just kicked that insolent worker bee's head off, or at the least sacked her. I am now wondering about how well this new, mellow Queen will fight.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2013)

Everyone is the same to me.

Nothing personal.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2013)

So we find out why Dal-Dal is behaving so girly and clingy.

Also:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2013)

Manga. 

The only place boys fear a harem ending.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2013)

In b4 Manga =/= Manwha


----------



## Morglay (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Also:



Has to be my favourite panel of the week.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 2, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! good chapter but, Song Jae-gu's development is so slow it kills me. I think I need a years break from this to then read it in one go.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2013)

I think this series moves at a pretty brisk pace, compare it to another manwha like Breaker: New Waves...

I really like this kind of development, really subtle and fresh. I think it's pretty funny how one of the newcomers wants to pretty herself up.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2013)

Jae Gu is finally developing that 'hidden accidental badass' aura of his.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

Was that girl holding back?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 3, 2013)

Legend said:


> Was that girl holding back?



I'll say it's more of a case of Jae Gu's speed.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

or reflexes, i think she was trying to make a point but he's getting better


----------



## Jotun (Feb 4, 2013)

Legend said:


> Was that girl holding back?



Nah, she looks pretty pissed and we even get a confirmation from Jae Gu that she is pretty serious. The girls taught him well. I'm digging our new Chinese martial artists.

LET THE HAREM GROW


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, within a month Jae Gu will surpass a girl who's been training hard for YEARS? Jae Gu with dat shonen learning curve.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not? Moon Young keeps telling him, that even she cannot surpass a man with the same skills and weight because men are stronger by nature. Add now it looks like Jae Gu's hidden talent is actually speed and/or good reflexes. 
Add those together and he might have a fighting chance againt a pro of the same/weaker built.

I'm not really looking forward to that development though. He's fine with supporting the girls, and only fight when it is needed. They don't need to make a shounen hero out of him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2013)

adee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, within a month Jae Gu will surpass a girl who's been training hard for YEARS? Jae Gu with dat shonen learning curve.



Well, of course it's "shounen like improvement", but this kid got bullied his whole life. He needed the indurance and the reflexes to stay alive. So it's not thaaaat far-fetched, I guess.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2013)

If this manga goes on like how I think it will, then it will become repetitive. Jae-gu's development reminds me of HSDK. He is weak at first but as he learns and fights pros he will gain experience a little more quicker. The girls represent Miu and Jae-gu Kinichi. Just look at the possible relation.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2013)

I found that parallel when i started reading


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe not, because in HSDK there was no time limit for the fights or the number of enemies that popped up from nowhere. 
At least here the tournament gives the events a somewhat realistic context/time frame. The preliminaries were about Jae Gu and his development, then because he didn't advance only the girls will be participating in the main tournament. 
And once that is done, there should be another year before the next tournament starts. I don't think the manwha will go that far.
Of course they could include other world tournaments, set in different school but that would be a stretch.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2013)

This manga actually has a lot of potential and I mean a lot. You see, although we don`t know what Jae-gu wants to be when he graduates, the other girls dreams is to become a WG. WGs can pretty much be bodyguards for any high figure. So I was thinking when I read that part the author could make a sequel to this manga about after they have graduated, they have become WGs and are now taking care of business for the government or whoever.

Ch.46

So part1 of the manga would be about there slow progression of them becoming WGs and then part2 would be them as WGs. Kind of like Gun x Clover.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Ch.77*


*Spoiler*: __ 



For a minute there, I thought Jae Gu is going to knock Hye Sin over with that kick :amazed

Too bad it didn't show the fight between Li Mi Nam and the Yeo Jung, but the result was funnier this way 

Poor Jae Gu, he didn't even get one letter(?) - what are those anyway? Love letters?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2013)

God that last bit with the notes killed me at the end xD

The author is really pushing this male physical dominance onto the series.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty good manga. Waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> The author is really pushing this male physical dominance onto the series.



The problem here is that he's not exactly a trained, buff guy. Unless we're supposed to believe he's got a Bruce Lee body beneath the skin, I don't see why the difference in physical potential should matter so much.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2013)

^Which is why it kind of bothers me, he tried to use the whole "He works everyday at the gas station!" earlier on for his body being in good shape. I would rather the girls just be unrealistic in terms of strength for this series.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ^Which is why it kind of bothers me, he tried to use the whole "He works everyday at the gas station!" earlier on for his body being in good shape. I would rather the girls just be unrealistic in terms of strength for this series.



He works at a car wash, not a gas station


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah, it was pretty clear at the tournament that his strengh is above average for a male at his age(well, he did better than that boxer in his Physical tests).


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2013)

They explained that his body is no slouch because he has been working every day, and looking after his siblings, and constantly getting beat up.

Jae Gu isn't strong at all, his "strength" is explained that it's a guy fighting against a girl, and *naturally* (it says), he has the advantage in this area.

Not that he has some latent super strength.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ch.78*

Jung Hyun is at it again, she's such a troll 





Moon Young was pretty cool with her training during the night, until she slipped on her own sweat  And LOL that Dal Dal was not training at all


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, good chapter. Also like the other chapter where Jaegu fought against what's-her-name. The only thing I'm confused about is if the chinese "girl" won her fight against the boxer? From what Jaegu said it doesn't seem like that, but the Boxer-guy said he couldn't follow her movements....


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, Li Mi Nam won the sparring. 
It's just that he's got so beaten up that it was hard for Hye Sin to see it as a victory.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> Yeah, Li Mi Nam won the sparring.
> It's just that he's got so beaten up that it was hard for Hye Sin to see it as a victory.



Okay, then I understood it right. Thanks.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 16, 2013)

Liked the chapter, like this manga a lot and it has potential.



Sasori said:


> They explained that his body is no slouch because he has been working every day, and looking after his siblings, and constantly getting beat up.
> 
> Jae Gu isn't strong at all, his "strength" is explained that it's a guy fighting against a girl, and *naturally* (it says), he has the advantage in this area.
> 
> Not that he has some latent super strength.



Pretty much. It is mentioned that he is a fast learner though.


----------



## haegar (Feb 16, 2013)

nice chap is all I gotta say. well, actually, last couple of chaps were nice once we got done with the mafia crap for the time being.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 16, 2013)

Gotta increase the harem.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2013)

Ceiling girl is hot.


----------



## tgre (Feb 17, 2013)

I still don't think this sort of "main character newbie in martial arts" holds a candle to manga such as "Holyland" or early "The Breaker"

it seems like some chapters, the main character is incredibly self-aware how weak and pathetic he really is and then suddenly the mood is ruined by some pink rose petals and some romantic/comedy panels a page later. It really frustrates me that the drawbacks are identified but never really addressed. 

And then we have truly interesting characters like Mi Nam who's strictly a fighter who obeys the code and is fairly responsible in and outside the ring, who end up doing shit all for the plot line . It would have been interesting if he pulled out of the competition and the ganguro street fighter dude was a dark horse Berserker type character.

I also didn't feel as if the plotline where the main character gets his vengeance on his tormentor was delved into too deeply and while everyone cheered and jeered when he beat Han Gyul, it wouldn't have had the same impact as if he had smashed him over the head with a brick in the alleyway, understood the repercussions and started martial arts to train himself to fight with limitations and discipline. It would actually be more tied-in with him wanting to be a responsible figure for his siblings (a plot line which was once good, but now so overplayed that I feel frustrated whenever its mentioned how "tough" the Jae Gu has it)

I sincerely liked the mafia dude though. It didn't make sense for him to not step on Jae Gu when the bell rang and then hit him moments later. I didn't understand that and it would have been nice if he could have become an anti-hero sort of figure (sort of like Gangryong from Veritas)

But nope, author didn't like that :/

I'm not quite sure how I've survived reading it up till chappie 78 so far. I think its the fact that some moments of this manhwa are pretty good while the other is just mindless fanservice and cute fucking shit. I've always thought that you can tell alot about someone's personality by the way they write/draw/express themselves and this author seems to be incredibly spineless to the point of making his female leads strong but with little substance. I'm hoping he adds a little more depth to his female protagonists instead of just having them harp all over Jae Gu

I'd hate to see a title with some potential go to waste and devolve into just another harem manga/hwa :/

tl;dr: author is identifying some good problems and plot points in his story but is either introducing deus ex machine characters (ie: Queen for helping Jae Gu financially or Lee Go Seul helping him beat his tormentors in the alleyway) or just generally taking the easy way out instead of delving deeper into the issues and addressing them properly.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 17, 2013)

I also noticed that the art quality has dropped to a certain degree. If you look at the beginning chapters you will notice it.


----------



## tgre (Feb 18, 2013)

sounds to me like the author is getting complacent

rookie move


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2013)

I dont think that this webtoon is comparable with fighting stories like Holyland/The Breaker etc.

This is more a comedy to be taken lightly. If you see it from that angle you will find it to be very good. A Kenichi less focused on martial arts but more on the slice of life aspect.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> sounds to me like the author is getting complacent
> 
> rookie move



it's just like twgok bro. twgok has lots of action too, but we don't see it as it doesn't concern the main protag at all. girl the wilds has lots of action, but we see the slice of life aspect more since the webtoon's pretty much filled with HS girls. holyland and the breaker's girls are pretty much all femme fatales in one way or another.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2013)

Dammit I like all three girls but, in the end Jae-gu might only end up with one


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ch.79

A day in the girly life of Dal Dal  That was a cute chapter, and she did prove her pont to Jae-Gu.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2013)

I dislike Dal Dal's type of genius fighters so I'd be eagerly awaiting for her 1st defeat (I begin to find her general behavior mildly annoying as well).  Although it would happen not earlier than 1-2+ years later going by the current pacing. If it'd happen at all...

Anyway I wish some other characters around main girls' level (or above) would have been introduced soon. That redhead girl seems to be clearly below them. he whole thing with Jae Gu training them


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 23, 2013)

In all honesty, her kicking him 40 times isn't really a feat, in this context/comic I mean, we have to ignore the obvious fact that the comic is throwing physics in the trash.
He isn't at their level of expertise or endurance. As her couch he should find a sparring partner or if no qualifying sparring partner is around, find a method so that she can fatigue herself and push herself to the limit. This chapter was pointless on every level.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> In all honesty, her kicking him 40 times isn't really a feat, in this context/comic I mean, we have to ignore the obvious fact that the comic is throwing physics in the trash.
> He isn't at their level of expertise or endurance. As her couch he should find a sparring partner or if no qualifying sparring partner is around, find a method so that she can fatigue herself and push herself to the limit. This chapter was pointless on every level.



She still did it under an hour which say something about her strenght


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I dislike Dal Dal's type of genius fighters so I'd be eagerly awaiting for her 1st defeat (I begin to find her general behavior mildly annoying as well).  Although it would happen not earlier than 1-2+ years later going by the current pacing. If it'd happen at all...
> 
> Anyway I wish some other characters around main girls' level (or above) would have been introduced soon. That redhead girl seems to be clearly below them. he whole thing with Jae Gu training them



I think there may be a Dal Dal arc coming up. She's never had to deal with a lack of talent like Moon Young has. Her cheery disposition might take a turn for the worse when she's defeated but I actually like her right now. I'd had enough of Jae Gu moping with cliffhanger after cliffhanger promising a beatdown but nothing actually happening.

Moon Young's pretty much the most composed character in the main cast right now.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I think there may be a Dal Dal arc coming up. She's never had to deal with a lack of talent like Moon Young has. Her cheery disposition might take a turn for the worse when she's defeated but I actually like her right now. I'd had enough of Jae Gu moping with cliffhanger after cliffhanger promising a beatdown but nothing actually happening.
> 
> Moon Young's pretty much the most composed character in the main cast right now.



I want her to win but I want it to be a hard/difficult fight this time so she get serious in doing some training.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I dislike Dal Dal's type of genius fighters so I'd be eagerly awaiting for her 1st defeat (I begin to find her general behavior mildly annoying as well).  Although it would happen not earlier than 1-2+ years later going by the current pacing. If it'd happen at all...



I come to find out that most people seem to dislike Dal Dal type of characters because they are so clingy to the main character. They cling too much to the point where its like your trying to hard. But, I wouldn't blame her though due to the fact that there has been 79 chapters and Jae-gu has not shown any sort of hint that he is interested in the 3 girls or even any other girl for the matter. 

This manga has romance as one of its genre tags and yet there is no sign romance as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

Dal Dal is too much

but i love Moon Young


----------



## blueblip (Feb 24, 2013)

Dal Dal is on some seriously trippy shit :rofl

What the hell is what that last line: "I want to see you standing in the rain with a license in your mouth"?? What the hell kind of fetish is that??


----------



## Sasori (Feb 24, 2013)

I am so in love with Dal Dal.

I love this manga


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Dal Dal is on some seriously trippy shit :rofl
> 
> What the hell is what that last line: "I want to see you standing in the rain with a license in your mouth"?? What the hell kind of fetish is that??



I didn't get that either xD 
And I guess Dal Dal will probably lose in the near future...


----------



## Kirito (Feb 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I didn't get that either xD
> And I guess Dal Dal will probably lose in the near future...



That's kinda obvious enough as Queen's:

1. First girl (and first girl usually wins)
2. Texting Jae Gu regularly
3. Isn't overbearing and obvious
4. Is rich and beautiful and strong and cute
5. Has basically everything going for her.

But if I learned something from Ichigo it's that the girl who's done the most for you is the one who wins. Dal Dal's done more than Queen and Moon Young combined


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirito said:


> That's kinda obvious enough as Queen's:
> 
> 1. First girl (and first girl usually wins)
> 2. Texting Jae Gu regularly
> ...



Honestly though, reading GotW is just like watching tokimeki memorial.
Daldal type girl didn't win though(to my anger since i want her better for the mc).
Queen type character won in the end.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 24, 2013)

Sasori said:


> I am so in love with Dal Dal.
> 
> I love this manga



I second this :33

Fast pace or serious fights are not my top priority


----------



## Kirito (Feb 24, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Honestly though, reading GotW is just like watching tokimeki memorial.
> Daldal type girl didn't win though(to my anger since i want her better for the mc).
> Queen type character won in the end.



Repped for watching Tokimeki Memorial.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 24, 2013)

Dat Dal Dal... 

Seriously... You just can't deslike any of these 3 girls. They are all adorable in their own ways. 
pek


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 24, 2013)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> Dat Dal Dal...
> 
> Seriously... You just can't deslike any of these 3 girls. They are all adorable in their own ways.
> pek



Exactly, that's why there is only one true ending that I can agree with for Jae-gu.

POLIGAMY!!!!!


----------



## Succubus (Feb 25, 2013)

talent >>>>> hard work...  remember ryoma?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 26, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Exactly, that's why there is only one true ending that I can agree with for Jae-gu.
> 
> POLIGAMY!!!!!


The only ending I can accept is if all 3 girls die.

If I can't have them, no one else can.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 26, 2013)

Sasori said:


> The only ending I can accept is if all 3 girls die.
> 
> If I can't have them, no one else can.



NO! That ending is unacceptable!!! 

POLYGAMY is the only option!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 2, 2013)

Growing some balls finally.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 2, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Growing some balls finally.



Yes Indeed!


This chapter was okay, I like the ending part the most. But, there needs to be more exciting things in this manga, I feel less eager to read a chapter then how I felt at the beginning.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL, the way Han Gyul hid by reflex when seeing Jae Gu 

This was a rather dull chapter, and I hope the author is not planning to reconcile those two.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2013)

The red haired guy needs to get over himself already.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 2, 2013)

Ohhh no. I see where this is going. Don't DO IT!

and to red hair guy:

here's a



suck it

and here's a



get over it

my work here is done


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 2, 2013)

They were reconciled in the tournament, there is the possibility of a friendship.
Red head is already acting tsundere, is good to see characters growing up 

Just like Kenichi and Tanimoto.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 4, 2013)

Normal Solid chapter... I think these two will become friends eventually.


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2013)

Jealous of each other, red head dude is a looser plain and simple


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing really to say for this chapter, but when I saw Queen for some reason I did not miss her. I wonder why?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL, now there are two stalkers at the carwash 

Jae-Gu's commentary seemed like that this is it as far as the characters' development goes (including his own), the lead up the the big final fight and we are already at the tournament. Anyone else has this feeling that the manwha is coming to an end soon?


----------



## hadou (Mar 9, 2013)

Boring chapter. We would be lucky if we get at least a punch in the next one. If we do, that will be it for the chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

there's a new chapter? 81??


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 9, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> LOL, now there are two stalkers at the carwash
> 
> Jae-Gu's commentary seemed like that this is it as far as the characters' development goes (including his own), the lead up the the big final fight and we are already at the tournament. *Anyone else has this feeling that the manwha is coming to an end soon?*



Noway! There is still a lot of potential for this to keep continuing.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 9, 2013)

New chapter 81:
here


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

they're fighting each other.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2013)

Demon King Piccolo

as if i couldn't love moon young even more


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally the competition as started! woot woot what we been waiiiiiiting forrrrr


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2013)

Well this should be good, i didnt think they would fight til later


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty obvious they were drawn against each other. Should be an epic fight.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a female cuter than Dal Dal


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2013)

Kirito said:


> they're fighting each other.



called it.

anyway dal dal pretty much gonna lose i think, but this affords her more time to cuddle with jae gu


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I think she is going to lose. She didn't put as much effort into her training as Moon Young.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2013)

She might lose just so jae gu can tend to her


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2013)

I did not expect that coming... this is interesting.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 17, 2013)

As I predicted, both will fight each other. 

I also predict that Dal Dal will lose. It seems that the author is emphasizing more on Moon Young. But it's going to be a pretty decent fight for sure. 
Plus Dal Dal can be with Jae Gu afterwards xD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha, Piccolo and the Penguin are so funny if you think about it now  (but it was clear they were going to be pitted against each other).

I don't know about Dal Dal losing...I mean she really didn't train as much, but she is a natural...I do like Moon Young more though, so I'd like her to win. Will be a pretty close match anyway.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Haha, Piccolo and the Penguin are so funny if you think about it now  (but it was clear they were going to be pitted against each other).
> 
> I don't know about Dal Dal losing...I mean she really didn't train as much, but she is a natural...I do like Moon Young more though, so I'd like her to win. Will be a pretty close match anyway.



moon young has less going for her though, which is why i think she'll win. even without wild's dal dal pretty much has almost everything going for her like queen does sans money. she's attractive, she knows how to cook, she knows how to flirt, etc. even if you take her fighting skills away from her she's an impressive self-accomplished person


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 17, 2013)

not sure exactly what is going to happen in this fight, it will probably be an epic war , and I have my doubts if the winner will be able to fight her next fight because of her injuries


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 17, 2013)

My money is on Mrs. Young


----------



## Invec (Mar 17, 2013)

Moon-Young will probably win but I want it to be Dal-Dal


----------



## Bleach (Mar 24, 2013)

What a fucking shot


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm glad they're not going DBZ with the fights. The stances and styles still matter.

I'm also happy it's not a grappling match.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2013)

I wasn't particularly hyped for this fight but it's turning out quite awesome. Both fighting outside their usual style limitations is probably a sign of their respect for the opponent, as much as they pretend to hate on each other


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 24, 2013)

Mrs. Young still has my money! Sorry Dal Dal


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's kind of funny that Moon Young is giving pointers to Dal Dal during their match 
Jae-Gu, what was his role again?


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2013)

are we passed jae gul's part yet? cause the male lead was awful. guess i could resume reading it xD


----------



## haegar (Mar 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> are we passed jae gul's part yet? cause the male lead was awful. guess i could resume reading it xD


----------



## Blαck (Apr 7, 2013)

84 is up
Ch. 189


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2013)

wow, and here I thought everything would be over with dal dal's kick.

still betting for a moon young win here, except that she'd be too injured to carry on fighting.


----------



## haegar (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder how long it's gonna take Queen to realize that that life bores the shit outa her and she is better of leaving business to her bro once he a little older 

I'm beginning to think this might end in a draw with both knocking each other out and neither progressing btw


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah, i'm thinking double KO with this one. moon young's left straight was faster, but dal dal's dropkick counter is deadlier and has superior range.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2013)

Those were some sexy shots when they got serious


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 13, 2013)

beat her ass Miss Young!!!(sorry Dal Dal no hard feelings)


----------



## haegar (Apr 13, 2013)

eh, nobody linked 85, smh Trash  dat cover 

 this might rly end in a double KO if dal dal brings dat leg down again before the fist comes in


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 21, 2013)

Omg! Dal Dal is a beast! Moon Young is in a tight spot...


----------



## haegar (Apr 21, 2013)

yay. go get her sweetheart


----------



## tgre (Apr 21, 2013)

this fight has gone on for so fucking long

jesus christ


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

"huehuehuehuehuehue"

Also, considering Dal Dal's size. I think that Moon yung can lift herself and smash DalDals head on the floor as she falls backwards.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2013)

Dat Daldal


----------



## haegar (Apr 21, 2013)

anyways, I was undecided for a long time but now Ima rly rooting for Dal Dal since she be putting her heart in it and all  - being defeated at this point would be good for Moon Yung anyways, would eventually make her grow into an even more fearsome beast


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 27, 2013)

I knew Moon Young will win but never did I expect it in that way. Dal Dal is strong but she doesn't have good enough endurance its going to be something she will have to work on in the future

By the way, the art in this webtoon has dropped a lot since the beginning chapters...just look at the faces it kind of looks like a joke.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 28, 2013)

toldya moon young would win


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

noes!!!

well, was good sport. and guess moon young has to settle it with that other chick still ...


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2013)

Oh wow he's gonna get beaten so hard if she arrives in time


----------



## Kirito (May 5, 2013)

jaegu's under queen's spell now.

dammit jaegu choose the right girl

and when i say right i mean DAL DAL


----------



## OmniOmega (May 5, 2013)

My god he's going to get stomped so fucking hard.

How is this shit even fair. Like, I'm almost tired of seeing Mafia Dude get his ass thrown around town


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 5, 2013)

Kirito said:


> jaegu's under queen's spell now.
> 
> dammit jaegu choose the right girl
> 
> and when i say right i mean* DAL DAL*



Sorry dude but your wrong! 

POLIGAMY is the only way for him.


----------



## Sasori (May 8, 2013)

Dal Dal ;A;


----------



## haegar (May 8, 2013)

dat glasses girl  

wonder how that queen fight gonna go. she gonna stomp him either way so how you make that interesting as an author? wonder what next week will bring ...


----------



## OS (May 11, 2013)

Chapter is out. Aaaand they are taking a month break because the writing they are doing for this series is good and require hard work.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 @ Queen ignoring her opponent to talking with Gu during her match.  

I'm curious as to what they were talking about.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 11, 2013)

Can someone link me to the chapter please?


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2013)

man that's been some nice panels of her

the queen is the one and only queen


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2013)

Those were some epic panels

And god damn that 1 month break...


----------



## dream (May 11, 2013)

The translation is out.

Bleach-ch176-25.jpg"]this state

That was a pretty cute scene between Jae and Queen.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 11, 2013)

Don't know if it's because she hasn't really had any panel time lately, but dear god Queen is B-E-A-UTIFUL this chapter! Amazing stuff about to happen.... but have to wait a month?!?! What a tease!


----------



## dream (May 11, 2013)

I love this smile.


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2013)

I hope it's a timeskip. You can't honestly put anything more in this arc.

Oh well, looks like Jae Gu's really fallen for Queen. Can't do anything about it. Dal Dal, fighting!


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I hope it's a timeskip. You can't honestly put anything more in this arc.
> 
> Oh well, looks like Jae Gu's really fallen for Queen. Can't do anything about it. Dal Dal, fighting!



Never really considered a timeskip with this series, but it could really propel the series if done properly.


----------



## reaperunique (May 12, 2013)

Oh that awesome moment between Queen and Jae Gu, such bliss to see those two together 

Please let that annoying pea-brain be K.O.'d.


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2013)

well, since she did as coach advised he should be out cold


----------



## Lezu (May 12, 2013)

We're getting 1 month break ? :/


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

That was disappointing and funny at the same time.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh finally, I was starting to miss the series.

*goes to read the chapter?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As expected, Queen wrecked that guy. 

Is it just me or did the art feel a bit off?


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 15, 2013)

Such wonderful moment between Queen and our male lead pek


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2013)

Link removed

Aww, that was a cute scene between the two.  Hopefully Queen will go back to being a bigger presence in the manga soon.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 15, 2013)

Well that was a very feminine shot of Jae Gu...


Oh my God Dal Dal... that was terribly funny haaha


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> As expected, Queen wrecked that guy.
> 
> Is it just me or did the art feel a bit off?



oh, that shot of jae gu?

it's the shoujo filter. it's how he looks to queen atm


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2013)

this chapter suffering from explosive diarrhea


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2013)

Best. Chapter. EVER.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2013)

Chapter: Link removed


----------



## Kirito (Jun 22, 2013)

im not sure where this series is going now anymore. i dont want this to turn into another baby steps or green boy.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2013)

Fart jokes all day every day.


----------



## haegar (Jun 22, 2013)

well, all that tension about watching queen with him had to go somewhere I guess ...

it seems to be fart fight fart fight though ... there is some balance there ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2013)

So, why's she doing this? Does she think she shouldn't be the Champ anymore if she can't be there? Or is she just fucking with the redhead?


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 23, 2013)

Or because of Jae-gu?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 23, 2013)

I think that Queen wants to lose. Maybe Song Jae-gu will Tnj her into winning, she will blush and find whatever resolve she needs.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 25, 2013)

she wants to be normal girl so she can live with jae gu

which is the wrong choice

how about just taking jaegu with her? silly girl


----------



## haegar (Jun 25, 2013)

she can leave the business to her bro 

nuthin wrong with still being kick-ass and as normal a girl as any wilds is


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 29, 2013)

Kirito said:


> she wants to be normal girl so she can live with jae gu
> 
> which is the wrong choice
> 
> how about just taking jaegu with her? silly girl



Indeed and why don't we get more of Queen and Jae-gu


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2013)

Chap: Link removed

That opening image is super sexy...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Chap: Link removed
> 
> That opening image is super sexy...



Just read the chapter, was pretty okay. But I think they mistranlated "ankle", they probably wanted to say wrist?

Hope that bitch get's KOed next chapter!


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2013)

i'm thinking jae gu will let himself get hit next chapter. can't have our queen go million dollar baby on us.

i'm frankly disappointed at this point. dal dal is no more as active as buggy and boxer chick is just there. its like matthew of magician. only there to be there.

although i like how the things are said in this chapter. don't mean you were raised in one area your views are the one truth. other people have different truths too. you  may not like them, but it's still the truth, jus different from yours.

shits deep man. shits deep. still waiting for jae gu to go rambo on queen's family's company for taking his forever girl (practically guaranteed at this point, smh why couldn't it be dal dal ffs).


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2013)

Jae Gu's harsh beginnings are no longer enough to make this manhwa tolerable.  I'm officially on the bully boxer and bitch's side.  Fuck Queen, she has no sense of respect.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

no, can't say I have a problem with queen's conduct here. she is somewhat socially inapt, call it arrogance if you like, but she has her own shit to sort out at the moment. besides, if she is clearly superior to her opponent and knows it, the real condescending thing would be to pretend to her she has a chance...

she even went so far as to state her own feelings on being in the ring rather than a golden cage. good job girl


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Jae Gu's harsh beginnings are no longer enough to make this manhwa tolerable.  I'm officially on the *bully boxer* and bitch's side.  Fuck Queen, she has no sense of respect.



You're a terrible person


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> You're a terrible person



It's ok, I meant to seperate them.   The bitch, the bully, AND the boxer.  And I only tolerate bully because he HAS to grow somehow.....right?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> It's ok, I meant to seperate them.   The bitch, the bully, AND the boxer.  And I only tolerate bully because he HAS to grow somehow.....right?



Okay, that's better. I seriously don't know. I really hate people like him, so if we don't get some more background on him that redeems him (didn't we already get something? I forgot...) or if he doesn't change, I'll just wait for him to be destroyed and fall into a coma and disappear from the manga xD


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2013)

Guessing it's Queens turn now.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2013)

New Chap: Link removed

It's quite hilarious


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2013)

she seems to be aiming to become a real soccer mum eh


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2013)

Chapter 94


I wanted to see Jaeu Gu destroy them


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2013)

FUCK YEAH JAE GU


----------



## Delicious (Jul 13, 2013)

lol 10 kids

the 2 kids found the ball

and the one being bullied looks like a girl


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 13, 2013)

So I saw Jae Gu heading towards those bullies, and I looked up at the number of pages to see if it was enough to see Jae Gu kick their asses. It wasn't enough 
Also, the kid being bullied looks like a girl


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2013)

Those kids went through hell to find it

i thought that kid was a girl too


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 16, 2013)

O shit, I lost it at the TL note, "Dal Dal fuck off!" I was thinking the exact same thing lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2013)

Haha, I have to give it to her, Dal Dal IS fucking sexy, but her clingy attitude would probably be enough to kill any boner 

And Jae Gu thinks he can't handle those shits? Puh-lease!!

Haha, you guys wish the guy's a girl, cuz he's so kawaii


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2013)

wtf why would you NOT want a clingy girl like Dal Dal?

She is literally the perfect girl for me.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2013)

Sasori said:


> wtf why would you NOT want a clingy girl like Dal Dal?



yeah i dont fucking understand that nowadays IRL.

if the girl's hot for you and clings only to you,why chase a dream? that's a shortcut to losing both of them, real talk.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2013)

Dal Dal and Moon Young, with Queen in a close third


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2013)

i'd like to christen this chapter

Chapter 95 - WHAT THE FUCKING HELL

-dal dal is given no importance to the plot, confirmed joke character
-jae gu prefers not to fight outside for what reason again? hes not a pro.
-his confidence is gone, AGAIN

i swear this is going nowhere ffs


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 20, 2013)

You make it sound bad.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

Jae Gu.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2013)

lol what was this


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2013)

Look at him going all tsuntsun at the end


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2013)

the fuck is that kiddo doin? just kick em in the groins and be done with it they had it comin


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 28, 2013)

96 is out!

Haha, that was some nice collaboration. That's how I would circumvent that rule. Just use the smaller guy to fight for you. Or always have some footballs with you you can kick at people


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2013)

That was so weird... I wish Jae Gu would have kicked his ass but I guess it makes sense he didn't since he can't fight outside the school. Sooo laaaaameeeeeee. That Dal Dal and kid high five moment was stupidly funny

Super short chapter though.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Too bad they didn't do the FotNS faces.


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2013)

lol. so she's turning even soccer into martial arts 

I dont mind he didnt beat them up, I think it was evident enough he could have if he wanted to...

also, they will prly keep on bitching so next week she can beat em up


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2013)

its impressive how dal dal can keep up with the junior JV footballer while not hurting him at the same time

also, props to jae gu for fighting only with counters.


----------



## Succubus (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol that slam dunk reference


----------



## Bleach (Aug 3, 2013)

Link removed

Hahaha poor Moon Young. That was hilarious  

There reactions to Choi Kang are also hilarious.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 3, 2013)

Take me in?!  ... a trap, isnt he? hmm


----------



## Jotun (Aug 3, 2013)

So wait, is that kid a girl? Who is he/she blushing at?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 3, 2013)

All my jolly's.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 3, 2013)

That's a girl, right ?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 3, 2013)

It's either a boy who is gay which is why everyone is blushing, or it's another girl who looks like a boy, or he's after Daldal


----------



## Morglay (Aug 3, 2013)

Or so blissfully unaware that he has no idea how out of context what he just said was taken.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 3, 2013)

its a trap!                                                   .


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2013)

IM SOOOOO CONFUSED


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## haegar (Aug 4, 2013)

well, lol. moon yun's dad is funny


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

no trap after all....


----------



## Bleach (Aug 10, 2013)

Link

That opening Dal Dal pic is quite something...


----------



## Morglay (Aug 10, 2013)

The top comment.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Shit's getting gayer.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 10, 2013)

damn i wanted the guy to be a girl.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 10, 2013)

Why does it feel like the author has nowhere to go with this story? Hmm...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

because he has nowhere to go with his story


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 10, 2013)

Besides the above...
Bitch is stupid, kid is younger and is most likely somewhere around 14yo, is in his growth, if anything he has the most potential of the three. She basically pointed out the things that were developed by training or hard work.
Nothing a bit of strength training can't solve. Put him on a well balanced muscle building diet and enough weight training  and you'll see him transform in less than a year if he then also trains in a martial art or western fighting style he can become a fine fighter.


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 10, 2013)

Dal Dal just destroyed this guy. Goddamn, no need to be rude

Also he should really be a girl cause his very existence is making this manwha super gay.

Look at his fucking facial expressions


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2013)

Her motherly love face/realization, made me laugh.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Why does it feel like the author has nowhere to go with this story? Hmm...


Why is this a problem?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

some things were never meant to last this long.....this webtoon is one of them. its the reason why i dropped so many like orange marmalade and green boy. girl the wilds is about to become one of them. tbh only dal dal is maintaining my interest in this webtoon as shes the only one with character, even if most chapters right now are fillerish.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

im still waiting for something notable to happen

all there is is the tournament

and that doesnt get featured much


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2013)

Dal Dal killed that kids self esteem, but i think he will persevere and try to prove her wrong

Poor Moon Young


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 11, 2013)

Haha.
The guy is confirmed,..
Well, a guy afterall.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 17, 2013)

Chapter: Uroukai's face

DalDal went too far it seems


----------



## Araragi (Aug 17, 2013)

Poor DalDal


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2013)

i've always seen comic relief characters as people who don't have potential to go any further. the author's destroying whatever potential dal dal had in this series.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha, Dal Dal may really give up fighting to be a full-fledged cook 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> damn i wanted the guy to be a girl.



Yeah, that dream died with those guys stripping :/


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2013)

after looking at so many people bash wing chun i don't think i can take it seriously anymore. then again these are asians, and eastern martial arts dpened on speed and precision while western ones just depend on brute force and techniuqe.

my last sentence was a generalization. i know someone will jump on me for this.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Chapter 100  Link removed

Sisters fight goes on


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 31, 2013)

Chapter 101 
Chapter 16 is out

This one was super funny


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2013)

That reply


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2013)

Butler b stylin'  Confirmed messiah.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2013)

the butler omg


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2013)

Think this is the first time the butler actually did it!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh god that Butler is amazing. Jae Gu's face made me laugh pretty hard. Also, I hate when people send short messages. What kind of shitty advice is that?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Oh god that Butler is amazing. Jae Gu's face made me laugh pretty hard. Also, I hate when people send short messages. What kind of shitty advice is that?



Depends. Short replies work exceedingly well for men who want to get shallow skanks. Not exactly advice you'd give a GIRL, though, especially if there's an underlying friendship


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2013)

omg are they teaching queen how to be tsun on the phone? 

and dat butler. :rofl


----------



## Smoke (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought the opening pages were funnier. 


It gave the impression that she was alone with her thoughts, but in reality she was in the presence of people....with her thoughts.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2013)

A part of me wants this series to go full battle mode, but the humor gets me every time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I thought the opening pages were funnier.
> 
> 
> It gave the impression that she was alone with her thoughts, but in reality she was in the presence of people....with her thoughts.



Haha, yeah. And she was so cute when she blushed ♥



Jotun said:


> A part of me wants this series to go full battle mode, but the humor gets me every time.



Yeah, well, it's more like a soap than a battle manga. When you realize that, you're good 

Jae Gu, always having those crying girls around him


----------



## Morglay (Sep 1, 2013)

Her bro is gonna get all the bitches when he is of age and has the butler in toe.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Her bro is gonna get all the bitches when he is of age and has the butler in toe.



He probably already has all them shotacon MILFS lined up


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Oh god that Butler is amazing. Jae Gu's face made me laugh pretty hard. *Also, I hate when people send short messages. What kind of shitty advice is that?*



It's so you don't look like a needy person.

Also, finally a good chapter in a while.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's so you don't look like a needy person.



I'd rather a decent sized message than not. I've never thought of the other person being "needy" or "desperate" when they actually reply. Just annoys me to no end when it's a small message even when it's a tease. At which point I just stop and end the conversation for the most part.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

FYI it's for people hitting on others. They are trying to keep her calm in a way. Normal conversations just go naturally.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh I know what it's for. Just not my style I suppose.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2013)

Dat perfect 10.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

wtf? Disgusting.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2013)

Chapter 101

This had to be one of my favorite chapters

This one made me really like Queen

Dal Dal and Jae Gu's face

Butler and her lil bro:rofl


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2013)

anyone translated that collab between girl the wild's and noblesse?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 3, 2013)

^Wait.............What?

Dude, you got to show me that shit..sounds really interesting.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2013)

I would also like to view that masturbatory aid.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2013)

there are 8 chapters out.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 4, 2013)

Shit looks funny...want to read it now.

Imagine The Noblesse  telling Queen to "kneel"


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 7, 2013)

I can see where this is going. 




Same shit that is happening to the new kid happened already with Jae-gu. Whats new....


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2013)

IDC. It's always fun to see bullies get the shit knocked out of them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

did the new guy just stole one of Ja Gu's Harem?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2013)

HE STOLE MOON YOUNG, DAMN THAT BISHIE


----------



## Azaria (Sep 10, 2013)

Moon Young no!


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2013)

moon young is finally out of the jae gu olympics


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 10, 2013)

You got to ask yourself, was she really ever in it. Like I said before the same way she was thinking about the new guy and training him with her master plan, was the same way she did Jae-gu.


----------



## Kasumi (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn and i here i wanted Moon Young for Li Nam. Go Seul still needs more screen time she's my favourite along with Dal-dal.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 10, 2013)

Kirito said:


> there are 8 chapters out.



Is that... No I can't be... Not possible... Is it though... Girl-Gu?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2013)

Chapter 61: Uroukai's face

Dammit I wanted to see them get wrecked


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 14, 2013)

They should be glad
Moon Young would have hospitalized them all


----------



## Morglay (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel like we have been here before...


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2013)

well i guess Moon Young's outta the running for Jae-Gu. Though i'm not surprised she's being selfish about this. All she cares about is how it'll benefit herself.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 14, 2013)

so its the moon young rape fest which will last for 3 chapters drawn out because the webtoon has gotten too popular for its own good


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2013)

meh, im glad to avoid gu fawning


----------



## Succubus (Sep 14, 2013)

meh over and over again... no plot


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 14, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I feel like we have been here before...



We all have

Never seen a webtoon before with this much wasted panel space.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2013)

New chapter: in this page


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2013)

im reading 104, they are blatantly pulling the girls away from Je Gu so queen can have him

The Bishie with Moon Young

and the creepy guy for Daldal


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2013)

dang. moon young sure likes that bishie


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2013)

I HATE THAT BISHIE


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2013)

the bishie is adorable though.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2013)

he must die


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2013)

BREAK HIS NECK


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2013)

She shall beat the beasts and claim her prize. Dat little boy is gonna get raped.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2013)

Chapter 128

I don't even know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 5, 2013)

i didn't think it was bad. very interesting with the mom thing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2013)

I forgot about his mom issues for a while >.>

Dal has weird dreams

and poor Jae Gu can never relax


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

Queen's little bro takes it alone. Again.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2013)

108: mangacow 

How romantic are those boats huh?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

Those boats are pretty cute.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 12, 2013)

Nothing is impossible for Insung the man


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2013)

Haha, the guys in the boats, they're all having soooooo much fun xD

And I just caught up with the latest chapter, this here was so awesome!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 13, 2013)

Naver is doing their own english version of Girl the Wild's and a couple of other webtoons. Check it out:


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2013)

took a 30+ break from this manga and then came back. 

The story's stagnated, but it's become so much more hilarious that I can't complain.

Also Moon Young and Dal Dal's fight was so amazing that it made up for every subsequent fight in that tourney that'll ever happen.

(Well other than the siblings brawl )


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 13, 2013)

Hah Jaegu body pillow......well more like a head pillow.  

The paddleboat!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 9, 2013)

New chapter: mangacow 

That dog man 

Interesting to see they might be advancing the red haired girls story


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 9, 2013)

I like how the author is also showing their "normal" side. They are still young adults that are still growing and learning things.
That said, it's still a battle manga so some more fighting would be nice as well...


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2013)

Poor Dal Dal


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2013)

lol I love this manga.

Every chapter leaves me wanting more.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasori said:


> lol I love this manga.
> 
> Every chapter leaves me wanting more.



Agreed. I just caught up and I absolutely adore the art. Everything about this is great. I was wary at first because there were a few people on the forum that were really degrading it, but I honestly loved it and Lee Moon Young is most definitely my favorite character at the moment. <3 her design and personality. pek


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel the reasons why people on this forum degrade it, are precisely the reasons I love it.

I like this for what it is, just a fun/comedic light read.

If I wanted a deep plotline I'd go and read a novel.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, I just caught up, I was laughing the whole time xD
The dog was just sooo cute. And also that gang boss, did Jae Gu say he's cute?! D


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2013)

New chapter: here

He should have just put on a mask and beat them almost to death  . Stupid fucks don't deserve to live.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

I was fully expecting him to half-murder those assholes.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I was fully expecting him to half-murder those assholes.



Lol, he should have. And I would have told that police guy to stop talking shit 
I just hate such people (those bullies, I mean). Probably the only type of person I could imagine bashing their head in (well, aside from murderers and the like xD).


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2013)

I am struggling to feel sympathy for this guy. You either all in or leave a situation alone. Don't just half ass it like that...


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 23, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I am struggling to feel sympathy for this guy. You either all in or leave a situation alone. Don't just half ass it like that...



He indeed half-assed it. Gather info on them bullying people and then he should have beaten them into the hospital and make them shit their pants every time they came near him. He has the skills.

Btw, unrealistic depiction of a police officer? At least as far as my experience with them goes. Officers have to calmly assess  the situation and shouldn't draw conclusions like that.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2013)

The dynamic of hye shin and jae gu is very interesting


He should have been on the offensive the whole time


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 24, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> He indeed half-assed it. Gather info on them bullying people and then he should have beaten them into the hospital and make them shit their pants every time they came near him. He has the skills.
> 
> Btw, unrealistic depiction of a police officer? At least as far as my experience with them goes. Officers have to calmly assess  the situation and shouldn't draw conclusions like that.



It depends on the officers. There are probably as many assholes/incosiderate ones as there are nice guys. And I don't know much about South Korean society, but it's probably not great to be an athlete/have "high status" and then get in a fight. Of course they don't bitch about the lowlifes then (who are expected to behave like this), but they scold the ones who "should behave".
I was more surprised that he didn't say they're just shitty bullies and be done with it.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2013)

These never-ending bullying-related arcs are getting boring.

I wonder if the author himself was bullied in school since all kinds of bullies are almost always present in the story.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2013)

here

Meh chapter. Nothing really happened. The pace of the overall thing really slowed down.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> here
> 
> Meh chapter. Nothing really happened. The pace of the overall thing really slowed down.



Yeah, I hope we won't spend that much time with the new guy, he basically is doing the same what Jae Gu did at the beginning. We don't really need all the training chapters again.
Wonder what he thought of now...


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2013)

he is probably gonna get the mafia guys to take out the delinquents


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2013)

Legend said:


> he is probably gonna get the mafia guys to take out the delinquents



Lol, fight scum with scum?! 
I rather thought of Jae Gu confronting that recluse with a whole different rationality. Maybe both things will happen.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2013)

This was a great chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 And loooooooooool, Queen has to find herself a husband! D


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

I saw it coming


----------



## Savior (Dec 15, 2013)

I started reading this tonight. Just by chance really and I'm really enjoying it ! 
It's so different from the other kangas I've read so far.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol that ending


----------



## haegar (Dec 15, 2013)

well, next one should be funny


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2013)

Why was it only 10 pages?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 18, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Lol that ending





haegar said:


> well, next one should be funny



They be dying


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 23, 2013)

New chapter's up, people!

Haha, never would have guessed who that was xD
And damn, Jae Gu, bad move :/


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

Dramatic Irony is a pain


----------



## Ender (Dec 25, 2013)

Jae Gu...smh.......


----------



## Savior (Dec 26, 2013)

Good chapter.

Lol@ the bully playing League of Legends all day in an internet cafe.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2013)

Ugh.  Jae Gu's ignorance is a bit too much.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2013)

Dream said:


> Ugh.  Jae Gu's ignorance is a bit too much.



He's on to something...
Yeah, new chap's out. I wanna see how that guy deals with this situation, now.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish Jae gu would impregnate Queen already


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2013)

Jae Gu is clueless

So  the one they couldnt find is a scumbag still


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2013)

Legend said:


> Jae Gu is clueless
> 
> So  the one they couldnt find is a scumbag still



Figures, huh?


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, no we've already seen his Shikai.

I've about had it with this shit manwha. Another chapter of that fcking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) acting like a pussy.
He should have kicked him to an inch of his life and threatend *him* not the other way around  
I get that he's somekind of self-proclaimed uber pacifist, but it's getting ridiculous.

After 119 chapters and god know how many months in the manga and he is still like that, even after everything he has been through?

This is a fucking manwha, put some pace in it.

I'm dropping this crap.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2014)

I at least wish Jae-gu wouldn't let the douche handle him like that from the beginning.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> page
> 
> I've about had it with this shit manwha. Another chapter of that fcking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) acting like a pussy.
> He should have kicked him to an inch of his life and threatend *him* not the other way around
> ...





Bleach said:


> I at least wish Jae-gu wouldn't let the douche handle him like that from the beginning.



Yeah, think so as well, but it wasn't as bad as it came off from reaper's comment xD But it is annoying that he doesn't shake off the guys BEFORE they start hitting him...guess that's just how his character is. Hope it changes soon, though 

And poor Queen has entirely other problems...


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 5, 2014)

you know he can't fight outside of school, right? he couldn't have beaten that guy in any other place but that abandoned alleyway. he's not queen who can get people to "clean up" after her.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 12, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> you know he can't fight outside of school, right? he couldn't have beaten that guy in any other place but that abandoned alleyway. he's not queen who can get people to "clean up" after her.



The other pussy could, but you are right, I lost that out of sight for a moment. He could at least dodge their attacks then. Or lure them to the school or do at least *something*.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm probably going to drop this soon.  It's getting a bit too repetitive for me with how even now he gets bullied/attacked.  I understand that he can't fight back but I've grown tired of it.


----------



## Luciana (Jan 12, 2014)

Same here. 
Ugh, the pacing of this comic is bad. 
It has months were the pacing is good, and then even longer months were the pacing is slower than a turtle. 
On top of that, the protagonist is just arrghh, he shouldn't be like this at this point on the story.


----------



## haegar (Jan 12, 2014)

having red your comments having decided to not read chapter today


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Fuck sake, big brother needs to nut up.  At least the coupling isn't all focused in one direction.  Still, it's been too long since the heroes got knocked down WHILE standing up.  These cliffhangers keep having the same feeling as of late.  Anxious worry made tepid by how strong we know the bullied side is.


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2014)

Why do people forget he can't fight outside of school? 



Well besides that it seems every new male protag character starts as a wimp.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 13, 2014)

Man this had so much potential. Like what is the plot right now?!? I really don't get the point of over emphasizing this bully storyline.

As of now we have no clue how much stronger Jae GU has gotten cuz even tho he can't fight out of school, he's still a wimp and just takes attacks w/o even attempting to dodge. He has done nothing meaningful in a long time iirc. Story has basically just become a romance manga with optional fighting here and there with bullying every 2-3 chaps.

Smh


----------



## Savior (Jan 13, 2014)

It has so much potential but we need to get this stupid brother out of the story. He is useless.

The pace is so damn slow. I feel like it's best to read it every month instead of every week.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Why do people forget he can't fight outside of school?
> [...]



Well, why the hell can't he run away? Or dodge, like others are saying. In this case there's the other guy there as well, so he should have run off like that wussy.

It was so clear he'd run away the moment he gets in trouble again 

I'm also hoping this bullying shit stops already, it really hurts to see the same ol' shit all over again, especially when knowing he can knock those fucks out in a few seconds :/


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Not a bad chapter. Little brother so good.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh hell no? So *now* the manwha decides to make it seem like it's all nothing  if they are going to kick those bitches down in the next chapters, then, goddammit, why did they waist so many chapters on them being hit...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's the chapter for anyone looking for it...



Original Sin said:


> Not a bad chapter. Little brother so good.



Haha, what a cunning brat 



reaperunique said:


> Oh hell no? So *now* the manwha decides to make it seem like it's all nothing  if they are going to kick those bitches down in the next chapters, then, goddammit, why did they waist so many chapters on them being hit...



Lol, well, usually, they wouldn't have to care if there weren't any witnesses 

But at least Jae-Gu really isn't a pussy, he's just a mother fucking pacifist xD


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Red Head Sunbae is best girl.  Only she could have a proper match with Moon.  Oh, both of them have prospects outside of Jae Gu.  How nice.  Oof, Dal Dal is doing all that work still 4 points shy.

On the meta, I think the manhwaka took this in a really good direction.  Jae Gu is not so much a coward, but he is a wuss when it comes to breaking rules.  Why couldn't big brother see this all happ...he's at the window, isn't he?  No way, that'd be too much progression too fast.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 18, 2014)

i was also about to drop this series when the last chapter said 

_"before you do that...check me out first"_

though it is a move forward... albeit something that should have happened 20 chapter ago , it was still a move forward....to which that author should also do...i think the author may have been a victim of bullying but..C'MON man! ...MOVE ON! ... there's a lot of far more interesting story lines to go to

saving grace for this series are the little brothers... they seem to be awesome brats (the queen's and jae gu's)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 18, 2014)

I've come to realise that the only male character that has any balls is Queens little brother, all the others are completely lame as hell...including Jae-gu. Queens brother all the way


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope Daldal doesn't show him any mercy. If the guy keeps coming then keep beating the shit out of him. Or just injure him bad enough so he can't walk. Better yet, make it seem like an accident


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I hope Daldal doesn't show him any mercy. If the guy keeps coming then keep beating the shit out of him. Or just injure him bad enough so he can't walk. Better yet, *make it seem like an accident *



That's what they should always do, actually


----------



## Savior (Jan 20, 2014)

Dal Dal is my favourite character. She's so funny and entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2014)

Wheres the new chapter?


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 26, 2014)

At least we got two this week 

And Jae Hyung is awesome 

But I wish the author would drop the whole "Kim Hye Shin's brother and his mess" plot already, it's getting really tiresome


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn't expect Queen to run away. 

Jae Gu better get with her soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2014)

"Did you run away from home?"
"I guess"

The plot thickens, and granny trap actually did something badass for once.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Jae Hyung is awesome beyond his years

Dal Dal and Queen are neck in neck for Jae Gu

Those Gangsters flipped the wrong switch


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Damn, that Jae Gu should just take Queen to his home, dangit. Just look at her...
And lol, as if they couldn't trace her in a millisecond


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm torn between Daldal and Queen.


Why can' they enter a poly amorous relationship?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 29, 2014)

I wonder if 100 chapters later same old bullies would be used as neverending fodder in the series. I really hope that this guy is the last one who's arc and character development is centered around dealing with shitty delinquents if you can even say "dealing" about the situation.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I'm torn between Daldal and Queen.
> 
> 
> Why can' they enter a poly amorous relationship?



Harem ending FTW!



MrCinos said:


> I wonder if 100 chapters later same old bullies would be used as neverending fodder in the series. I really hope that this guy is the last one who's arc and character development is centered around dealing with shitty delinquents if you can even say "dealing" about the situation.



Yeah, I'm (and everybody else ) with you on this one. I also think it's quite the symbolic arc - although right before this we got the other kid who got bullied - and after they rehabilitate the brother, we should be done with bullies and the like. 
I seriously hope for that, at least.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol i think everyone gave up on the manhwa. The author needs to make better villains or else the series will go to shit.


Decent chap though. The dad is funny.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> Lol i think everyone gave up on the manhwa. The author needs to make better villains or else the series will go to shit.
> 
> 
> Decent chap though. The dad is funny.



Nah, I'll probably follow through whatever the author does. Wanna see who Jae Gu ends up with


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

New chapter's out!

 
This chapter made me laugh, the story about his wife was hilarious xD
And damn, Queen looks really like an ice cold Queen 

I swear, if there'll be too much unnecessary drama again with those idiots wanting to attack our Wild's people


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2014)

those dudes will get rocked


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 11, 2014)

Chapter's out!

@Legend: yeah, they'll get wasted, really, they're going into the lion's den, those idiots


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2014)

I really want these guys to get their asses kicked.


Not the way the others have been, with like 1 or 2 punches and end up wanting revenge. I want them to get thoroughly beat. So they'll know just who they're up against.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Are.. they walking into a martial arts tournament?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2014)

They are gonna get wrecked


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2014)

I can see it already, a repeat of that mafia beatdown


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 19, 2014)

What kind of alley do these thugs come from? Non of them heard of an extremely popular national tournament?

Moon Young and Kim Hye's fight was great, I can only hope that it won't be interrupted by those stupid idiots


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's the chapter!

They're both pretty even. Still hope Moon Young'll win.



Revan21 said:


> What kind of alley do these thugs come from? Non of them heard of an extremely popular national tournament?
> 
> Moon Young and Kim Hye's fight was great, I can only hope that it won't be interrupted by those stupid idiots



Well, they're either underestimating them or they're just not the target audience for these kinds of tournament.
And that's a possible outcome - but I hope the brother will just stand up to them, with Jae Gu and the others intervening, while those two can end their match.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know how you can read in that page format and not in the long strip format like it's meant to be.


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the author needs a haitus to plan out what to do. At least after this arc. After the first one it fell downhill real quick.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 20, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I don't know how you can read in that page format and not in the long strip format like it's meant to be.



Manga habits, I guess...


----------



## Bleach (Feb 24, 2014)

Link removed

Dal Dal actually punched Moon Young  . Didn't turn out well for her haha. Looks like Kim is about to fuck up those assholes. I'm hoping for a true beat down. The near-death type.


----------



## hehey (Feb 24, 2014)

To bad she will probably be disqualified for leaving the ring.....


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2014)

hehey said:


> To bad she will probably be disqualified for leaving the ring.....



Well, there's probably going to be a re-match. Maybe.
And damn, I love it when girls duke it out. Dem boobs. Mesmerizing.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm glad she's going to save her brother.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

Those wannabe gangsters are probably gonna feel the full force of Queen's organization at some point.


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2014)

so having skipped the last 3 or 4 chapters, should I feel bad about it and read up what I missed or sit things out some more as its still kinda aimless atm?


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

nice poses and designs.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 26, 2014)

haegar said:


> so having skipped the last 3 or 4 chapters, should I feel bad about it and read up what I missed or sit things out some more as its still kinda aimless atm?



Well, I still think it's funny, but as you said, it's aimless, so if you're looking for plot, you can still wait for a little while.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 26, 2014)

The plot probably won't move on until they deal with the brother of Kim Hye and his issues.

I wish it were over already and put the focus back to Jae-Gu. For a while now he does not seem to have a role at all.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2014)

thats good answers, ty. will sit out some more and take up again withotu expectations when I need something funny


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ch.127

I did not expect the guy with the cap to kneel down and apologize to Kim Hye Sung :amazed At least one of them has some common sense.

And that was a beautiful left hook coming from Lee Nim


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol, so the school who produces the world's best bodyguards, doesnt notice armed thugs entering the premises and harming the audience(the brother technically) during a tournament that is heavily televised. And the security guard that was shown guarding the door to the ring, conveniently disappeared when the thugs first grabbed him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Lol, so the school who produces the world's best bodyguards, doesnt notice armed thugs entering the premises and harming the audience(the brother technically) during a tournament that is heavily televised. And the security guard that was shown guarding the door to the ring, conveniently disappeared when the thugs first grabbed him.





Hell, that guy apologising was maybe unexpected, but it wasn't out of the blue, since he really wanted to be left alone.

But I really expected Jae Gu to get outside and help, maybe next chapter!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

No...no this conclusion needs no Jae Gu.  Hell, it barely needs this high school.  Resolve this here, then allow them to deal with the wilds.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 6, 2014)

Even Lee Nam is unnecessary. He's epic and all, but with him protecting the sister, it gives the brother less incentive to man the fuck up. Of course it gives justification for the author to drag things out even more!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 13, 2014)

New chapter's out! 

At this point, the only thing the author can do is make it fun, I guess.

And badass


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2014)

Its been a while since I read; is it a goood time to pick it up? >.>


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 13, 2014)

If the author was gonna involve the school security, it should have happened earlier. Now they just seem incompetent, rather than badass to me.
Now with all those people there, I am left wondering what was the point?
The fail brother has no reason to man up anymore, since he can leave it all to the others.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 13, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Its been a while since I read; is it a goood time to pick it up? >.>



Not really, the spotlight is still on some random side characters.

It has been a while since we saw Yeo Jung (the other girl who regularly gets mistaken for a guy).


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 13, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> If the author was gonna involve the school security, it should have happened earlier. Now they just seem incompetent, rather than badass to me.
> Now with all those people there, I am left wondering what was the point?
> The fail brother has no reason to man up anymore, since he can leave it all to the others.



Well, I meant they looked badass, I really don't care about the timing, lol.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, I should probably stop expecting something at this point.
Maybe just look at the pretty pictures, which is a shame when the beginning had shown so much potential.

Now its like GoH in the mindless entertainment category, but with no testosterone factor.


----------



## Luciana (Mar 13, 2014)

This shitty brother arc should have lasted at most ~5 chapters. I'm just tired of this guy
And I hate that red-horns girl. Sis right, let the guy deal with his own bullshit.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ch.129 ENG

Good job, mom! 
The bro and sis are now properly motivated!


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 19, 2014)

So what was the point of involving all those security ladies? Talk about being incompetent if they seriously thought that those scummy "gangsters" would leave school territory peacefully.

Well, at least someone's manned up finally. I coudn't care less about the character at this point though, the whole deal should've been resolved long time ago. Mom insertion felt very random.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 19, 2014)

Ach God, break their fucking necks already  
This manwha doesn't seem to have any police any way and nobody is going to miss those losers who don't even have a pea for a brain. Break their toes, fingers, legs and arms and make their life miserable till they mentally break down.

Those guy's are being though because they are only getting warnings and don't seem to comprehend that they can be *killed in an instance* *by anyone fucking surrounding them.*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

Worst security ever.
They didn't even wait to see, if they were gonna leave or stop making trouble. 
And since I decided to consider this a brainless time waster, I managed to notice this art mistake.
It seem the gangster boss kid, has been hitting the gym and only focused on his arms.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope he kills him. Fuck him if he just lets him go >__>


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2014)

....Do those security ladies know what they're doing?


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 20, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling we're going to be trolled next week.
Every chance they've given the brother to man up, he just regresses to wuss.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally he found his balls


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys, you do know that those security ladies know those thugs aren't a threat, don't you? 
And hell, at last! It just took those guys to hurt his mom for him to get into action already! Thought he'd get aggressive after the mutt got hurt already 

Oh, and Miss Ina ♥


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

looks like chapter came out early.
Link removed


----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2014)

Is Jaegu suffering from kidney failure? He is skin is oddly pigmented compared to everyone else in the series.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2014)

Now that was an enjoyable chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, just noticed that, he better go see a doctor. That does look like jaundice.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2014)

Late stages of scurvy, may already be too late to save him. Yaarghhh.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 23, 2014)

This was an awesome chapter

For a moment there I was afraid that Jae-Gu will attempt to resolve everything peacefully, instead he set the whole match up and made himself the referee so he does not even have to fight 

And LOL that the gangleader guy only got involved because of the dog


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, this was finally a chapter that turns the corner on that wimpy attitude. I was happy to see the brother finally wanting to get some retribution.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 23, 2014)

So the brother got his vengeance postponed again, smh

Also its an exact repeat of the gangster invasion. Just this time instead of queens security forces, it will be gangster boys men surrounding their reinforcements.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2014)

Why the fuck don't these thugs learn?  Every time that one guy shows up to be a bully he gets his ass kicked. Even when he brings his dudes in they're used to mop the pavement.  He must be retarded or crazy or something. I'm tired of these joke threats.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 23, 2014)

Short haired girl is really growing on me. 

It didn't just start now, it was during the chapter where she was on the train.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 23, 2014)

Another lackluster chapter. I really hope this will be the last arc with continuous ownage of neverending fodder bullies/gangsters. The fact that an actually interesting fight was basically canceled so we'd see these "fights" makes me sad.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

I started reading this few days ago. I am at chapter 35. 

Moon Young is the best. So far.

The Queen is my 2nd fav.

As for the main hero. Wtf. Another coward/weakling for main hero.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> This was an awesome chapter
> 
> For a moment there I was afraid that Jae-Gu will attempt to resolve everything peacefully, instead he set the whole match up and made himself the referee so he does not even have to fight
> 
> And LOL that the gangleader guy only got involved because of the dog



I was afraid everybody would continue to talk about Jae Gu's skin color, lol!



Delsin said:


> I started reading this few days ago. I am at chapter 35.
> 
> Moon Young is the best. So far.
> 
> ...



It'll get better. Then worse. Then better. Then slightly worse. The even worse. The way better. And then meh. And now it's good again 
That was really good, especially how he said they only had to beat them good, so they'd never think of going after them again xD
So good 



MrCinos said:


> Another lackluster chapter. I really hope this will be the last arc with continuous ownage of neverending fodder bullies/gangsters. The fact that an actually interesting fight was basically canceled so we'd see these "fights" makes me sad.



Oh come on, this was the best chapter yet! I really thought Jae Gu would just stop everything, but this is really the best solution!!!


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

> It'll get better. Then worse. Then better. Then slightly worse. The even worse. The way better. And then meh. And now it's good again














            .


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh please let something happen between him and Queen. She's my fav. and I'm going to rage if he stays on the side lines like that


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 6, 2014)

For the whole bully thing getting resolved like this after all that dragging, smh.
Its like the author admitted everything regarding the brother was filler.


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2014)

At least he is back to normal


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 6, 2014)

Legend said:


> At least he is back to normal



Hopefully.

And here are the latest chapters, for the lazy people!

Well, at this point it would be awkward to still do something, lol. I wonder what kind of a person Queen's date is.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

While he did finally "man up", the situation was resolved by LOLRICHFAMILYWITHCONNECTIONS anyway. Not sure how to feel about that


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm very curious how this will pan out but the writter of this series is making a mess of things, as ClandestineSchemer points out, yet another arc that was fucking useless waste of time. Like I care about that brother of the redhead. Can we just keep the focus on the main cast already?


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

That closure was just too sudden, the whole brother arc really was finished in less than ten minutes 
I just hope it was because we are getting back to the main cast now, and I do not mind if it's the final arc.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh hell no, are we really going down this road? 
MC is obviously jealous or at least annoyed by how things are going and the same applies to queen and what do they do? They ignore each other. Fucking hell, are we going to get 10 chapters of this crap before they dare to talk to each other?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 13, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Oh hell no, are we really going down this road?
> MC is obviously jealous or at least annoyed by how things are going and the same applies to queen and what do they do? They ignore each other. Fucking hell, are we going to get 10 chapters of this crap before they dare to talk to each other?



Sigh.

It really seems, that way doesn't it?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm actually annoyed by the simple fact that queen looks like she enjoyed the date. (and looks like they're gonna have another one. )
Come on, you 're supposed to be an ice queen smh.
Also, even though they aren't official, it still felt ntr.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 13, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'm actually annoyed by the simple fact that queen looks like she enjoyed the date. (and looks like they're gonna have another one. )
> Come on, you 're supposed to be an ice queen smh.
> Also, even though they aren't official, it still felt ntr.




If Jae isn't man  enough to even ask her out, he deserves to be ntr'd, if you ask me.
She can do a lot better.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

SAY SOMETHING TO HER DAMN IT JAE GU


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2014)

i know i dropped this a long time ago but i read the latest chaps and i feel for you people

its like KNIM all over again

you masochists in here?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i know i dropped this a long time ago but i read the latest chaps and i feel for you people
> 
> its like KNIM all over again
> 
> you masochists in here?



My compulsion to finish things, certainly makes me seem like a masochist.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah fuck, please don't fucking go down this route any further. 

Why can't we have super awesome and fun romance such as the romance in Last Game or Horimiya???


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> My compulsion to finish things, certainly makes me seem like a masochist.



ahhh... the reason why i just cant drop naruto like that. 

you shall triumphantly endure this madness my internet friend, up until it seems like it gets good again then another bullying arc starts and we're down the same path again with dal dal as the annoying clown, jae gu the doormat and some others


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuck this shit, I'm not reading this until it ends and even then I'll only read it if it has the ending that I would prefer.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ahhh... the reason why i just cant drop naruto like that.
> 
> you shall triumphantly endure this madness my internet friend, up until it seems like it gets good again then another bullying arc starts and we're down the same path again with dal dal as the annoying clown, jae gu the doormat and some others




So true.
The high points, make the fall so much more brutal, though. 
At least with Nardo I can expect consistent servings of crap writing per week.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ah fuck, please don't fucking go down this route any further.
> 
> Why can't we have super awesome and fun romance such as the romance in Last Game or Horimiya???



dunno about last game, but horimiya is a lie. saying its shounen 



ClandestineSchemer said:


> So true.
> The high points, make the fall so much more brutal, though.
> At least with Nardo I can expect consistent servings of crap writing per week.



ugh im a fool for ever believing the war arc was always gonna get better. it opened me to the world of unrealized expectations which is why i jumped ship early from girl the wild's


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> dunno about last game, but horimiya is a lie. saying its shounen



Saying that it is shounen isn't really a lie.   It is published in a shounen magazine so it can be considered shounen.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 13, 2014)

Dream said:


> Saying that it is shounen isn't really a lie.   It is published in a shounen magazine so it can be considered shounen.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 14, 2014)

It won't be simple (although it could be) but after this you know JaeGu and Queen will most likely end up being together. What happens in between is just there to fill the gap until it eventually happens.

The gay bj was the highlight of this chapter. DalDal's reaction 
Poor Spot was also put in a tough situation, and Kim Hye's got a cute teddybear


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 14, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm not reading this until it ends and even then I'll only read it if it has the ending that I would prefer.



Already ahead of you

Judging from what you guys are saying, this is quickly turning into one of *THOSE *romance mangas which by the way I treat with extreme prejudice. I hate those mangas where the guy is always gunning for the girl and the girl never guns for the guy.


----------



## haegar (Apr 14, 2014)

ya I'm with you two  
checking this thread about twice a month to see if anything happend that might get my attention again but so far judging by the posts here ... shame.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2014)

This was hilarious


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2014)

FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU  Why does this shit always happen to the manga I read. Get it fucking on already!

P.S.: it's not NTR if they aren't together. What this really is, is fuck shit annoying like hell.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 19, 2014)

This chapter, other than the brother bit, was. . .


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2014)

Queens thoughts and Jae Gus brother were hilarious


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sigh, if only it would happen...



...
Nah, it's more likely that Queen will take Him, once she had decided


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 20, 2014)

That was some strong feelings the queen had there. Jaegu needs to wake up to what people deserves has nothing to do with it.

I have to agree the Queen and Jaegu's brother were a crack up.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2014)

Queen wants to get dominated pretty damn hard


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Queen wants to get dominated pretty damn hard



By Jae Gu to be precise, I'm not sure if this applies to any male. Although I wouldn't be surprised if someone more assertive approached her she would fall for him


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 21, 2014)

Jaegu, wtf.
Now's not the time to be terrible.
I'm no masochist.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2014)

These last two chapters were hilarious.

That guy's maybe in love with another girl, too, or something. Or will Jae Gu have to fight for his gurl?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Jae-gu flaunting his experiences with Queen was the best part of the new chapter. So out of character for him


----------



## Luciana (Apr 26, 2014)

Her name wasn't Queen?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Her name wasn't Queen?





PSS7, 

Jae-Gu, you're so jealous


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 26, 2014)

WTF is wrong with this story i just read a little bit but isn't this a romance? What is the point of a romance manhwa where the main character is too much of a wimp to get the girl fuck it's 100 chapter and the girl goes on a date with another guy and the main character don't do ANYTHING AT ALL TO STOP?

I kinda jump the middle i only read a few first chapter so can anyone tell me if the main character knows she likes him and even if he doesn't did he have the oportunity start a relacionship with her?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

Jae Gu isn't wimpy. :/ Queen is iirc, engaged to some guy, who is rich and seems nice. He's not going to tell Queen how to live her life or what to do. She needs to do it herself and tell the dude she's not interested, then confess.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Jae Gu isn't wimpy. :/ Queen is iirc, engaged to some guy, who is rich and seems nice. He's not going to tell Queen how to live her life or what to do. She needs to do it herself and tell the dude she's not interested, then confess.



It's been a slow path for him to toughen up, and the sheer amount of chapters it takes will obviously turn some people off, including me.
But it's kind of understandable in a way. This guy was heavily bullied in the past, is quite poor and has no parents in his life. To expect him to just waltz into the life of extremely rich and powerful people like Queen and her suitors and act like their equal is unrealistic.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's been a slow path for him to toughen up, and the sheer amount of chapters it takes will obviously turn some people off, including me.
> But it's kind of understandable in a way. This guy was heavily bullied in the past, is quite poor and has no parents in his life. To expect him to just waltz into the life of extremely rich and powerful people like Queen and her suitors and act like their equal is unrealistic.



Yeah. And who knows what that dude might be like? He looks nice and kind but he could start a fight, and might have more connections that Queen.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 26, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Jae Gu isn't wimpy. :/ Queen is iirc, engaged to some guy, who is rich and seems nice. He's not going to tell Queen how to live her life or what to do. She needs to do it herself and tell the dude she's not interested, then confess.



He SEEMS NICE? Fuck that dude he is trying to steal his woman.  Either he is a mute or a wimpy what is stoping him to say what he thinks.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> He SEEMS NICE? Fuck that dude he is trying to steal his woman.  Either he is a mute or a wimpy what is stoping him to say what he thinks.



Queen is anyone's woman. And what's stopping him? If he gets into a fight with the guy he could be expelled.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm glad that we at least get some progress in the love department, now I just hope that after this arc we aren't back to square one regarding the relationship between Queen and Jae Gu. I feel that the writer is shipping this pairing and I hope, if he is, that we get this over with.

Personally I'm all for Queen and Jae Gu, that would finally give me a series where the "high class" Ojou and "low class" MC.


----------



## Revan21 (May 3, 2014)

136 (RAW)

These girls' do not know how to have a cute pillow fight 

Poor JaeGu just cannot compare to the new guy, I bet he will even get beaten in physical combat as well


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 3, 2014)

Personally I am rooting for the rich guy.
Jae gu seems way to eager to beat him up, he is basically being a bully right now.

The fact he still won't admit his feelings, makes me want to support the rich dude more.
Sure his perfection is obnoxious, but at least he seems to have a casual personality, that doesn't flaunt it.


----------



## Revan21 (May 3, 2014)

I hope the author won't go with the 'rich guy with an a*hole personality'  character type, that would be so lame.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2014)

yeah sorry but i had to drop this series. I tried. But I don't think the author has any direction of where this is going.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 3, 2014)

I don't like the rich guy's interaction with his "friend" in the phone.
He's like, "I don't really give a darn".
There's no love there.


----------



## Ender (May 3, 2014)

any bets on if he's gonna lose?


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

hmm,where is mah daldal


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 4, 2014)

The fuckers good on everything.
Won't surprise me if he's national level on boxing or something.


----------



## zapman (May 4, 2014)

had a lol at the last few pages in this thread, imagine the rage when the inevitable happens in Fuuka


----------



## Morglay (May 4, 2014)

136 trans

 It's like Christmas and a birthday all rolled into one. I feel like Jesus right now.


----------



## reaperunique (May 4, 2014)

Let's forget about the match between the rich dude and the uncertain MC (get your feelings straight already!) because this can go either way. 
Am I the only one that was at least a bit surprised at how Moon Young  has no interest in Jae Gu anymore? The way the story goes from one thing to another makes it seem like the author has no real idea on what the fuck he wants to do.


----------



## Revan21 (May 4, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Moon Young was only interested in JaeGu because she wanted to win against Queen by being the first one to get a bf.

And she now has her shota apprentice


----------



## BlueDemon (May 4, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> The fuckers good on everything.
> Won't surprise me if he's national level on boxing or something.



Jae Gu will get pulverized, lol. I hate the author 



Morglay said:


> 136 trans
> 
> It's like Christmas and a birthday all rolled into one. I feel like Jesus right now.




(though I wouldn't want to go inbetween when they're in that mood )



Revan21 said:


> If I remember correctly, Moon Young was only interested in JaeGu because she wanted to win against Queen by being the first one to get a bf.
> 
> *And she now has her shota apprentice*



This.


----------



## Revan21 (May 10, 2014)

137
Yeah, that fight went just as we all had exprected 
Poor JaeGu never seems to get a break


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2014)

I was going to just say he got KO in one punch like everybody but WTF he is almost homeless right now he doesn't have time for this shit.

Fuck these rivals or school he needs 2 or 3 jobs to surive right now he should just drop school at this point and there is no shame in doing that at this point. And what the hell these girls are doing in there at that moment it's like the autor wants to make this even more patetic for the mc.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 10, 2014)

Jae Gu deserved to get his ass beat. 
But the house thing is just too damn much. Cant he apply for some government aid or something?
Also I will seriously lol, if it goes the cliche route by having the fiancee being the one buying the whole neighborhood.


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2014)

someone should beat up that old guy. hasn't he heard of tact. jesus...poor jaegu...


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Jae Gu deserved to get his ass beat.
> But the house thing is just too damn much. Cant he apply for some government aid or something?
> Also I will seriously lol, if it goes the cliche route by having the fiancee being the one buying the whole neighborhood.



It's probably the cliche route alright but even if isn't the landlord is a asshole it was going to happend at some point.

And if he asks the governmeant  for aid they are going to send his brothers to adoption. If i was him i would just quit school and start doing every job i could find to afford rent and after that the whole rival thing doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 10, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> It's probably the cliche route alright but even if isn't the landlord is a asshole it was going to happend at some point.
> 
> And if he asks the governmeant  for aid they are going to send his brothers to adoption. If i was him i would just quit school and start doing every job i could find to afford rent and after that the whole rival thing doesn't even matter anymore.



Queen will bail him out anyway. 

Though were probably going to suffer through some male pride chapters getting in the way first.
Its such a stupid cliche. I mean only a complete idiot wouldn't accept help in that situation.
Even if he is to proud for it, he should take it for the sake of his siblings.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 10, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Also I will seriously lol, if it goes the cliche route by having the fiancee being the one buying the whole neighborhood.



This! 



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Queen will bail him out anyway.
> 
> Though were probably going to suffer through some male pride chapters getting in the way first.
> Its such a stupid cliche. I mean only a complete idiot wouldn't accept help in that situation.
> Even if he is to proud for it, he should take it for the sake of his siblings.



And this.

I mean really, having a multi-billionaire friend help you out isn't much of a shame, you can just pay her back when you have the money. 

Wonder how he'll react


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2014)

He doesn't really to ask queen doesnt he have many other friends that can give him some kinda help?


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I mean really, having a multi-billionaire friend help you out isn't much of a shame, you can just pay her back when you have the money.



She may prefer JaeGu pay her back with his body, via a lifetime deposit method.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2014)

Also, I'm predicting the option of JaeGu and his siblings moving into Queen's house, and rooming with her little brother.


----------



## reaperunique (May 10, 2014)

What a surpise, not...


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2014)

Queen will help him, i'm sure. Her place is big enough. And she can pay for everyone's clothes/etc.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 10, 2014)

The girls will surely offer assistance, but you know Jaegu will refuse.  But somehow the girls will get their way.   

Though I suspect Queen gets the advantage and the little brother turns that -10 to +10.


----------



## Kirito (May 11, 2014)

this webtoon doesn't know progression anymore.

this series is more of a comedy sitcom reject made into a webtoon

i'm predicting that the rich guy is gay and that the reason why he's only going after queen is because he has to keep up appearances too

the moment jaegu said something about the showers rich guy's thinking was something along the lines of "are you close"....are you kidding me man? thats not a red blooded male would think. he'd think queen was  a whore or shit like that especially when its supposed to be his fiancee

calling it now.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 11, 2014)

^That would be hilarious


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2014)

Now that you mention it.   

Too bad it the butler took Jaegu's first kiss and not him.


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2014)

Kirito said:


> this webtoon doesn't know progression anymore.
> 
> this series is more of a comedy sitcom reject made into a webtoon
> 
> ...



Gay... he only said he saw her naked in a accident it not like he have sex with her.

WTF a male would think queen is a whore because by accident someone saw her naked i must be gay too i didn't know better tell my wife.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 11, 2014)

"Girls of the Wild" OP.

That said, I stopped because I knew this manhwa would go nowhere.


----------



## Kirito (May 11, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Gay... he only said he saw her naked in a accident it not like he have sex with her.
> 
> WTF a male would think queen is a whore because by accident someone saw her naked i must be gay too i didn't know better tell my wife.



------>point
you

what i meant was, the guy should have thought about being jealous or something along those lines. when jae gu and he competed against each other there was no trace of animosity or anything

you'd think that this guy would rub his victories in jaegus face but all he was doing was saying that he took this in x country with y trainer. remember, jae gu is the guy hinting (falsely) that he's in a secret relationship with queen.

this guy isn't responding to the signals jae gu is giving out the way a man should about his fiancee which leads me to believe he's a homo


----------



## BlueDemon (May 12, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ------>point
> you
> 
> what i meant was, the guy should have thought about being jealous or something along those lines. when jae gu and he competed against each other there was no trace of animosity or anything
> ...



Or maybe he'll just mention next time he already had her in the sack


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 13, 2014)

Well, fucker is obviously not interested in queen.


----------



## Yoburi (May 15, 2014)

We get next chapter today right... i can see the Bullshit already any chance of the mc using his brain and not his patetic pride for once?


----------



## Bleach (May 17, 2014)

3

Haha it went over a lot better than I expected with some regular humor.

That stupid fucker that bullied Kim is still out for revenge. Man why can't he just die.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

Anyone noticed the poster said number of openings 00.
Jae gu just failed immensely. He put his pride over his siblings, when he rejected Queens offer.
Luckily the plot saved him.


----------



## Romanticide (May 17, 2014)

Poor Queen didn't even think to just buy the whole place.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 17, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Poor Queen didn't even think to just buy the whole place.



That was so good, I was chuckling all the time 

But that kid is a business mastermind, lol

And yeah, I hope the storyline with Kim's brother ends now, because it's just annoying!


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Anyone noticed the poster said number of openings 00.
> Jae gu just failed immensely. He put his pride over his siblings, when he rejected Queens offer.
> Luckily the plot saved him.



Not taking her money was the right thing, when your trying to start a relationship the last thing you need is to feel obligated. Though the brother bought him some time he kept the favor to a solid. It also looks better that In Sung did the favor, again no weight to come between them.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Not taking her money was the right thing, when your trying to start a relationship the last thing you need is to feel obligated. Though the brother bought him some time he kept the favor to a solid. It also looks better that In Sung did the favor, again no weight to come between them.



But he isn't even trying to get in a relationship. He is still in denial about his own feelings.
And even if he is aware, to choose a girl over his kid siblings well being is a bitch ass move.

He had no way of knowing Insung would help him, so that was pure plot bailing him out.


----------



## Detective (May 17, 2014)

No, obviousy In Sung sensed a disturbance in the BroForce, and was compelled to take action, even unconsciously.

Queen gonna make him the Maid of Honour at her wedding to Jae Gu because of that.

What a genius.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2014)

Well shit, this went quite different from what I expected  That little bro has a very peculiar relationship with money.


----------



## Detective (May 17, 2014)

To be honest, I was hoping for Jae Gu and his siblings to move into Queen's house at In Sung's insistence, and hijinx would ensue. i.e. Despite having 9283982938 different bathrooms, Queen would by chance run into Jae Gu when he was in the shower, due to In Sung's tactical shenanigans.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> But he isn't even trying to get in a relationship. He is still in denial about his own feelings.
> And even if he is aware, to choose a girl over his kid siblings well being is a bitch ass move.
> 
> He had no way of knowing Insung would help him, so that was pure plot bailing him out.



He's got no resources, and he just got beat down trying to prove himself worthy. If he wasn't interested, why do anything In Sung asks? I don't think he's in denial, he can't see a way to have a relationship and manage all that he is responsible for. Especially in the face of suitor who is better than him at everything.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

Like I said, even if that were true, choosing his pride to get a girl over his siblings is pathetic.
One should always do whatever it takes, when you have little kids depending on you for their survival.
Without the intervention, he would have to abandon them to the state or have them live like bums in the park.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Like I said, even if that were true, choosing his pride to get a girl over his siblings is pathetic.
> One should always do whatever it takes, when you have little kids depending on you for their survival.
> Without the intervention, he would have to abandon them to the state or have them live like bums in the park.



Yes that would be pathetic, but from this authors presentation, that's not what he's showed us. In every scene where the Queen or Dal Dal has encroached on his life the kids situation has improved. Your going in like it's an all or nothing position, when the trick is finding a way to have both.

Jaegu isn't going to be good for the kids in the long run, if his life is nothing but self sacrifice, and misery. If he can't find balance, that means something for himself, he'll end up resenting the kids or depression. I watched a lot of people drown in responsibilities. Depression has a history of tragedy that's looks evil when you just read the headlines.


----------



## Kirito (May 17, 2014)

man i want more in-sung panel time. not this shitty jaegu angst, more in-sung "im rich and you cant do anything about it" time


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 18, 2014)

Author really likes to throw curve balls, lol.


----------



## Yoburi (May 18, 2014)

The autor sure dump in the trash the mini plot of the house


----------



## reaperunique (May 18, 2014)

Meh, can't really say I'm surprised, I of course didn't know that the little kid was going to buy the place, but that he would be saved is not *that* surprising.

Now, the little kid doesn't know that his sister is there does he?


----------



## Bleach (May 24, 2014)

New chapter out on Mangajoy.

That editor note: "Future p*d*p****"


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2014)

Man, full turnaround on little brother.  When he first showed up I was not feeling the character.  But look at that (not yet creepy) heart swell.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Link removed
> 
> That editor note: "Future p*d*p****"




Or he'll turn into philantropist 

And that last panel, lol.


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2014)

mfw I realize JaeGu's little brother and sister don't wear any pants.

It's so sad.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2014)

The "water accident" caught me off guard


----------



## BlueDemon (May 31, 2014)

New chapter's out!

, that last page xD



Zaru said:


> The "water accident" caught me off guard



I really laughed out loud there!

And those poor kids, of course they understand the situation...


----------



## Legend (May 31, 2014)

That rich prick got what he deserved

I think Insung is gonna go look for their mother


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 31, 2014)

Is the author feeling alright?
I have to ask, since rich dude actually seems decent and isn't a bully.
Though I was worried for a moment, that the old pattern will repeat again, when his driver offered to "talk" with Jae-gu.

However the ex-classmate will probably keep up that angle in the manga.
I mean which person would back down from a guy with connections to the mafia, absurdly influential rich people and a buttload of superhuman martial artists, which include the target itself.  All over a fight he ended up winning in high school, anyway.
Totally sane, right?


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2014)

i don't feel like jae gu being bullied if he is going to be a bitch about it.  I do feel like jae gu being bullied for being a twat earlier, though.


----------



## Yoburi (May 31, 2014)

Heh classic joke but it made sence why would you open a window at that moment he desarve that for being stupid not a "prick".


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2014)

Queen's little bro is hilarious.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2014)

So the new chapter is out .... Ch.18
This is a good look.  Everyone has to watch their metaphorical heart backs.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2014)

Well that's a way to divert his attention from Queen that I didn't expect


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 7, 2014)

So much for the wild ideas of him being homo.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 7, 2014)

So the comment about him learning boxing, was actually foreshadowing?


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2014)

This complicates everything even more, and the Jae Gu X Dal Dal scene


----------



## Morglay (Jun 7, 2014)

Jaegu and his womanly charms...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> So the comment about him learning boxing, was actually foreshadowing?



Imagine she'd give him a chance only if he defeats/or hits her several times in a boxing match 

And here I was thinking he'd fall in love with Dal Dal. That way all three girls would be taken care of...



Morglay said:


> Jaegu and his womanly charms...



Haha, yeah, he could ask anything of her at this point


----------



## Kirito (Jun 8, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> So much for the wild ideas of him being homo.



yeah i was wrong. 

man those karate sunbaes are bad for taking advantage of dal dal's heart. but i mean, dal dal's not bad herself. if she only knew how to act around jaegu. 

o shit moon young with the harem. i want a harem support club with jaegu as the club pres and moon young as VP


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ch.142 ENG

Meeeeh, 
the masochist rich guy was already a needless obstacle in the plot, now the author brings in his badboy buddy to be the next mobster antagonist?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd love to see one of these issues resolved without "We're so rich and powerful, we can just wipe you off the face of the earth"


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 15, 2014)

Argh, not another shithead =/
Hopefully this new arc won't have the same fucking pattern like the last ones. Please be somewhat original, author!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2014)

So thats how this is gonna go, the wannabe mobsters,  rich boy and jonothan


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2014)

That dude on the last page looks like a complete asshole the would kinda man that kick stary dogs just because he feels liked.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ch.143 ENG

LOL, just because you hold illegal fights on private property, the authorities can still storm the place, you know 
That DalDal is just too much


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Ch.143 ENG
> 
> LOL, just because you hold illegal fights on private property, the authorities can still storm the place, you know
> That DalDal is just too much



That guy probably has more private security forces and better tech than what the police has though 

And yeah, Dal-Dal xD "I'll wreck you, Sunbae!" 

And damn, I really hope this confrontation will change something. Hopefully Jae Gu won't just find his way around. Tell her what you think/feel, man!


----------



## Kirito (Jun 23, 2014)

> And damn, I really hope this confrontation will change something. Hopefully Jae Gu won't just find his way around. Tell her what you think/feel, man!



i wouldnt hold out much on that. i bet something is gonna interrupt his speech. im betting embarrassment. they're out in public and most people especially women are interested in famous people's lovelifes


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm expecting nothing much from Jae Gu for one reason or another.  No progress will be made between the two.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for crushing my hopes, guys


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Shit. Just. Got. Fucking. Real.

Funny how it didn't occur to me that those two would clash eventually


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2014)

...or not 
Shit's hitting the fan! And there's a short hiatus till the 13th of July! 

And here's the chapter by the way 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Queen can be so cute! And that bastard is angry! Not angrier than Dal Dal, though!

So, will things go back to status quo or will this shit move along now?!




Ninja'd by Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Sparkly Queen is something I never expected to see here


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

im still urking thread. should I now go back to lurk'n read? you folks seem not unhappy with the current chapter ...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2014)

Beef! BEEF! Daldal spark that bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2014)

lemme say this: zaru you fucking bastard! you made me so hype i played up some hype kpop music that i usually play when reading epic chapters and i was expecting more than this!

as for the chapter: looks like queen is tired of maintaining the status quo. also, daldal knows that she's behind in the race for jaegu because the guy never liked her that way in the first place and she doesn't want queen's pity. understand it very much. if youre losing you dont want pity since you want victory all the same. all the bros who are friends with the boyfriend of the girl you like know this.

at least now jaegu knows queens got a thing for him _if it wasnt obvious enough._ author has to know that she can pull things out of her ass after the jaegu-queen relationship. maybe concentrate on daldal and that pink haired girl where the korean mafia thugs live.

i just want queen to win now because she's really the most boring part of this webtooon even if she's the most mysterious and intriguing.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Kirito said:


> lemme say this: zaru you fucking bastard! you made me so hype i played up some hype kpop music that i usually play when reading epic chapters and i was expecting more than this!



What more do you expect?  All the other problems in this story get solved with power/influence or beating the shit out of people. This girl drama isn't so easy to solve


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What more do you expect?  All the other problems in this story get solved with power/influence or beating the shit out of people. This girl drama isn't so easy to solve



i expected jae gu to not pussy out and drag queen with her or something along those lines, maybe a confession of sorts.

but maybe this dragged out shit is better in the long run. hope its not too dragged out though.

i think queen and jae gu will be in a secret relationship or at least secret from dal dal. she has a tourney coming up and the last thing she has to know is that the apple of her eye is off the  market.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Genki Queen took me completely by surprise  and jealous DalDal is definitely scary.

JaeGu has to go for the harem route and succeed, otherwise there will be blood.

And this is the first time I could respect the darkskinned dude for giving a clear explanation for the dumb MC


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2014)

Queen was cute

Serious DalDal


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't believe he actually asked that. At least this relationship chaos can advance now.


----------



## Rax (Jul 12, 2014)

Dal Dal


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2014)

Yo yo, I'm happy for Queen and all, but Dal Dal was actually there for stuff.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i expected jae gu to not pussy out and drag queen with her or something along those lines, maybe a confession of sorts.



damn. should have reserved my music for this chapter.

got them feels, i know how it is to shun the housewife for the model. didnt work out in the end, i know better. jae gu should know that liking someone just goes so far, in the end the person who stayed with you the most is the one who's gonna matter. queen's situation is not her fault, but they all have their own faults so w/e.

i rattled off some "qualities" that are gonna show in the gamer thread and now it seems we're going towards kdrama territory.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow is their relationship actually going somewhere after like so many fail attempts?


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 13, 2014)

Man, Queen isn't even there for shit. Jae Gu get your shit together


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 13, 2014)

Lol sudden development much  What has this writer been eating or drinking? Nothing for months and then BAAM!!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 13, 2014)

I think i....i died.


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it just me, or is the manga actually progressing in a really slow pace lately?


----------



## Luciana (Jul 13, 2014)

「Doxees」 said:


> Is it just me, or is the manga actually progressing in a really slow pace lately?



What? It has always been like this



'bout this week chappie...I almost felt bad for Dal Dal, almost.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 13, 2014)

Queen will be denying it for Dal Dal's sake, anyway.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 14, 2014)

dal dal is unfortunately getting btfo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2014)

So I just started reading this about 2 days ago...and marathon'd all of it. I'm not normally into harems and whatnot, but I really like this one. Great characters, good comedy...godly art. Fuck...now I gotta wait weekly? 

Moonyoung has moved on already...but man, it is brutal watching Jaegu/Queen/DalDal. I want Queen to be happy...but that means fucking over DalDal who has been with Jaegu for much longer. My brain can't handle this drama bullshit...I'm just not used to it 

Shit is probly gonna end up with: DalDal moving on to someone else (albeit it reluctantly at first I'm assuming)...and Jaegu training for extended periods of time in order to beat Hye-Kyung in a fight and win Queen's heart and blah blah blah...  

I also like that Queen's little bro is so actively trying to ship Jaegu/Queen. Just wants his older sis to get laid...and also helping Jaegu out. What a total fuckin bro...



Originally when the tournament was still going on, and there was still an unknown person in the Semifinals...I assumed it was gonna be another deus ex machina bullshit character who came outta nowhere and wrecked shit. This would lead to Moonyoung getting seriously injured in the finals (maybe even crippled...which actually had me stressed out because she is by a large margin my favorite)...which would lead to Queen saying fuck the business and shitting all over said character. Didn't really anticipate this much relationship drama, but I guess that should have been expected given the territory.

This was definitely a good change of pace...I just wish I hadn't gone to sleep at 4am reading this shit while I have work all day...


----------



## Kazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Just finished reading this too. 

It's charming, to say the least. 

Martial arts is pretty cool. The amount of action seems to have dropped off though

The characters are likable. Moon Young is definitely my favorite character. I have a certain bias towards boxers. Dal Dal is cool too. MC has a lot of the usual Harem MC traits along with a bit of angst, but it doesn't terribly bother me. He gets his moments as well. Queen is kind of boring imo.

MC is probably going to gravitate towards queen, even though she isn't around for shit. Mister arranged marriage has to be there for something. Would have prefered Dal Dal.

Also art can vary widely between amazingly god-like and kind of wonky


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah like...between DalDal and Queen...I'd definitely go for DalDal/Jaegu...but...I just know it'll end up as Queen/Jaegu. DalDal is such a good girl...hardworking, good cook, godly at fighting, and super dedicated to her man lol. It is quite unfortunate, but I highly doubt this shit will end in a 3-way (though we can only hope...the artist doesn't happen to make any Rule34 by chance right? lol)


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 18, 2014)

I did not think JaeGu had the guts to ask that question 

Poor DalDal, she deserves much better anyway


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 18, 2014)

Luciana said:


> What? It has always been like this
> 
> 'bout this week chappie...I almost felt bad for Dal Dal, almost.


Well, true but Jae Gu make it looks really going at a slow pace. He's too dense 

Honestly I'd prefer Jae Gu to end up with Dal Dal, if only she's a bit taller


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2014)

Goddamn...when does this shit get released? I feel like a heroin addict atm...not even joking, it feels like I'm physically withdrawing. Pathetic...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2014)

Saturdays          .


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 19, 2014)

Girls got dropped? WTF man!?

Edit: Mangacow better be trolling.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 19, 2014)

Gotta say, I really like this chapter's cover.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 19, 2014)

46 NOT english

U wut m8???


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2014)

Just read the news...think I might vomit from rage


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 20, 2014)

I so hate this kind of development.
First moonyoung, now daldal?
On one hand, jaegu deserves to be ntr'ed.
On the other, this is just wrong.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 20, 2014)

It really didn't take very long for my interest in this to suddenly drop


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 20, 2014)

Let's face it: DalDal deserves better than our wishywashy MC, a nicer guy who realises her feelings and treats her equally.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 20, 2014)

Where did you guys read the latest chapter? (chapter 146)


----------



## Valkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Where did you guys read the latest chapter? (chapter 146)



Line Webtoon


----------



## hell no (Jul 20, 2014)

I think this is a bad manga. It starts out okay with some decent training and fighting but quickly degenerated into the realm of Korean drama shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Let's face it: DalDal deserves better than our wishywashy MC, a nicer guy who realises her feelings and treats her equally.



She literally only loves him because he was the only teenage male in her life and she had grand ideas to become a wife in the first place. 
So hopefully she'll get over it by the time this story ends.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 20, 2014)

Kazu said:


> It really didn't take very long for my interest in this to suddenly drop


lol, I lost interest in this a long time ago. It has absolutely gorgeous art, but the characters just aren't very interesting. Or they could be, if they weren't such cheap harem devices. 

By the way, for those of you who have trouble with Naver's stretched images, check here for solutions:


----------



## Rax (Jul 20, 2014)

DalDal


----------



## Luciana (Jul 20, 2014)

Kazu said:


> It really didn't take very long for my interest in this to suddenly drop



Same It's because it has nothing new to offer. I just read it for the sake of reading until the end.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2014)

So...this series needs a new non enemy male type to help dal dal recover...  If it's going ship heavy.  Yakuza young boss is already here and rehabilitated with a ton of hidden conflict.  

I just don't see jae and whatshername's romantic progression being worth reading.  Aside from the siblings.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 30, 2014)

At first I thought JaeGu is finally stepping up, but he only passed the ball to Queen. How can he ask her to confess, instead of being a man and doing it himself? 

He's down to his last romance option though, with first MoonYoung and now DalDal leaving him for other dudes.

And whatever happened to glasses girl with the blades? She pretty much was JaeGu's first friend, then simply dropped out after getting beaten by her sister in the tournament


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ch.147 ENG

Rich guy has such a valuable underling


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 2, 2014)

Does that boxer dude get any panel time? When was the last time he showed up?


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2014)

This is such a weak development


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 3, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> Does that boxer dude get any panel time? When was the last time he showed up?




He is pretty much the red heads weak sparring partner.
All of his potential has pretty much disappeared, when his only role became being her love interest.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 3, 2014)

I stopped reading this around what's her name's older brother conflict. Do you guys think this is worth getting back into? I stopped reading because it kinda turned into an uninteresting drama about nothing all that important. Then there was the fact that my favorite girl Lee Go Seul stopped showing up at all.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 4, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He is pretty much the red heads weak sparring partner.
> All of his potential has pretty much disappeared, when his only role became being her love interest.



Seriously? smh

Lee Mi Nam (or whatever his name was) is a weakling now huh...than I won't even bother catching up.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2014)

is anyone even still reading at this point? seriously just considering dropping it like hot shit.


----------



## Luciana (Aug 4, 2014)

Kirito said:


> is anyone even still reading at this point? seriously just considering dropping it like hot shit.



I'm still reading it, I don't even know why. It's not even "bad, but amusing"
I'm quite amazed its so popular in naver


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2014)

i'm still reading it. interested in soccer bro atm.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah well both of you are women (i think). seeing as girl the wilds is aimed at women and that women like romance and the k-drama formula to an extent, i say do what you do. im gonna be here pissed that because dal dal got shafted from the jae gu sweepstakes by a guy who doesn't know what he wants in life, the author gave her soccer bro as a consolation prize.

laziest move in manwha history but it's somewhat alright with me. jae gu and queen can both go rot in their utterly contrived shit of a love story. im gonna be happy with moon young and dal dal.


----------



## Luciana (Aug 4, 2014)

Kirito said:


> yeah well both of you are women (i think). seeing as girl the wilds is aimed at women and that women like romance and the k-drama formula to an extent, i say do what you do. im gonna be here pissed that because dal dal got shafted from the jae gu sweepstakes by a guy who doesn't know what he wants in life, the author gave her soccer bro as a consolation prize.
> 
> laziest move in manwha history but it's somewhat alright with me. jae gu and queen can both go rot in their utterly contrived shit of a love story. im gonna be happy with moon young and dal dal.



Yes, that's where the popularity comes from, still, eh  There are barely any kisses or even fucking hugs on this manga to be romatish.



> jae gu and queen can both go rot in their utterly contrived shit of a love story.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 4, 2014)

rip daldal
you were the best


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 11, 2014)

Soccer guy really was mature the way he difused the situation like and adult, although I would have prefered DalDal kicking their asses and soccer guy falling for her martial arts skills. That way there would been some much needed action too.

Best part was MoonYoung getting knocked out for running her mouth, then being carried away by Quuen on her bike


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh Queen, please don't end up in trouble again.....


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

I wouldn't really be too concerned with Queen. She's unmatched on the ring, and she has the financial backing of a giant corporation. There's probably not much that can trouble her. 

Jae-gu on the other hand... Anyone who wants to harm Queen would definitely go after him..


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2014)

That's true, but what if she got kicked out of Wild's? Though, them going after Jae Gu would really be bad. I'd hate to see Queen that scary again.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2014)

the guy wants revenge against queen by provoking her into a fight and creating a commotion in public...its very obvious. meanwhile jae gu continues his unfunny harem MC antics by making another girl cry and not outright telling her "IM NOT INTERESTED IN YOU IM INTERESTED IN QUEEN" but he's too pussy to because he wants to keep her around as insurance if ever queen rejects him

JAE GU SHOULD JUST DIE. PERIOD.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kirito said:


> the guy wants revenge against queen by provoking her into a fight and creating a commotion in public...its very obvious. meanwhile jae gu continues his unfunny harem MC antics by making another girl cry and not outright telling her "IM NOT INTERESTED IN YOU IM INTERESTED IN QUEEN" but he's too pussy to because he wants to keep her around as insurance if ever queen rejects him
> 
> JAE GU SHOULD JUST DIE. PERIOD.



You seriously haven't realized that Jae Gu is your standard oblivious male protagonist? He doesn't know that Dal Dal likes him, just like he still doesn't realize Queen's feelings for him.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> You seriously haven't realized that Jae Gu is your standard oblivious male protagonist? He doesn't know that Dal Dal likes him, just like he still doesn't realize Queen's feelings for him.



nah he knows. the chapter where he asked queen if she liked him was him testing the waters. no way he doesnt know. he's just being a humongous pussy.


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 17, 2014)

Loved Ch.149.
DalDal was hilarious punching herself in the face when she thought of soccer guy instead of JaeGu. Then running back to the bathroom when realising JaeGu is also there in her home and she's not exactly presentable   
That bastard does not deserve her 

Ch.150
I was waiting for Queen to send Jonathan flying, but she's too much of a lady for that. The cameraman might not leave the restroom alive, though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2014)

gotta read the new chapters

found this on fb:


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 20, 2014)

Legend said:


> gotta read the new chapters
> 
> found this on fb:



i want the queen one.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 23, 2014)

newest chapter was interesting, too bad queen didn't get to beat that dude up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 24, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> newest chapter was interesting, too bad queen didn't get to beat that dude up.



Yeah I'm kind of surprised about that as well...and by the sound of things, Moonyoung is gonna try to take that bodyguard on now? I'm assuming Queen wasn't going anywhere near full strength but...hmmmm. Wonder how this will play out.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2014)

wow, that was the best ending to a chapter in ages.

the author really needs to step up the pacing.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I'm kind of surprised about that as well...and by the sound of things, Moonyoung is gonna try to take that bodyguard on now? I'm assuming Queen wasn't going anywhere near full strength but...hmmmm. Wonder how this will play out.



Well, given how she's wearing a dress and heels, she's probably not at full strength. Unless Jonathan has another bodyguard, she could be able to take him down herself.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2014)

i dunno about this....black men are the supermen of manga and manwha and webtoons

i'd be totally fine with a team up, or a triple even with mr. rich boy doing his boxing thing. no shame in their game


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 31, 2014)

Damn...and things were just about to get good. Kind of an uneventful chapter...oh well.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2014)

I wonder if this will eventually lead to Jae Gu and/or his siblings getting kidnapped to provoke Queen?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 1, 2014)

so why didn't queen just take the camera???

she has enough money in the world to replace it, her reputation's not going down any further so might as well risk it, and the black guy is retarded for not putting any of the women in grapples.


this series is k-drama retarded and yall know it


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2014)

She didn't want to cause an even bigger mess than what was going on then. Plus i'm sure she's exhausted.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 1, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> She didn't want to cause an even bigger mess than what was going on then. Plus i'm sure she's exhausted.



>her reputation's not going down any further so might as well risk it

there are so many pros in taking the camera away forcefully it's not even funny. a few rumors aren't going to take down their estates.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, not rumors, but she COULD get her family and herself in trouble with the fight, and idk if she'd be able to cover it up like last time.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Well, not rumors, but she COULD get her family and herself in trouble with the fight, and idk if she'd be able to cover it up like last time.



Oh please...I agree w/ Kirito on this one. Purely plot induced stupidity. Her family can basically shit on everyone else in the country and it wouldn't even stir things up. Oh well, hopefully something entertaining comes out of these events at least...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2014)

Poor Yeoljeong Jang lol...he has no fuckin chance with Ina...


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Poor Yeoljeong Jang lol...he has no fuckin chance with Ina...



I feel like if he keeps pulling the Biden he might get some results.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't get it where is the tense after the villain gets kick on the face and fall on his back. At that moment he lost all charisma and respect so there is no point in this whole event.

But the ending 3 sons and a dog in the back... that was genius got to respect the dude for trying so hard.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2014)

Drivin the party van....fuck yeah lol


----------



## Revan21 (Sep 24, 2014)

Queen is in danger and Mr.Park calls Mr.Useless? Seriously?
Have the Korean National Guard go in, put a bullet into everyon's head, blackmail problem is solved without an issue 

The coach's courtship is absolutely hilarious, I want to seem more of that


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 24, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> The coach's courtship is absolutely hilarious, I want to seem more of that



This dude is the best part of the whole manhwa just give the guy a chance.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, there is finally some actual fighting again...sadly against fodder. I'm assuming #5 will fight Moonyoung, and possibly kick the crap out of her right before the cavalry arrives...leading them to all leave. I kinda feel like the top 5 will just be vastly superior to the rest of those shitties (and this could possibly lead to Jaegu actually wanting to train again).


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2014)

Just read the last 15 chapters in one go, that was pretty good! Things are progressing a bit, at least. And this thing with Jonathan devloped way quicker than I expected.

Now that everyone's going there, this is going to be one great battle!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh shit...5v5. Shit is going down...I repeat, SHIT IS GOING DOWN! lol



Also...

Would Bang


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh shit...5v5. Shit is going down...I repeat, SHIT IS GOING DOWN! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, who wouldn't? Though he'd bang you sooner than you could her 

And Queen is so sweet <333

 Dal Dal


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 20, 2014)

The new chapter. They finally started!

I doubt he's really down. Although that last kick to the head should have K.O.'d him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 20, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> The new chapter. They finally started!
> 
> I doubt he's really down. Although that last kick to the head should have K.O.'d him.



He should at least do some damage before going down for good.
Wonder when Dal Dal is  going to arrive


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2014)

My God...this dude is such a fuckin boss


That wrench...lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2014)

Holy shit that chapter just flew by...


----------



## Cromer (Oct 30, 2014)

Decently entertaining manwha so far.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 1, 2014)

What is the fucking point of them "fighting" ?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> What is the fucking point of them "fighting" ?



Because the action is so fuckin well done in this series? 

So yeah, it looks like Jaegu is going to have to solo everyone apparently? This isn't looking too good for Team Queen...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2014)

So hawt!

Gonna get some action now, though I thought Jae Gu would get in...wtf?...when is he going to get some action then? With the 2nd best?


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally! It was about damn time. Now take him out!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2014)

Biggest boob I saw that chapter was Jaegu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, thought for sure it was Jaegu next. Oh well...MOONYOUNG! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2014)

I need to catch up on this


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah finally, those smirks are dissipating.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2014)

Goddamnit I love Moonyoung so much...shut both of those assholes up almost instantly. Fuck yeah best-girl!...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, this chapter seemed much longer than usual...which is awesome! Also...dat roundhouse kick..hopefully she can land it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow, this chapter seemed much longer than usual...which is awesome! Also...dat roundhouse kick..hopefully she can land it.



Yeah, that would be really awesome!

And damn, Dal-Dal's mom  They're still on the road x'D


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, that would be really awesome!
> 
> And damn, Dal-Dal's mom  They're still on the road x'D



DalDal's mom is so legit...I woulda turned that car around after the first 30 mins or so of being lost lol. I kinda wonder what role (if any) DalDal will play in this little arc...assuming she even gets there before the entire thing gets resolved lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh shit...Jaegu just called Moonyoung a pig! Incoming Bloodlust I'm assuming...poor submission guy is about to get raped, and not even in the good way!  Wonder if any of Jonathan's guys will try to feel up the medic chick and then promptly get stomped into the ground? lol...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2014)

And here's the chapter!

Haha, damn! That guy's done for 

Also, that doctor's so funny (and hawt!)


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding me?  This is just ridiculous. If the images would really pose an issue Queen would have stepped in sooner and they would have taken this a lot more serious. I can't stand those schmucks any longer. Can Queen please kick their asses?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2014)

Did it suddenly get hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?  This is just ridiculous. If the images would really pose an issue Queen would have stepped in sooner and they would have taken this a lot more serious. I can't stand those schmucks any longer. Can Queen please kick their asses?



It's probably nothing and she's feeling ashamed just because... 

And that guy's going to die. Hard


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2014)

Moonyoung x Jaegu is dead... Everybody continue not to care.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if the photos are of her using the bathroom or something.....i hope she kicks everyone's ass. Poor Jae Gu's gonna get beat up by Moon Young.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Moonyoung x Jaegu is dead... Everybody continue not to care.



I care DAMNIT!  Best girl...nooooooo....

But seriously, kinda sad Moonyoung didn't use her Bloodlust against that fighter instead of against Jaegu  Oh well.


Welp, Queen is able to go all out now...incoming bloodbath.



@Darth lol, had an imgur link ready to go to link that exact page in this thread


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Moonyoung x Jaegu is dead... Everybody continue not to care.



Not anymore since it became apparant that the author drifted more towards Queen. A dozen of chapters ago.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 6, 2014)

These last few chapters have been a blast, finally some legit GofW fighting days. Would like to see Jae-Gu fighting again... :/


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 13, 2014)

The latest chapter:


He finally got it, it still wasn't as clear as I had hoped but damn, he got it!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 13, 2014)

Jae-gu needs to figure it out. Also nice move, Queen.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 13, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> The latest chapter:
> 
> 
> He finally got it, it still wasn't as clear as I had hoped but damn, he got it!



Well, it made "click" and he still didn't say it clearly, lol 
But at least something will change after this xD

That guy's mush now. But did she really punch him in the groin? It was a bit above, no?


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe that was a punch below the belt. 
I laughed hard when she broke his ribs  She obviously mad


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2014)

Jesus Christ...Jaegu is so fuckin dense 

Queen just wrecked that guy though...dat nut shot lol. "I...think I got hit too low" rofl...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow...Queen is actually...struggling? That is quite surprising. I thought for sure after her little talk with Jaegu it would simply be a rapestomp and that dude would get foddered. If he can read her movements to that extent, I wonder what she is going to have to do next chapter in order to beat him O_o


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2014)

How long til this arc ends and Jaegu confesses, jfc.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> How long til this arc ends and Jaegu confesses, jfc.



Til this arc ends? Probly 5-10 chapters...til he confesses?  I wouldn't get my hopes up of anytime soon...


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow...Queen is actually...struggling? That is quite surprising. I thought for sure after her little talk with Jaegu it would simply be a rapestomp and that dude would get foddered. If he can read her movements to that extent, I wonder what she is going to have to do next chapter in order to beat him O_o



It didn't feel like she was struggling at all to me. In fact, she put him in a stranglehold he couldn't get out of, and only let him go because he weirded her out lol. 

As for the rest, congrats he dodged a kick and might have landed a punch. It doesn't change the fact that he's still on the defensive. although he does have the mental advantage at the moment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> It didn't feel like she was struggling at all to me. In fact, she put him in a stranglehold he couldn't get out of, and only let him go because he weirded her out lol.
> 
> As for the rest, congrats he dodged a kick and might have landed a punch. It doesn't change the fact that he's still on the defensive. although he does have the mental advantage at the moment.



This. Let's see how far his advantage goes. If she gets really serious, that guy shouldn't be a problem. I guess.
And she could have just gotten rid of him at the beginning. It's a bit awkward she can get weirded out by something like that.

The doctor and the butler were hilarious  Jae Gu getting strangled, too


----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2014)

so, I sorta silently walked away from this some 20 chaps ago or so... something good happen since then or is the plot still meh other than the comedy?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 21, 2014)

haegar said:


> so, I sorta silently walked away from this some 20 chaps ago or so... something good happen since then or is the plot still meh other than the comedy?



Well...instead of it just being purely relationship drama, it reverted back into an action series. Lots of fighting these past 15+ chapters or so...


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pretty good. Has potential.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2014)

I skipped last chapter, but reading this made me want to go back one.  I'm liking disillusioned fanboy, even if most of this chapter was Cringe.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 27, 2014)

This is just drawing thisng out. They literally said he didn't do anything special and yet he was able to land a hit. Queen should be able to handle this fanboy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

Hahaha, no wonder that guy can foresee her moves when he studied her matches and was always there 

Hopefully this match ends next chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2014)

Moon Young in the fanboys flashback had me in hysterics.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 27, 2014)

So she was pooping when that creep took her picture. Wouldn't that be illegal?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow...wasn't expecting that kind of background for him. Him appearing with a random couch was pretty hilarious  Poor Moonyoung...looking all old and haggard in his flashbacks lol...

Goddamnit Jaegu, look at all the bullshit that you have caused!


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...instead of it just being purely relationship drama, it reverted back into an action series. Lots of fighting these past 15+ chapters or so...



ty that sounds good will catch up again prly then


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Moon Young in the fanboys flashback had me in hysterics.



Oh yeah, forgot to comment on that 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> So she was pooping when that creep took her picture. Wouldn't that be illegal?



What the hell, was that shown now? I totally missed it


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So she was pooping when that creep took her picture. Wouldn't that be illegal?



It's an underground fight club. He's already doing illegal things he doesn't care.

Also he just assumed that Queen was on the toilet when that picture was taken. I'm honestly expecting the pictures to just be her washing her hands on the sink or something.


----------



## Rax (Dec 27, 2014)

Gotta catch up on this soon


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> It's an underground fight club. He's already doing illegal things he doesn't care.
> 
> Also he just assumed that Queen was on the toilet when that picture was taken. I'm honestly expecting the pictures to just be her washing her hands on the sink or something.



Ah okay, so he Hollow was just assuming that. Yeah, I bet it was really nothing bad...


----------



## BoneMoney (Dec 28, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow...wasn't expecting that kind of background for him. Him appearing with a random couch was pretty hilarious  Poor Moonyoung...looking all old and haggard in his flashbacks lol...
> 
> Goddamnit Jaegu, look at all the bullshit that you have caused!



Yep, didn't expect that at all from him.  I thought It was pretty funny though and certainly unique.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 3, 2015)

New chapter 
powerful Zanpakutou

I decided too look at some old chapters and I noticed queen has been in almost all of them and the main focus was on her relationship with Jae Gu.
After this chapter I have strong believes the main pairing really is QueenxJae Gu and that Dal Dal is not so much a rival as I thought.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> New chapter
> powerful Zanpakutou
> 
> I decided too look at some old chapters and I noticed queen has been in almost all of them and the main focus was on her relationship with Jae Gu.
> After this chapter I have strong believes the main pairing really is QueenxJae Gu and that *Dal Dal* is not so much a rival as I thought.



Dat cover though 

It was really funny too see Queen being that amazed, but in my opinion a fighter of her caliber shouldn't have that many problems adapting by themselves and without any help. I mean, she probably could have done that by herself at some point, but would it have been in time? Jae Gu reacted quicker...
A bit of her arrogance plays a part as well in this, maybe (shock was too big? ).

I really liked how she changed her style everytime Jae Gu shouted. Awesome.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 3, 2015)

And people were saying I was crazy for thinking she was having trouble with this guy...she even admitted it. Jaegu coachin though...he did a pretty good job. That kick at the end, fuck yeah...


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 3, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Dat cover though
> 
> It was really funny too see Queen being that amazed, but in my opinion a fighter of her caliber shouldn't have that many problems adapting by themselves and without any help. I mean, she probably could have done that by herself at some point, but would it have been in time? Jae Gu reacted quicker...
> A bit of her arrogance plays a part as well in this, maybe (shock was too big? ).
> ...





SkitZoFrenic said:


> And people were saying I was crazy for thinking she was having trouble with this guy...she even admitted it. Jaegu coachin though...he did a pretty good job. That kick at the end, fuck yeah...



Queen is an advanced fighter with multiple years of experience. She should have the power to analyze the situation herself, at least against an opponent that has less power than her.
But I have experience with sparring matches and from my personal experience it's not completely strange for her to not notice it. As she is in the match she might not notice all the things a coach that is on the side lines notices.
The author could have gone both ways while keeping it realistic. The author choose for her to struggle but personally I would find it more plausible that she would be able to analyse the situation.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 3, 2015)

I, also, think its funny that she has a pattern that someone can predict, but way to go Jae Gu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 3, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Queen is an advanced fighter with multiple years of experience. She should have the power to analyze the situation herself, at least against an opponent that has less power than her.
> But I have experience with sparring matches and from my personal experience it's not completely strange for her to not notice it. As she is in the match she might not notice all the things a coach that is on the side lines notices.
> The author could have gone both ways while keeping it realistic. The author choose for her to struggle but personally I would find it more plausible that she would be able to analyse the situation.



Agreed...just seems like stupid plot bullshit in order to help ship Jaegu x Queen. Whatever, I don't hate the pairing at all...but this is clearly the primary reason for the author to do this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Randomaxe said:


> I, also, think its funny that she has a pattern that someone can predict, but way to go Jae Gu.



Well, everybody has a certain fighting pattern. And that guy is an ?ber fanboy, he just learned them all by heart...



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Agreed...just seems like stupid plot bullshit in order to help ship Jaegu x Queen. Whatever, I don't hate the pairing at all...but this is clearly the primary reason for the author to do this.



Hell yeah. I just hope this is going somewhere...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 4, 2015)

It is definitely going somewhere: DalDal is gonna hook up with older soccer bro, Moonyoung is gonna hook up with the fuckin wimpy ass kid, and Queen is going to hook up with Jaegu (and Yeoljeong Jang + Ina as a bonus ). It is predictable as fuck...but it doesn't really bug me too much tbh...


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 4, 2015)

As I mentioned earlier, I checked out the earlier chapters and besides the fact that I now noticed that the author focused on Queen and Dal Dal from the start, it was actually never really shown that Moonyoung saw Jae Gu as a potential lover, most of the time she tagged along or she teased him to get back at Dal Dal and/or Queen.

All in all, I just hope that, when this series ends, we get an ending where Jae Gu is actually together with someone and that it doesn't end like in most manga's where the MC ends up with no one at all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2015)

I totally agree with you guys. The thing is, you know how authors always make something come in between and then there's always a back and forth and stuff.

But hope dies last.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> It is definitely going somewhere: *DalDal is gonna hook up with older soccer bro,* Moonyoung is gonna hook up with the fuckin wimpy ass kid, and Queen is going to hook up with Jaegu (and Yeoljeong Jang + Ina as a bonus ). It is predictable as fuck...but it doesn't really bug me too much tbh...



Hahahahahaha, no. 


Anyways, dis fuckin' chap.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 10, 2015)

Jae-gu's gonna get beaten, i think. Hopefully they'll end this quickly so Jae-gu and Queen can work this out.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, Queen hasn't had a single decent fight in this entire manga. And she's supposed to be the best fighter in it. 

This is disappointing.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> Wow, Queen hasn't had a single decent fight in this entire manga. And she's supposed to be the best fighter in it.
> 
> This is disappointing.



Couldn't agree more. :/


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2015)

This was definitely an interesting chapter. Moonbae breaking down in tears and begging to rejoin Queen's fanclub...then said fanclub showing up and giving him his uniform back  So absurd.

Next week...Jaegu gon' get raped (not in the good way either). I truly can't imagine a world in which he can survive...unless bullshit happens where Queen gives _him_ fighting advice and blah blah blah...


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2015)

it's a fat bald dude..

You guys have no faith in Jae Gu. He's the MC for a reason!

He's got this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2015)

"Uh oh"  My thoughts exactly Jaegu...

Well, kinda figured the big guy would end up being secretly fast...all the other fighters have been well above average, so I highly doubt they would have recruited some massive dude who was super slow.

Was surprised to hear that Jaegu has been training every day with Moonyoung...I assumed that stopped a long time ago. I assumed this was just going to be a massive stomp, but if that is the case...he might stand a chance given the correct coaching (most likely by Queen).


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2015)

Haha, Jae Gu might think he's done for already 

Hopefully he gets out of the way in time


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 18, 2015)

The way Queen was fiddling


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2015)

Those two really have to get it on already.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2015)

Jaegu at the end...FUCK YEAH! Well, 3 outcomes I suppose: 1) He gets fuckin steamrolled...onto the next fight lol, 2) He hits him...but it only stuns/barely phases him, fight goes on, 3) Jaegu dumps everything into that hit and fucks up fat boy hard. I assume 2 is the most likely...but Jaegu doesn't seem to have much energy left, so this fight could be ending right now (in which case #3 is probably most likely...cuz I doubt he will actually lose lol).

DalDal and Kim will be arriving soon...finally.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2015)

FINALLY! He finally starts using that head of his. It's just a brainless sack of meat that is storming at him with not other strategy than flinging with his fists. Use the momentum against him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> FINALLY! He finally starts using that head of his. It's just a brainless sack of meat that is storming at him with not other strategy than flinging with his fists. Use the momentum against him.



Let's hope it works. But that sack of meat will also probably have lots of endurance. So hopefully Jaegu will get him in the temple or something.

And the others are finally almost there. How many chapters has it been already?


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2015)

Way too freaking long


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 31, 2015)

10/10 chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes! The win streak has continued, finally show us what you are made of (in front of Queen ).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuck yeah Jaegu! Wasn't expecting him to want to go balls out like that (getting rid of the handicap...so he can use any means necessary). Though I am sorta surprised Queen didn't say anything to him during the round break while everyone else did...oh well. DalDal & co. finally made it there as well, oh boy lol.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 31, 2015)

Jae-Gu      <3


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2015)

Dang, finally, everybody's there! And dang, I guess no risk, no gain, huh?

Good thinking there, Jae Gu!


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 2, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Fuck yeah Jaegu! Wasn't expecting him to want to go balls out like that (getting rid of the handicap...so he can use any means necessary). Though I am sorta surprised Queen didn't say anything to him during the round break while everyone else did...oh well. DalDal & co. finally made it there as well, oh boy lol.



I was surprised Queen didn't say anything too, but Jaegu probably got enough people helping him


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

Fuck, I need to catch up so bad


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 2, 2015)

Where you leave off?

The series has been kind of off and on for me, but lately its been pretty good


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 7, 2015)

Argh, are you fucking kidding me? Just when he showed some promise


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2015)

Man, is it so difficult to link to the chapter?!

Haha, Jae Gu got lucky - for a minute. Now he's getting crushed for real.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't believe Jaegu won because fatty ran off crying  Oh well...

Yeah, suspected Jason would wreck his shit as soon as the match started...and sure enough, that was the case lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 14, 2015)

First half with Insung and the kids was adorable..."I'll feed you ocean water!" lol...

So Jaegu thinks with a little strategy and understanding of his opponents movements he can somehow win? We'll see...


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2015)

What kind of MMA fighter learns Krav Maga?

Sounds completely counterintuitive for competitive fighting.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay, so Jae Gu is in real trouble now. Don't think he'll win this too. But maybe he'll get a good hit in/outmanoeuvre him somehow.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> First half with Insung and the kids was adorable..."I'll feed you ocean water!" lol...
> 
> So Jaegu thinks with a little strategy and understanding of his opponents movements he can somehow win? We'll see...



That was really cute. Beach chapter incoming, hell yeah! 



Darth said:


> What kind of MMA fighter learns Krav Maga?
> 
> Sounds completely counterintuitive for competitive fighting.



....he's fighting in the underground


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> What kind of MMA fighter learns Krav Maga?
> 
> Sounds completely counterintuitive for competitive fighting.



He wasn't used to using gloves and displeased by having to wear them. Competitive MMA clearly isn't his normal area of employment.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> What kind of MMA fighter learns Krav Maga?
> 
> Sounds completely counterintuitive for competitive fighting.



he's competing in underground matches. I'm amazed he is the only one that uses killing techniques.

This arc is taking an awful lot of time just for a few pictures which can easily be used to file a law suite or something. Heck why didn't they just film his underground playground and blackmail him back?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> he's competing in underground matches. I'm amazed he is the only one that uses killing techniques.
> 
> This arc is taking an awful lot of time just for a few pictures which can easily be used to file a law suite or something. Heck why didn't they just film his underground playground and blackmail him back?



It was already explained that it happens on private grounds and he kinda bribes anyone who'd try to make any problems (IIRC).


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Can't believe Jaegu won because fatty ran off crying  Oh well...



Just caught up and I thought this too.  Pretty disappointed with that ending


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2015)

underground fighting doesn't aim to kill either. Sounds like the author just wanted to incorporate a "strong sounding martial art" into the manga to add more suspense. You're not going to find any pure Krav Maga practitioners in any underground fighting ring.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2015)

I meant he might've had military training. Unless there are more Doujos/gyms who train practitioners than I am aware of.


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2015)

Probably my favorite fanart for this series:


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2015)

Holy shit Artgerm does it again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably my favorite fanart for this series:



Sweet JESUS! Amazing find...


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably my favorite fanart for this series:


Sweet Raptorjezus


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2015)

Just caught up on this, loving it so far. Fav is Lee Na


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2015)

new chapter's out on webtoons.

Jaegu would be so dead if this wasn't on official rules.


----------



## Soca (Feb 21, 2015)

Definitely. At least he's getting experience though. Now that other dude's hand is about to be broken


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it me, or does this fight look like a Jaegu training arc? Not that I  mind, I'm a firm believer that you get better by doing than just practicing it.


----------



## Soca (Feb 21, 2015)

He and Queen learned a lot I think.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2015)

I wish instead of this unofficial tournament style thing, Queen would have just kicked the little shits ass. Boooooo


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 21, 2015)

Randomaxe said:


> Is it me, or does this fight look like a Jaegu training arc? Not that I  mind, I'm a firm believer that you get better by doing than just practicing it.



Yeah, especially now that he started listening (kinda) to the coach.

The dude just undid his gloves and is going for him barehanded. I wonder who is going to stop him  *cough cough*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2015)

Poor Queen...waiting with the chair in hand but Jaegu said he didn't need it  lol...

Uh oh, gloves are off...SHIT IS GOING DOWN! (or Lee Na is gonna STOMP his ass before he even gets to Jaegu for breaking the rules lol...)


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2015)

Damn, nice chapter. Jae Gu is really gaining some experience here. The coach is hilarious 

Dal Dal and Queen are so cute ♥



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Poor Queen...waiting with the chair in hand but Jaegu said he didn't need it  lol...
> 
> Uh oh, gloves are off...SHIT IS GOING DOWN! (or Lee Na is gonna STOMP his ass before he even gets to Jaegu for breaking the rules lol...)



Yeah, that was really sweet 

I wouldn't be surprised if the Trio went it to stop the guy too, all at the same time.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 22, 2015)

What sort of Krav Maga practitioner *doesn't *follow through when he's grounded his opponent, a shitty one?


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 22, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Yeah, especially now that he started listening (kinda) to the coach.
> 
> The dude just undid his gloves and is going for him barehanded. I wonder who is going to stop him  *cough cough*



This was definitely my favorite part of the chapter.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably my favorite fanart for this series:



...

I am convinced that that is Samus in an alternate reality.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2015)

This chapter had so many godlike panels.

Daldal and Ina


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

God...I wanted Ina to fuck that dude up so hard. Really thought this was the chance to see her go all out (though that dude woulda gotten wrecked so fast it isn't even funny lol). DalDal did a good job fucking him up instead though 

Really happy Jaegu punched the fuck outta that cocky asshole...and that scene with Queen at the end  That ship is sailing quite nicely now (at least it fuckin better given the events of this arc).


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 28, 2015)

Ina was great.  This one's for Jaegu!

And Jaegu gut checked that sucka hard


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2015)

If Ina can't isn't going all out yet that means she's being saved for a real challenge. Hopefully that fight is legendary


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm... Weren't they supposed to have 5 members? So far, the long haired dude that looked like a girl, the Queen fanboy, the bulky dude and the guy who got his ass kicked today by Daldal. Where's the other top 1 guy?


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 28, 2015)

Dammit, I wanted to see Ina wreck that fucker so hard. But Jaegu was awesome on his own. You go ma man. Now secure your women in front of that douche .


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 1, 2015)

Jaegu was such a badass.  Doesn't matter he was getting hit after that other guy DQ'd.  All the ladies still love him.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

86 is up on Dicescans

Loved this chapter.  All that fuss over those photos...

And those comments


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

The pictures


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

I love how it made her even more liked and increased the company's stock.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmmm...while it is funny that those are the pictures that were posted, I truly wonder if those were really ALL the pictures that were taken. Like, I don't know the reasoning behind not uploading them (other than Jonathan is probably shitting his pants in fear)...but I wonder if others could potentially show up in the future? Or perhaps this arc was entirely meaningless lol...


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Heh, I can easily this this arc being entirely pointless in terms of the objectives that the group wanted to reach.  Doubt that any other pictures would appear.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 7, 2015)

One of those special chapters that make you curl up into the fetal position and cry yourself to sleep - out of regret for wasting life as you steadily fill with dread at the fact you will read next week's release.

I feel...* I FEEL!* ​


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Really?  I actually feel that this is one of the better chapters in a long time.  It actually had me genuinely laughing quite a bit.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2015)

That was quite the genuine troll.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> I love how it made her even more liked and increased the company's stock.



This so much 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hmmm...while it is funny that those are the pictures that were posted, I truly wonder if those were really ALL the pictures that were taken. Like, I don't know the reasoning behind not uploading them (other than Jonathan is probably shitting his pants in fear)...but I wonder if others could potentially show up in the future? Or perhaps this arc was entirely meaningless lol...



Lawl, don't look into it, this series is very lighthearted no chance ANYTHING bad will EVER happen.

I just feel a bit copped out. Why didn't the author use this arc to make the relationships more clear. There were more hints towards Queen and Jaegu but nothing really of which I would say: "Yep, the ship has sailed!".
In general kinda a let down, again... 

I fear that this series will be wrapped up in a rush at some point in time instead of working towards a satisfying ending.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

reaper, it's probably best to not expect anything solid relationship-wise until the very end.  The author is going to drag it out as much as possible.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> reaper, it's probably best to not expect anything solid relationship-wise until the very end.  The author is going to drag it out as much as possible.



But I don't really don't want that be the case  Like yeah, it would probably be much easier for them to finally hook up and then flash forward a few years to see their happy smilely sunshine lives together...however, if they hook up soon, there are so many other avenues you can take with the story. We can watch their relationship naturally progress (through good and bad), and it would be just so much more damn satisfying if this were the case. Hell, not even focusing on Jaegu/Queen...we can see how Moonyoung and DalDal react to the situation. Like yeah, Moonyoung has basically moved on...but we can see DalDal work things with soccer guy I suppose? Dunno...

But, like I mentioned before...it's much easier to just put the ship off and then end the series, which is unfortunate...


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, that was a bit of a let down.  It does kind of make you wonder what the point of the arc was.  I still enjoyed the fights though, so there's that I guess


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 14, 2015)

Chapter 37

Oh shit...they're going to the beach!  Obviously all of the girls are going to show up...can't wait for that fanservice. Hmmm...it seems like new girls might be joining in on the Jaegu harem (the 3 girls that were talking after the exams). New characters are always welcome imo.

So a month has passed since those events and Jaegu is still a complete pussy when it comes to talking to Queen. I don't know why I am surprised...but w/e. At least they'll be hanging out at night at his place (wonder what could possibly happen ). Poor DalDal getting shot down...brutal


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 14, 2015)

Still awkward as ever. I had hoped that it would be a bit better considering everything that has happened between him and Queen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2015)

Chapter 181

DalDal...starting to like older soccer bro :amazed (no real surprise there...).

And Queen just shows up right on time at the end, oh yeah...Jaegu totally is gonna take her to pound town, amirite?


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 21, 2015)

Lawl, DalDal and the uni guy is on the way, but makes me wonder why did the author start the story as a harem? To get people to read it? 
Jaegu really needs to up his game on Queen because I wouldn't be surprised if she came over to let out her problems with the arranged coupling.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Lawl, DalDal and the uni guy is on the way, but makes me wonder why did the author start the story as a harem to get people to read it?
> Jaegu really needs to up his game on Queen because I wouldn't be surprised if she came over to let out her problems with the arranged coupling.



Perhaps it started out as a harem to gauge the audience's opinion on best girl...and then the author would just go with that choice eventually? Dunno..never looked at popularity polls for this series (or just about any other for that matter). Or, like you said...it could simply be because everyone loves harems, so fuck it...just start it out as a harem lol.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm glad that it seems like DalDal will be out of the picture. 

Jaegu and Queen really need to start getting closer, hopefully the next few chapters will deliver on that front.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> I'm glad that it seems like DalDal will be out of the picture.
> 
> Jaegu and Queen really need to start getting closer, hopefully the next few chapters will deliver on that front.



Yeah and it looks like Moonyoung and...what's his face...are seemingly doing well (though they don't get much time together). Oh well...the Jaegu x Moonyoung dream died a long time ago


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

Was a Jaegu x Queen shipper from the beginning so I'm glad that the Jaegu x Moonyoung dream died and Jaegu x DalDal is dying. 

That said, do we know anything more about Jaegu's mother?  I don't remember if we were.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Was a Jaegu x Queen shipper from the beginning so I'm glad that the Jaegu x Moonyoung dream died and Jaegu x DalDal is dying.
> 
> That said, do we know anything more about Jaegu's mother?  I don't remember if we were.



Uhhh...I'm not sure? Both his parents are dead I'm assuming, right? Fuck it's been a long time since I read the start of this series lol.

Also...I like Queen, but Moonyoung > All


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Uhhh...I'm not sure? Both his parents are dead I'm assuming, right? Fuck it's been a long time since I read the start of this series lol.



Nope.  The father is dead but the mother left them once her husband died.  Jaegu was supposedly searching for her.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2015)

Could it be? A story where all but the main girl grow out of their inexplicable affection and develop relationships of their own?


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Was a Jaegu x Queen shipper from the beginning so I'm glad that the Jaegu x Moonyoung dream died and Jaegu x DalDal is dying.



I kind of liked Jaegu & Moonyoung though


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2015)

Chapter 183

Queen...just cuts off the duck's head in front of the kids...and "Sorry ducky, but you taste so good!" 

Man...little brother is like the ultimate wingman lol...too bad Queen was just as oblivious as Jaegu.

DalDal met and talked with Queen eh? Damn...she just does not give up ever, does she?


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2015)

So.......

Who are we supposed to ship exactly?

MoonyoungxJaegu OTP


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 28, 2015)

haha that confrontation on the stairs  Seriously uncomfortable

Poor queen.  She's pretty clueless.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2015)

Darth said:


> So.......
> 
> Who are we supposed to ship exactly?
> 
> MoonyoungxJaegu OTP



Moonyoung x Jaegu for life


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2015)

Darth said:


> So.......
> 
> Who are we supposed to ship exactly?
> 
> MoonyoungxJaegu OTP



Queen x Jaegu is the only acceptable pairing.


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Queen x Jaegu is the only acceptable pairing.



 Battlelines are being drawn.  I'm ok with QueenxJaegu, but MoonyoungxJaegu is where it's at.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Queen x Jaegu is the only acceptable pairing.



Damn straight  no need to draw this out any longer


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Damn straight  no need to draw this out any longer



[YOUTUBE]TcJ-wNmazHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Mar 29, 2015)

BoneMoney said:


> Battlelines are being drawn.  I'm ok with QueenxJaegu, but MoonyoungxJaegu is where it's at.



This guy gets it.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 4, 2015)

No surprise that he denies that he is dating one or the other since he isn't but I do hope that this arc will move things along.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesus...that escalated quickly lol. Can't wait for that fight (though I can't imagine a world in which DalDal actually wins....unless of course Queen throws the fight for some reason).

Fuckin Jaegu man...such a little bitch. JUST PICK ONE GODDAMNIT! Ugh...

Go Suel...outta nowhere. Had almost completely forgotten about her. Wonder if she will have any mild plot relevance again soon. I like Yeo Jung as well...love how she just straight up asked Jaegu what his relationships were with DalDal/Queen  Good times...


----------



## Morglay (Apr 4, 2015)

That was the most manly bitch fit I have ever seen.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2015)

Now that's a fight I'm actually interested in.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2015)

is the plot still moving at a glacier pace?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2015)

What          plot?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2015)

that answers that


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2015)

Best chapter in awhile tbh. Last arc was great but those panels made me grin so much my jaw started hurting


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

How hilarious would if be if while DalDal and Queen are fighting...Jaegu bails and hooks up with Moonyoung while they are busy  lol...one can dream.


----------



## BoneMoney (Apr 4, 2015)

Please let that happen 

Jaegu needs to hurry up and choose a girl moonyoung  before they all turn on him.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2015)

^Now that would be funny


----------



## Morglay (Apr 5, 2015)

He notices  whilst Moonyoung is bending to reach into the cradle.


----------



## BoneMoney (Apr 7, 2015)

seminal fluid druid said:


> is the plot still moving at a glacier pace?



I really enjoy the manga, but this is one of the slowest stories ever.  I usually wait 2 or 3 weeks so I can see a little bit of progress.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 8, 2015)

Message from Zhena (the artist) directed towards the Western audience:

Chapter 153

I can only imagine what kind of laughably inappropriate stuff is going to get requested lol. Here's hoping for some delicious 3-way action to get chosen


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

Chapter 184-186

SHIT IS GOING DOWN!


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2015)

Jaegu 

The fight is off to a decent enough start.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

I love how Kim Yeo Jung is just spouting out sage wisdom to Jaegu lol, so absurd. But she is right, Jaegu needs to man the fuck up and pick either DalDal or Queen (man it hurts not seeing Moonyoung in that one panel...but ugh, whatever).


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 11, 2015)

Even a retard with an IQ of 50 would realize that those two have feelings for him 

Why is the MC always a stupid, spineless and brainless cunt? I knew from the start that it would get dragged out but even when they literally thrown themselves onto him he still brushes it of


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2015)

How often do love interests actually fight over the main character like that? 
And this dense fuck needs it spelled out to him that he can't just keep leading girls on


----------



## BoneMoney (Apr 11, 2015)

The fight is heating up.  I don't think we'll have any sort of winner here.  They'll either both realize that Jaegu needs to decide or they'll decide to share him


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

Pretty sure Jaegu is going to find out about the fight...realize it is because of him, say something stupid like "I don't like either one of you more than the other", fight stops...more rage.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 11, 2015)

He's probably going to say something like "I'm not ready to be more than friends"---which is pretty understandable given his life up to now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2015)

Jaegu, what in the fuck?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh man...that fuckin text  That guy is such a boss...

DalDal is right though...Queen can't even confess. She does have feelings for Jaegu obviously, but if neither her nor Jaegu can confess, then fuck it...step aside.

Also, Gangrok and Yeojung  I like Yeojung, and how absurdly forward she was about him (you're cute, here...drink this, and gimme your number lol)..but Moonyoung likes him goddamnit...if that bastard bails on her, I'm gonna be furious (because then Moonyoung won't have anyone )


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 18, 2015)

DalDal is correct, she keeps putting tons of time and effort into expressing her love for him even though he keeps being indecisive all the while it looks like Queen is just acting like she can get whatever she wants with a single phone call, even Jaegu.

Of course, as was said in the previous chapter, Jaegu is playing a huge part in this as well, after everything that he's experienced with the girl's he's still acting like there is nothing between them.

I really hope the author takes this to the next level and even starts the final arc (with the fiance of Queen and the interest of DalDal in that jock)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 25, 2015)

Well...that got broken up fairly easily. Poor Moonyoung lol...only voice of reason, gets hit for it.

Kim Joon Gu at the end...trying to mimic her friend. Such good times lol...


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2015)

So can that guy take Daldal out of the equation already
She deserves better

And lmao at that college student


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2015)

Pretty sure the college guy's a red herring. 

college guy hitting on a high school girl? nah...


----------



## reaperunique (May 2, 2015)

Lol that college chick  She has the hots for football boy and thinks that some high school teen is trying to take him from her.

Seriously though, take DalDal the fuck out already. Either with the college football boy or some other dude. 
I get that the writer wants to develop the main characters more and let them naturally grow out of their crush for the MC but I'm more interested in Queen and her arranged marriage and how Jaegu is finally going to grow a pair and take some initiative.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 2, 2015)

I liked that the shop was named Coffee Naver lol...subtle. Surprised DalDal actually opened up to older-soccer-brother-nim (and then immediately got passed off to the chick that wants to bang him lol). Also, in Queen's internal monologue "I didn't realize DalDal felt that strongly about Jaegu." REALLY? You mean the chick who is the epitome of overly attached has strong feelings for Jaegu? >.>

That contest winner though...Queen vs Ronda Rousey (and both in wedding/elegant dresses). Good times!


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2015)

Queen fighting in a wedding dress?

Dear god I want more.


----------



## Cromer (May 2, 2015)

Last image of this week's chapter...is that supposed to be Ronda Rousey, Furious 7 style?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, that was the image the contest winner wanted (well, somewhat at least).


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

Chapter 188 or 189 or 190? Released this week anyway. 

That new development tho.


----------



## reaperunique (May 9, 2015)

chapter 188 of the story of 190 chapters overall (two were non story related ) 

And those chicks are in for some serious trouble if they keep this up 

Is that dude even denser than Jaegu btw? You can tell from a fucking mile away who is a fucking smoker from their freaking stench 

This pointless arc might as well end with DalDal falling for Jaegu even more after she finds out that soccer boy is even more gullible than Jaegu :rofl


----------



## Cromer (May 9, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> chapter 188 of the story of 190 chapters overall (two were non story related )
> 
> And those chicks are in for some serious trouble if they keep this up
> 
> ...



Depends how bad the habit is, and the person's attitude otherwise to the tobacco. Living with my parents, I had a half-pack a day rate with my mom none the wiser until something else much worse happened. And by then I'd pretty much quit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 9, 2015)

Man...DalDal's rape face was amazing. I'm glad she didn't take shit from her like, AT ALL lol (though I don't see why she would have any reason to in the first place). DalDal's mom even kept it real too...good times.


----------



## reaperunique (May 9, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Depends how bad the habit is, and the person's attitude otherwise to the tobacco. Living with my parents, I had a half-pack a day rate with my mom none the wiser until something else much worse happened. And by then I'd pretty much quit.



Yeah, well, I don't think you cannot not notice it when she JUST lit and smoked one in broad daylight.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2015)

The red font and the glowing eyes with the darkened face sold this chapter for me. 

Also Dal dal's mom is awesome


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 11, 2015)

Finally caught up to chapter 187. A cousin recommended this and at first I was going to drop it after the first few chapters, but the realistic themes with a lot of comedic and nonsensical stuff kept me hooked for some reason lol. I see the author's more character-driven as opposed to story progression but poor Jaegu...


----------



## Romanticide (May 11, 2015)

That smoking chick is not gonna last long if she keeps smoking and messing with dal dal.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2015)

Hopefully...because this little side arc is terrible.


----------



## Cromer (May 11, 2015)

Bitch Unni has a death wish


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2015)

189 

The blue mountain that floats in the sky
The strong ship on a high wave 
That's who we are 
Like flowers on a field 
Beautiful and strong
That's who we are
We are the invulnerable Wilds, Wilds' flowers.

 Greatest school song ever.


----------



## reaperunique (May 16, 2015)

OK, it's official Jaegu is a genuine retard  How many people have said that he needs to make things clear? Pretty much everyone that is somewhat close to him I believe.
Why do writers almost always have to make the MC in these kinds of series a retard with an EQ that is at the absolute freezing point?

I really had to laugh at the DalDal and the other chick. Just too good .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 16, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> OK, it's official Jaegu is a genuine retard  How many people have said that he needs to make things clear? Pretty much everyone that is somewhat close to him I believe.
> *Why do writers almost always have to make the MC in these kinds of series a retard with an EQ that is at the absolute freezing point?*
> 
> I really had to laugh at the DalDal and the other chick. Just too good .



Because if the main characters weren't retarded like they always are...the series would be done in 5 chapters. It's just easier to make the MC oblivious, because anyone with half a brain would find best girl, and pick best girl...no absurd drama bullshit like there is in manga/manhwa. That would however be an incredibly boring harem to read though lol.

DalDal and her senior...that was amazing lol. Really glad that dude called out Jaegu for his retarded bullshit (even though Jaegu is still fuckin clueless).


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2015)

That conflict resolution 

And I wonder how many times Jaegu has to be called out on his blindness before he gets it


----------



## reaperunique (May 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Because if the main characters weren't retarded like they always are...the series would be done in 5 chapters. It's just easier to make the MC oblivious, because anyone with half a brain would find best girl, and pick best girl...no absurd drama bullshit like there is in manga/manhwa. That would however be an incredibly boring harem to read though lol.
> 
> DalDal and her senior...that was amazing lol. Really glad that dude called out Jaegu for his retarded bullshit (even though Jaegu is still fuckin clueless).



Yeah, I know that, but I can't help but wonder about it time and time again. I guess it's a coping mechanism


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 23, 2015)

Ep 190-192? (still can't figure out that stupid numbering system)

Dat Moonyoung at the start  Fuck yeah...

Love how that chick tried seducing Jaegu and taking him to what I assume is a love hotel...but he instead just takes her to the police station lol. Good times. Also, DalDal and her senior are awesome together...


----------



## dream (May 23, 2015)

Jaegu's denseness actually ended up being awesome for once.


----------



## reaperunique (May 23, 2015)

This series just reached a whole new level


----------



## hehey (May 23, 2015)

That chich knew what she was doing though


----------



## Cromer (May 23, 2015)

Fucking hell, move over Natsurium, JaeGurium is 15 times denser


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 6, 2015)

anymore

Does that douche never learn  ?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

This cannote end well for Jonathan and Fiancee. Threatening Jae Gu is not a good idea. Queen's about to go full Heiress Mode on them now.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2015)

I can't be the only one who's hoping jaegu gets some sense knocked into him by these thugs right? 

Seriously, the guy deserves a little beating.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

You mean like realizing he needs to get the love triangle sorted out, or something else?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2015)

Kinda surprised that dude is being such a little bitch about Queen and Jaegu ("they made a fool outta me, and they are just high schoolers!"). What a joke...and needing Jonathan's help too, pathetic. As soon as those guys barged into the house...I knew Moonyoung's dad was gonna fuck them up lol. He may look horribly outta shape, but the guy DOES run a boxing gym. 

I love how Jaegu is constantly getting yelled at about being utterly fuckin oblivious in regards to the girls around him, and yet he still isn't getting a clue lol. Welp, let's see how long he can hold out against these guys before help arrives, or before he gets kidnapped lol...


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> You mean like realizing he needs to get the love triangle sorted out, or something else?



What else is there?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

Darth said:


> What else is there?



Ok, i just wasn't sure. Sorry.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2015)

OH SHIT...QUEEN IS FUCKIN MAD! lol

Man, she curbstomped the shit outta Jonathan. Fuck that guy. Welp, DalDal here to save the day...and to talk shit/call out Queen too.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

While it's pure luck/plot that DalDal got there at that exact moment, Queen's probably got no counterargument to the fact that she's both the reason for Jae-Gu being in danger and not the one to save him


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> While it's pure luck/plot that DalDal got there at that exact moment, Queen's probably got no counterargument to the fact that she's both the reason for Jae-Gu being in danger and not the one to save him



True, but this is just forced drama bullshit. Now Queen will feel super responsible, possibly even backing off Jaegu (and maybe even hanging out more with that dipshit she is arrange-marriaged to). It'll all culminate in Jaegu eventually confessing and blah blah blah, generic ass series. Oh well.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2015)

Hm, i wonder how long this fiancee crap will last? Hopefully Queen will call it off and take some time to herself to relax.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck off DalDal.  Go die in a ditch.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow the daldal hate in here is real. 

Why cant we just all get along?


----------



## Cromer (Jun 17, 2015)

Based DalDal...though she just needs to give up on that headcase Jae-Gu.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Daldal acts like she owns Jae Gu half the time. Plus she thinks all she needs is to cook for him/invade his space and he'll like her.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 17, 2015)

How long must the author torture us with this bullshit  
i can't help but continue reading just to see how it'll end.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations Daldal you've been officially promoted to best girl.

That black guy is kinda tall tho. U might need some help.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 20, 2015)

In case people want to read it:
Chapter 175! 

Lol the black dude, not even fazed  Although, taking a full blown dollyo chagi to the head like that, even if comes from a girl (women develop less muscle due to testosterone, etc. that's why I'm stating this), would knockout ANY ONE!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Holy shit DalDal


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 20, 2015)

Daldal. you can't beat this dude. Queen will probably have to step in somehow.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank God...she actually kissed him (even then, I doubt Jaegu will understand what that was for...because he is a fuckin retard). That knee though...RIP that guy's nuts. "Hey Black Guy!" lol...fuckin DalDal. Welp, this'll be a tough fight for sure. Assuming Moonyoung and Queen are currently on their way...cuz DalDal is gonna need some backup.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 20, 2015)

^Didn't she kiss him before tho? It didn't amount to shit.


DalDal about to learn today, don't fuck with the black guy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> ^Didn't she kiss him before tho? It didn't amount to shit.
> 
> 
> DalDal about to learn today, don't fuck with the black guy.



Did she? I honestly can't remember. I feel like she tried in one of the first chapters, but he blocked it with his hand (lol). I don't recall anything after that though (unless it was a kiss on the cheek or something).


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 20, 2015)

She attempted to, but Jae Gu did block it.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 20, 2015)

"Hey, you knocked my glasses off. Go pick them up." Jeff who lives in man mode.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, it's over.  Dal Dal won.  Good game Queen, go find someone else or become the Ice Queen we all know you truly are.  Least that's how it should be.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, it's over.  Dal Dal won.  Good game Queen, go find someone else or become the Ice Queen we all know you truly are.  Least that's how it should be.



Come on man...we both know it'll end with Jaegu and Queen whether we like it or not.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2015)

Chapter 55



That glorious tag-team action!

Jonathan needs to hurry and charge that phone...cuz big black guy is going serious Hulk mode


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 27, 2015)

Given how this series progressed so far. I doubt anything major will happen...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, I assume Jonathan will make the call...things settle down, DalDal talks more shit on Queen...and that's it? I assume Queen will continue to feel pretty shitty about this situation for a while and I have no idea how Jaegu will react as a result of this (who knows, maybe he distances himself from all the girls in order to make sure those thugs don't harm his family? Doubtful, but you never know).


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 28, 2015)

Anything to stretch out this series


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2015)

raw

Kids to the rescue? and Dal Dal needs to get her shit straight. As if what's happened is Queens fault .


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 4, 2015)

As expected, nothing happened... Fuck the author of this series, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is too chicken to do anything. He is just dragging this series as much as possible.

"Pay your bills" 

Seriously, if he doesn't get together with Queen, that kid will kick him out at some point.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2015)

the younger brother is hilarious  kid is awesome


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah that was a pretty massive copout letting the kids be the ones that resolve the issue  Oh well, good on Jeff for not actually attacking the kids too, I guess? 

Queen's issues got resolved with a shoulder massage, lolwut. So absurdly random...

Welp, Insung is here so next chapter should be funny at least (though I really hope he tries to clear things up about what Queen was doing at the time and stuffs). Unless of course he just dropped by for that "Pay your bills!" joke 

Least we don't have to see DalDal being super cunty anymore (hopefully).


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2015)

Daldal needs to lay off. Queen isn't the problem in this, it's Jonathan and his shitty associates. Jae Gu needs to stop being so oblivious though.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 4, 2015)

Based Insung


----------



## Cromer (Jul 4, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Daldal needs to lay off. Queen isn't the problem in this, it's Jonathan and his shitty associates. Jae Gu needs to stop being so oblivious though.



Far as I'm concerned Jae Gu is the dumb fuck in all this.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2015)

well he obviously likes Queen, he's just too dumb to realize it...Dal Dal has lost the fight already.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 11, 2015)

*http://raw.senmanga.coma/Mahou_Shoujo_of_the_End/38/1*

My God...Insung is the greatest fuckin wingman of all time!


*Spoiler*: __ 














Welp, WAR WERE DECLARED! That means the beach chapters are gonna be SO over the top...cannot wait for that glorious fanservice. Also, lol @ the experts they brought to fix a water heater...such good times.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 11, 2015)

It's Ramadan, so much saabisu is bad for my health


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2015)

Ep 197-199 (they really need to make this bullshit clearer)

Oh shit..."Foot Volleyball" 2v2 against the guys from the underground tournament! This should be entertaining. Either DalDal x Queen utterly stomp them, or whatever is left of their friendship completely shatters to pieces! Fun times for all!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 18, 2015)

This is getting irritating.  i just want Queen to properly confess already.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2015)

With Jaegu out of the picture, this series has suddenly become amazing.  Just saying...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2015)

Ep 198-200

Welp, time for 4v4 (with that poor old man as the ref, lol). This could be pretty fun...

Oh shit...Queen/Insung's Grandfather appeared at the car wash! I'm assuming he is going to talk shit on Jaegu and tell him he's no longer allowed to be near Queen...or some generic bullshit like that. Here's hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2015)

So grandpa is gonna either say to stay away or do something else.


----------



## Savior (Jul 25, 2015)

You read this series and you really have to wonder what the author is doing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2015)

The more I think about it, the more likely it is this meeting won't be a simple dismissal of Jaegu by the Grandfather. I kinda have a feeling he will tell Jaegu how much Queen has changed since meeting him, and might even tell him that Queen loves him (because let's be real, unless SOMEONE tells him, Jaegu will never fucking understand that). So it's either: Grandpa says stay the fuck away from Queen, or tells Jaegu that she wants to bang him.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 25, 2015)

Savior said:


> You read this series and you really have to wonder what the author is doing.



Good thing I dropped this a few years ago..... as well as others. I come here only to find out the main still is a dumbass and not fighting. The author fooled us all when it came to the beginning of the manga.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2015)

Ep 199

Oh shit...the teamwork! Come from behind time! lol...

So Queen's grandfather was fairly predictable (though he seems like a pretty cool guys and not a giant asshole). Jaegu telling him they are just good friends and nothing more...and the grandfather is just like, "lol, ok sure". Insung got totally rocked at the end of that though, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2015)

Daldal dimples.  Fucking God warrior on the field right there. The words were meaningless prior to that moment so I deleted them from my memory.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2015)

Kind of a pointless chapter. Nothing but fluff really. Was hoping for a little more "something"...

Oh well.


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 6, 2015)

Caught up with the last fifty chapters I was behind with. 
While it's nice to see some actual fighting here and there, the story seems to be all over place and still heading nowhere, even more so than before. Why are they having a stupid football match with B-rank villains, instead of focusing on their actual problems?
The author is juggling way too many charactes, bringing in useless new ones (like the other guy in DalDal's life, his annoying little brother and the smoker bitch) all the time, instead of making use of the old ones. What happened to the mobboss guy or the glasses girl with the blades who was the first friend of JaeGu ? She got like a single panel in the last 100chapters?
And JaeGu is even bigger idiot than before. Everyone keeps telling him he's in a love triangle, and he just keeps denying the fact 

No use reading this weekly, I'll be back after another fifty chapters


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2015)

Grandpa's blushing had me in stitches


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 9, 2015)

"He's so reliable!" Oh God, Jaegu's harem is starting to go in weird directions now, lol. Wonder if Grandpa is going to help ship Jaegu x Queen like Insung is doing?

Predictably, Queen/DalDal won their match. Teamwork and such, I guess? Meh.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2015)

Soon Grandpa will be making excuses to casually run into Jaegu, and casually bring up his fondest wish to live to see his great grandchildren from his eldest grandchild and what he has always dreamed-to-be-his-grand-son-in-law-who-is-cut-from-the-same-integrity-and-hardworking-blue-collar-cloth-as-himself


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Soon Grandpa will be making excuses to casually run into Jaegu, and casually bring up his fondest wish to live to see his great grandchildren from his eldest grandchild and what he has always dreamed-to-be-his-grand-son-in-law-who-is-cut-from-the-same-integrity-and-hardworking-blue-collar-cloth-as-himself



Definitely seems like the route the author's taking...


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 15, 2015)

Goddammit, I'm still reading this even though nothing fucking happens  What was the point of this chapter? They can still go on the trip and it's obvious the grandpa is a tsundere. What a load of crap. This series is going nowhere anytime soon thanks to this. The grandpa scared Yaegu and now he'll be afraid to make any further advances.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 15, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Goddammit, I'm still reading this even though nothing fucking happens  What was the point of this chapter? They can still go on the trip and it's obvious the grandpa is a tsundere. What a load of crap. This series is going nowhere anytime soon thanks to this. The grandpa scared Yaegu and now he'll be afraid to make any further advances.



The point was that now even Grandpa is fully on the Jaegu train. He knows he is hard working, kind towards others, cares about his family, etc. Would rather have this than the stupidity of that volleyball soccer stuffs (though this isn't much better). Whatever, beach trip confirmed...glorious fanservice incoming!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2015)

So grandpa was like Jae Gu when he was younger. Interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 22, 2015)

Episode 202

Swimsuit shopping with 3 hot girls...should be fun, right? Chick working the counter is super cunty though (even to the nice lady from the bus). Assuming Queen is going to step in next chapter and set her shit straight.

DalDal got totally rocked in the changing room, lol. I thought the black one looked nice on Moonyoung...maybe a little plain  I hope they all just get bikinis matching the ones that were in Jaegu's imagination...that would be sexy times


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2015)

OH SHIT

QUEEN WITH THAT MASTER LEVEL CHESS GAMBIT

DALDAL JUST GOT PLACED INTO CHECK....... MATE?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2015)

Didn't expect that kind of move from her


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 29, 2015)

Really glad Insung told Jaegu that Queen knew what she was doing and how to approach the situation properly. You can't always just go full force at something...sometimes you have to be subtle. That ending was fuckin perfect (as was DalDal's response ). I wonder if anything will actually come out of this next chapter, or if DalDal is just going to storm off immediately?

Beach chapter hype!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2015)

Queen with the savage moves.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 5, 2015)

So, Season 1 over...dare we hope for a more focused story in season 2?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2015)

So no new stuff til Oct 2.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

Season 1 End? Was...not expecting that. Wonder what the significance of that is? Is this going on a temporary break? Oh well...looking forward to this trip!

Edit: Just checked...author/artist have health issues apparently, and Oct 11th is projected return. Fuck my life...


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2015)

lol wtf. End of season 1? That was so random... Didn't even know it was "seasonal"...


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 5, 2015)

Like most: lol what now? A Season ending? So anti-climatic. Nothing fucking happened. The only thing that got settled was that we have a love triangle.
We wasted 200 fucking chapters for this? Fuck that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

God...I wonder if maybe they'll change the protagonist from Jaegu to Queen or something weird. Like, what other reason is there for having a "season end" if they are literally just going to pick up things immediately after this small IRL break?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2015)

I think the season thing was to help the author and artist get over health issues and find a new place to work at.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

BASED QUEEN AGREEING TO HOLD BACK HER SSJ POWERS AGAINST KRILLIN-DALDAL, BUT SHE'S GONNA BRING DOWN THE GENKI-DAMA OF HER LOVE DOWN ON JAEGU'S DICK DURING THAT VACATION GETAWAY


----------



## CrystalDust613 (Sep 21, 2015)

Honestly I wouldnt mind if they took a longer break.A few months off for the creators would be good,they have been working hard for a long time.

Anyone got any ideas on how many more chapters this will last?up to 300?or maybe 400?


----------



## Blade (Sep 21, 2015)

Why Jaegu is still so beta and dense? Goddamn.


----------



## CrystalDust613 (Sep 21, 2015)

Blade said:


> Why Jaegu is still so beta and dense? Goddamn.



He kind of reminds me of kodaka from haganai and hachiman from oregairu.He knows of their feelings but doesn't want to admit because it might ruin their relationship.So he keeps himself in self denial,you can tell he kept asking the car wash friend.


----------



## Blade (Sep 21, 2015)

I mean, after 200+ chapters, he is stll the same beta without becoming badass or at least more confident.


----------



## CrystalDust613 (Sep 21, 2015)

Well that isnt completely true.He has more confidence in himself now and at least defends himself when he meets an enemy compared to just submitting to them.You also have to take into account the time in the manhwa,its only been around 3/4 year.To make that much improvement id say hes pretty good already


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2015)

Chapter 205!

It's back!

Moonyoung totally farted 
Oh God...New girl in the harem ALREADY!? Season 2 startin out strong!


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2015)

Starting off strong?  Pls, Skitz.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 11, 2015)

The way Jaegu and Queen were this chapter show how the next 200 chapters will go.
Another online comic going down the drain due to indecisive authors.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2015)

New girl gonna win clearly  That would be such a massive slap in the face it would be hilarious...


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 11, 2015)

Like that is ever going to happen


----------



## Cromer (Oct 11, 2015)

So...I guess I don't need to bother anymore, right?


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, no point in bothering as I doubt that this will get better until perhaps the very end when Queen wins.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> New girl gonna win clearly  That would be such a massive slap in the face it would be hilarious...



Hehe, she's hot. And got an immense rack. But she'd probably not going to go home with them, so...

...unless she's actually an exchange martial artist from China who's going to their school after the break 

As for Jae Gu's uncertainty etc....That guy is emotionally scarred, people. It takes a bit more than a few months to get over shit like that (for some people, at least). Even if tits and asses are involved.

...but yeah, he at least knows what the deal is now. So I wonder how much longer him deciding on something will take. Maybe he'll even say outright he wants to stay friends with everybody? 

Anyway, the last 20 chapters were really fun


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

Chapter 206

Jeez, DalDal and Queen were acting super cunty towards that Chinese girl.

King's game...oh boy, that always leads to fun times. DalDal thinking she is super smooth with faking an injury so she can get a piggyback ride from Jaegu. Too bad he's dense as hell, lol.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 206
> 
> Jeez, DalDal and Queen were acting super cunty towards that Chinese girl.
> 
> King's game...oh boy, that always leads to fun times. DalDal thinking she is super smooth with faking an injury so she can get a piggyback ride from Jaegu. Too bad he's dense as hell, lol.



I get that they don't want another rival but was all of that really necessary?
They are lucky Jaegu is one dense, almost on a retarded level, friend


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

Almost? Pretty sure he went full retard a long time ago...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 18, 2015)

Jae Gu is emotionally fucked up. Give him that at least. And only a few months passed since the changes in his life came about. At least he's aware of the girls liking him now...

And Dal Dal really does seem to like him a fucking lot. She'll still end up with the Uni guy though, right?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 25, 2015)

New chapter's out!

Haha, Queen just can't hold back. Would be so funny if these guys get in trouble with some gangsters again...like Jakdu


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2015)

Why is she so jealous? Girl trying to thank Jaegu for saving her life. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

Dat fanservice chapter. Fuckin DalDal ruining things as per usual. Moonyoung just wanted to get some oil rubbed on her by Gangrok, and DalDal totally twat-blocked her.

At this point, I'm assuming the Jakdu plotline is going to intersect with the main group's. Hot Chinese girl is part of a large gang family, and blah blah blah. Fun times.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 25, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Dat fanservice chapter. Fuckin DalDal ruining things as per usual. Moonyoung just wanted to get some oil rubbed on her by Gangrok, and DalDal totally twat-blocked her.
> 
> At this point, I'm assuming the Jakdu plotline is going to intersect with the main group's. Hot Chinese girl is part of a large gang family, and blah blah blah. Fun times.



Yeah, Dal Dal was hilarious 

New harem members for Jae Gu!?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2015)

I feel so bad for that Chinese girl.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2015)

Smoke said:


> I feel so bad for that Chinese girl.



Yeah, being so threatening/rude is unwarranted. There are better ways to show her Jae Gu's off limits...


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 27, 2015)

LIKE FUCKING KISSING HIM!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2015)

Chapter 208

Beach Volleyball time, awwww yeah. Dat fanservice  Well, Chinese girl called out Queen on her bullshit. I honestly cannot imagine a world where Queen/DalDal win and Chinese girl just backs off (otherwise wtf was the point of this).

Fun seeing glasses girl out swim Insung on the jet-ski though, lol. Poor Moonyoung is gonna get a horrible sunburn though


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 1, 2015)

This really is never going to go back to martial arts, is it ? I think the author started out with a martial arts to lure in people but went with what he really wanted to do. Fuck him/her!

It's funny that Queen dares to say that she is his girlfriend. IF ONLY she had the balls to say that to his face


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 2, 2015)

Haha, this is going to be fun. They'll probably lose, it's going to be funnier that way


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2015)

i need to start reading this again

fml


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

Chapter 209

The old man just calmly telling them the rules in perfect Korean and Chinese, lol.

Well as expected, the Chinese girls are apparently Volleyball All-Stars. Didn't expect them to stomp this hard though. Here's hoping the Queen/Moonyoung team is able to do better (they always have good synergy, so they should be fine). When Moonyoung gets serious...my God, such sexy times! 

Pretty surprised Jakdu didn't get his ass completely handed to him though  He did end up having to work off the debt though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2015)

Haha, the old man is golden!! 

And they really should lose, even with their super athletic conditions, the others have the better technique and experience. We'll see.

That poo on Moonyoung's back though


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2015)

It was a genius moment.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2015)

Chapter 210

Grandpa with the Hawaiin shirt and ukulele  Well, Moonyoung and Queen are making the Chinese girls go all out now. Knew it couldn't stay that one-sided for long...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2015)

Bwahaha, Grandpa's here. This is going to get even funnier. By the end of this holiday he'll adopt Jae Gu xD


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2015)

Chapter 211

Man, that chapter felt super quick. Tied things up...gotta make it to match 3 in order for there to be real tension, right?  DalDal throwing the coconut at Moonyoung though...ouch. Well, it all comes down to this. Here's hoping this final match is entertaining.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2015)

Well it seems Mooyoung got her nut. 

Waiting for the aftermath of this match when Granddaddy weighs in to stop the bad manners.

Do you remember when this used to be about martial arts?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2015)

It was never about martial arts. It was always a harem...with the guise of a martial arts series.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2015)

It was about a kid joining the country's top sports/focused on MA school. He got a bit proficient and then he hasn't really had much chance to go ham in tournaments or whatever.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2015)

The fights used to be so legit...my God. But it is very clear now what the authors real intentions were  Oh well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't give up hope just yet, they ARE going to return to school, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 29, 2015)

Chapter 212

That fuckin dog  Jungu subbing in...and then failing spectacularly (as expected). Wonder why Chinese girl made such a weird face at Jakdu? Like yeah, he's a super creeper...but why leave off on that?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 212
> 
> That fuckin dog  Jungu subbing in...and then failing spectacularly (as expected). Wonder why Chinese girl made such a weird face at Jakdu? Like yeah, he's a super creeper...but why leave off on that?



Maybe she recognizes him as gang member? But why didn't she react last time then? Dunno.


----------



## David (Nov 29, 2015)

That dog.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2015)

Chapter 213

That ending...wut. Can honestly say I did not expect that to happen, like...AT ALL. What was the point of all of this?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2015)

Garbage. Literally garbage.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2015)

At least it got a laugh out of me


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2015)

If next week the Author reveals Jakdu is a Jedi and Jaegu could become one this series will be goat.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2015)

I did not expect that ending.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 6, 2015)

I honestly have 0 idea why I am reading this anymore.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Keino-kun said:


> I honestly have 0 idea why I am reading this anymore.



Because of T&A?! 

Lol, who the hell would've expected that?! XD
Hope she's over 18 though


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

well that was pointless


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2015)

Chapter 214

"Queen I...like you, too.

...as a friend. A BEST friend"


Holy shit, getting flashbacks of Nisekoi from this. 

Moonyoung with her hair down always looks fuckin amazing. Also, really surprised Jakdu didn't just let that girl all over him. He actually has someone he likes, and won't just pick up random chicks


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2015)

I try to forget that this series exists. I came to look at the little I missed and Jesus Christ. So much promise in that first arc. Gone.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2015)

I fear even Mooyoung can't carry this series on her well built shoulders.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 13, 2015)

Story aside...


*Spoiler*: __ 








I came


----------



## David (Dec 13, 2015)

first the Winter Woods climax, then this


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 13, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Story aside...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hell yas.

And Moonyung with her hair let down 

I swear, if he really says: "...as a friend", I'm gonna....jerk off to that picture of Queen? 

But really, we're 200 chapters in, this should be going somewhere at this point, really?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2015)

It actually went somewhere 

He's right, things aren't as easy as "Hey everyone! We're dating!" given their circumstances, but at least they both know about their feelings now.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 20, 2015)

It happened! now the author needs to grow bigger balls and move forward with this and not let it fucking slide into the clich? for DalDal, "even if he likes someone else, I won't give up".

Even though I'd love to see it otherwise, Jaegu is right, unfortunately it's not as easy as just liking each other if their worlds are so different.
The main issues I see:
 - Queen already has a fianc?e (all though this is arranged and from what I gather her grandfather isn't completely irrational)
- Jaegu has no remarkable skill set that is of use in Queen's world and will thus have to rely on Queen (for now at least).
- Queen's family in general that will not approve of Jaegu. Because lets face it, it's like that for most people, the in-laws can be horrible.
- Daldal's reaction. The poor girl, threw her heart into everything just to make Jaegu love her.

P.S.:


Grimm said:


> Story aside...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Image isn't visible.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2015)

RIP S.S. Daldal


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2015)

Me, these last 2 chapters

Hair down Moonyoung...it's been too long since we last gazed upon thee


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow, Nisekoi...and now THIS? Christ, Hell must be freezing over. Welp, glasses girl is going to gossip and shit and cause problems for everyone most likely  Was fun seeing Moonyoung attempt the same tactics as DalDal...even though they didn't work very well


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow, Nisekoi...and now THIS?



Two dense main characters realizing their feelings for the main blonde girl in the same week after roughly 200 chapters each... If the authors weren't from different countries I'd almost be sure they planned this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Two dense main characters realizing their feelings for the main blonde girl in the same week after roughly 200 chapters each... If the authors weren't from different countries I'd almost be sure they planned this.



Hun = Komi...100% confirmed.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2015)

Where is that one dude who said that this would not happen?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2015)

Look at his shirt. IT SAYS YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!

Dang, it's happening, bitches! Now the mayhem ensues, so it'll be some time till they really get to enjoy their relationship.

 @ Moonyoung


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 21, 2015)

holy shit.
>tfw jaegu would look like a massive D if word of this comes out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 21, 2015)

well tbf, noro looks like he was long dead when his mask came off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 27, 2015)

Chapter 216

Jungu talking things through with Jaegu (instead of just running off and telling DalDal what transpired) was pretty surprising. Glad she handled things maturely. Curious to see how Jaegu will actually approach the situation during the next meeting between him/DalDal/Queen.

Flag finding time! Was cute seeing Queen get scared about ghosts and stuff, lol. But that ending though. Oh boy, incoming drama shitstorm.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 27, 2015)

Moonyoung is always hilarious.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2015)

There better not be bullshit misunderstandings.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 27, 2015)

Smoke said:


> Moonyoung is always hilarious.



Yeah, her carrying Gangrok bride-style and then letting him piggy-back ride was pretty hilarious.



Dream said:


> There better not be bullshit misunderstandings.



Oh come on...it's pretty much a given that is what is going to happen (either that, or Queen meets up, sees this situation, then another brawl breaks out, lol).


----------



## David (Dec 27, 2015)

tfw my last irl romance situation had worse coincidental timing than characters in this manhwa


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2015)

Moonyoung . Jungu serious talk was really nice. And cute Queen. Aww.



Dream said:


> There better not be bullshit misunderstandings.



Ugh, I'm afraid of this.



David said:


> tfw my last irl romance situation had worse coincidental timing than characters in this manhwa



Dang, poor man. Hope it got resolved quickly then.
And WTF is up with your sig, goddamnit?! I really should block it already.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2015)

Moonyoung finally snapping and doing the "heavy lifting"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 3, 2016)

Chapter 217

Well, no surprise here...Queen came across DalDal and Jaegu. Confrontation time! Pretty annoyed that Queen showed up so quickly though...cuz it looked like he was about to give DalDal a real talking to, but now, probably not so much (considering a massive fight will probably break out...in fact, it might even backfire completely).


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2016)

I shouldn't have read the rest of your post before reading the chapter 

And thanks, BlueDemon.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 3, 2016)

It seems like the author has finally grown some balls and is moving the story along so that we can get to the end of this, the grand finale with Queen and Jaeghu trying to stay together while confronting Queen's family.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2016)

Those two have literally fought over him before so I'm not sure how this situation can end well


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Those two have literally fought over him before so I'm not sure how this situation can end well



I don't think it'll come to blows again so much as they'll both just physically confront Jaegu and force him to make a decision on the spot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, I also don't think that it's going to be a full-blown physical battle (at least not a long one ). They really need to figure out their emotions and talk it out already.

Like reaperunique said, the story has to move on already. Dal Dal will hopefully go for the uni dude after she's over her sulking period and all's good. At least till Jae Gu has "to fight" her family.

Scared Queen is awesome 
Just imagine her in a horror movie - would be scared but would still pummel the murderer to death!


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank god queen didn't see them in the grass.


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2016)

Also, I hate the fact that even people very close to queen still call her queen. 

It always sounds pretty dumb, since she has a real name.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2016)

Xin said:


> Also, I hate the fact that even people very close to queen still call her queen.
> 
> It always sounds pretty dumb, since she has a real name.



Because she's never lost a fight.

And because she's THE fucking Queen


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2016)

Still dumb.


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2016)

It was strongly hinted that queen will win the fight over him. 

Ever since DalDal met that new guy.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm personally an advocate of the harem end considering Moon Young can't win, but my third choice would have been Queen.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 3, 2016)

Daldal's hurt way too many times. 

Also, yandere queen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2016)

Chapter 218

Hmmm...feel really bad for DalDal. She looked furious after Queen left. She truly cares for Jaegu a lot, but it just isn't going to happen. Sucks getting rejected. Assuming she is just going to run away next chapter. Wonder if maybe Jaegu will stop her, and then...they kiss or something? Dunno. Feel like a drama shitshow is about to happen, lol.

Queen won the King (heh) game after all, but it looks like she doesn't even care. Doubt she will use her new power to do anything to Jaegu now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Man...
The feels...
I'm going to die.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2016)

This...this...has the potential to go somewhere. Or to get things even more convulted. I hope they're just going to sit down in the rain and talk their hearts out, but...

Damn. PROGRESS PEOPLE PROGRESS!!!
(atm at least)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

He broke Daldal


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 10, 2016)

Man, even though I expected something like this to happen, poor Daldal 

Jaegu needs to really make it clear soon or he'll lose a dear friend.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

It's hard to walk out of that situation as friends either way. She's been trying to nab him for as long as they've known each other, how could she act all friendly if he suddenly goes for someone else who was late to the game and barely even trying? (In comparison to her)


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gundam: Iron blooded orphans ED lyrics kinda fit now:











"Because love carries sadness and makes you stronger"
"You're on my mind. Can you hear it?"


----------



## Xin (Jan 10, 2016)

Fucking DalDal. 

Queen should've told her the truth to crush her even more.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Xin you're SAVAGE


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2016)

Xin said:


> Fucking DalDal.
> 
> Queen should've told her the truth to crush her even more.



Queen too soft.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2016)

My kokoro


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2016)

Chapter 219

Hmmmmm. Mopey Jaegu, accidental kiss with Queen...then high spirited DalDal who tricked Jaegu to get a peck on the cheek. Poor, dense Jaegu...he has no idea wtf to do in this situation, lol. Final day on this trip, something crazy HAS to happen, right? DalDal's line at the end there seemed kinda Yandere...right?  Incoming School Days ending....NICE BOAT!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2016)

Man, DalDal must be going nuts inside. 

And why does Queen feel like a different character now?


----------



## Xin (Jan 17, 2016)

I like the new Queen. 

And hate the new DalDal even more.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> DalDal's line at the end there seemed kinda Yandere...right?  Incoming School Days ending....NICE BOAT!



She already knows how to handle knives
So yeah
DalDal's gonna sail into the sunset with his severed head after making sure that Queen isn't pregnant


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd ship it


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2016)

Darth said:


> I'd ship it




Durrr, I see what ya did thar 

But  God fucking dammit. Just when you think we are moving ahead 

The two girls know exactly how they feel about Jaegu, they both know what the other one feels. The only big anomaly is motherfucking Jaegu.
Queen better not back out and let Daldal have him like that while she has to marry some douche.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> Durrr, I see what ya did thar
> 
> But  God fucking dammit. Just when you think we are moving ahead
> 
> ...



We both know that is not going to happen. He'll probably confess to Queen, and then, like Zaru said, the severed head, and Nice Boat...and yadda yadda 

But seriously though. I really hope he makes a real decision during this final day. Once he inevitably picks Queen, I imagine then we'll see DalDal hook up with college Soccer dude, and then have to deal with Queen's parents probably rejecting Jaegu cuz he's just some random poor fuck...only to have Grandpa come in with the rescue.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2016)

Now I'm mad that it took over 200 chapters for Queen to start acting like a girl in love  She's way better this way


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> But seriously though. I really hope he makes a real decision during this final day. Once he inevitably picks Queen, I imagine then we'll see DalDal hook up with college Soccer dude, and then have to deal with Queen's parents probably rejecting Jaegu cuz he's just some random poor fuck...only to have Grandpa come in with the rescue.



Yeah, most likely. I at least hope the author has the balls to at least do that much (pick one girl, let the others move on, etc.).


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)

this is harem mangowebtoon.
it should stay that way.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2016)

I kinda hope we get some good fight scenes before this all ends though.

Even if it's just a final Dal Dal vs Queen bout, (where win or lose Queen gets Jaegu) it'll be better than nothing. I've already given up on the "training Jaegu to become a world class fighter" subplot. 

You have to wonder how the author made the decision to go this route instead of continuing the fighting route. Was he convinced to make this a harem SOL by his fans or his editor? Either way I used to really like this webtoon. Now its not even in my top 5...


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 17, 2016)

Darth said:


> I kinda hope we get some good fight scenes before this all ends though.
> 
> Even if it's just a final Dal Dal vs Queen bout, (where win or lose Queen gets Jaegu) it'll be better than nothing. I've already given up on the "training Jaegu to become a world class fighter" subplot.
> 
> You have to wonder how the author made the decision to go this route instead of continuing the fighting route. Was he convinced to make this a harem SOL by his fans or his editor? Either way I used to really like this webtoon. Now its not even in my top 5...




It's why I stopped following it on a weekly basis.
Paint dries faster than the "will they or won't they" plot.
This week...same thing as last week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2016)

Chapter 220



Well, DalDal finally got full on rejected by Jaegu. Knew it was coming, but it's still rough to see. She loves his dumb ass so much, but he just isn't havin any of that (she IS clingy as fuck though, so it's understandable). Queen is going on a trip to Europe for a month though...have a feeling some bullshit is about to go down.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh wow he actually took that step


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't wait to see how it will inevitably blow up in his face though.


----------



## Xin (Jan 24, 2016)

Waking up to daldal's tears. What a good morning indeed.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 24, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Can't wait to see how it will inevitably blow up in his face though.



Once it was said that Queen was going away for a month, you just know some type of drama is going to occur.

Unfortunately, this shit isn't  over by a long shot  I feel.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2016)

Think about it

DalDal has been with him basically daily, helping out at his house and elsewhere, sometimes protecting Jae-gu when Queen couldn't
And Queen is often absent for longer periods due to her life circumstances

DalDal might leave a big hole in his life, although it's not like he asked her to fill it in the first place


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Think about it
> 
> DalDal has been with him basically daily, helping out at his house and elsewhere, sometimes protecting Jae-gu when Queen couldn't
> And Queen is often absent for longer periods due to her life circumstances
> ...



Yeah, I believe we are going to get some drama the next couple of chapters and a lot of awkward moments.

Love is a strange thing but I can't help but wonder how for the love of God you can ignore such an awesome person like Daldal for so long and not get that she is doing it for you. 
I guess Daldal did a lot of things but never went aggressive. Which shouldn't matter since Queen did even less.

Aargh, so annoying. Next week can't come soon enough.

I can hear the sound of her and my heart being broken right here


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2016)

The face of someone who realizes that her best will never be enough


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 24, 2016)

man, jaegu should at least offer friendship.
but idk that would probably hurt daldal more.


----------



## Xin (Jan 24, 2016)

I just want to see her suffer.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 24, 2016)

devil incarnate


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> man, jaegu should at least offer friendship.
> but idk that would probably hurt daldal more.



She needs to get over him before they can be friends again
Otherwise that's a situation nobody will feel comfortable with


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 24, 2016)

Zaru said:


> She needs to get over him before they can be friends again
> Otherwise that's a situation nobody will feel comfortable with



i agree, but jaegu was kind of a dick in that move.
i believe he could have made things more easier to deal with that what happened.
he basically left daldal hanging in the air.

he was like
-> i don't like you, don't get near me ever again, ktnx4everythingbye.


----------



## sightlessreality (Jan 24, 2016)

Daldal...................The feels


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2016)

I want Daldal to not win but even I'm feeling some pity for her.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2016)

If even Dream feels bad for her then how fucking ruthless is Xin


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2016)

Zaru said:


> If even Dream feels bad for her then how fucking ruthless is Xin



Xin watched Mahouka nine times, he is clearly a freak beyond all other freaks.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2016)

Dream said:


> Xin watched Mahouka nine times, he is clearly a freak beyond all other freaks.



Can you blame him? Tatsuya is GOD...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow, he finally did it.
And damn, you guys are right. Queen is gone for a month, so there's some drama coming up =/ Hopefully it won't be tooooo bad.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> i agree, but jaegu was kind of a dick in that move.
> i believe he could have made things more easier to deal with that what happened.
> he basically left daldal hanging in the air.
> 
> ...



No, that's not right. He talked to her like twice and even told her not to come the nice way. After Dal Dal told him she wasn't going to give up, this was actually the only way to make it clear to her.

Although doing so after she left his house probably wasn't the nicest place to do it, but the tone was right.


----------



## Xin (Jan 25, 2016)

> 9 times

Dream pls, it's already at least 10 times (that's where I stopped counting).


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2016)

It was 9 times almost a year ago. At some point you really just stop counting


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 25, 2016)

Xin said:


> > 9 times
> 
> Dream pls, it's already at least 10 times (that's where I stopped counting).



Season 2, when? Need some more of that wincest...


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!

AUTHOR, STOP PLS. JUST LET THIS  SHIT END ALREADY!


----------



## Luciana (Jan 30, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So fucking predictable 
Yes, even Daldal getting the crap beatng out of her.
Can't wait for the full translation.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

